# inversiones anticorralito



## El exclavizador de mentes (21 Ago 2008)

lo que queremos todos es poner nuestro dinero a salvo de una quiebra o de la vuelta a la peseta, queremos que nuestro dinero siga en euros y a salvo, pero ante la dificultad de viajar al extranjero a abrir una cuenta nos preguntamos como hacerlo desde aquí, como conseguir que nuestro dinero salga de españa de un modo seguro, a mi modo de ver lo más sencillo es a través de fondos de inversión, lo mismo que cuando queremos acceder a algún mercado al que no podemos ni acercarnos o tiene unas elevadas comisiones, como es el caso de las commodities, los fondos de inversión tienen muchos defectos pero en ciertos casos son útiles, lo importante es que el fondo esté domiciliado fuera de españa, con gestora extrangera y depositaria también fuera de españa.

voy a ir informando de fondos que me parezcan interesantes y que en la medida de lo posible den una rentabilidad aceptable, para que no tengamos que pagar excesivamente por la seguridad.

todos los fondos serán sin comisiones de sucripción y reembolso.


Deka-ConvergenceRenten CF ISIN: LU0133666163

moneda: euro
comisión de gestión: 1,20 %
rentabilidad (1 año): 10,29 %
inversión mínima: 1000 euros

fondo de renta fija que invierte en obligaciones del estado de países de la europa del este que aspiran a entrar en la UE, la llamada europa convergente.



PIMCO GIS Gb RealRet E € Hgd ISIN: IE00B11XZ541


moneda: euro
comisión de gestión: 1,30 %
rentabilidad (1 año): 9,19 %
inversión mínima: 5000 euros

fondo de renta fija que invierte en bonos indexados a la inflación, tanto el cupón como el valor del bono dependen de la evolución de la inflación.


----------



## segundaresidencia (22 Ago 2008)

pon mas, gracias


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (22 Ago 2008)

*ahí van otros dos*

CAAM Funds Volatility Euro Eqs S ISIN: LU0272942433

moneda: euro
comisión de gestión: 1,30 %
rentabilidad (1 año): 8,04 %
inversión mínima: 1000 euros

fondo que invierte en bolsa a través de derivados pero con combinaciones de opciones de modo que obtiene rentabilidad a través de la volatilidad, es decir, que no influye el sentido en el que se mueva el mercado, lo único que le interesa es que oscile y cuanta más amplias sean esas oscilaciones más rentabilidad obtiene, es una de las estrellas desde que estalló la crisis.



HSBC GIF Brazil Bond EC USD EUR ISIN: LU0254979965

moneda: euro
comisión de gestión: 1,30 %
rentabilidad (1 año): 24,25 %
inversión mínima: 5000 euros

fondo de renta fija brasileña, brasil es el paraíso de los bonos, tipos muy altos que tienden a la baja, lo ideal para que los bonos aumenten de valor, no hay más que ver la rentabilidad, el año pasado estuve buscando un fondo de este tipo pero no lo encontré, tuve que conformarme con un fondo de bonos global que tenía sus posiciones principales en brasil, fue refugio para la crisis pero no me dio a penas rentabilidad.


----------



## lonchafinismo (22 Ago 2008)

Hola,

¿Y qué sitios recomendables hay para contratar estos fondos?

Por ejemplo, el primero de Deka-ConvergenceRenten he visto que se puede contratar en inversis, pero es una entidad española.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (22 Ago 2008)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Y qué sitios recomendables hay para contratar estos fondos?
> 
> Por ejemplo, el primero de Deka-ConvergenceRenten he visto que se puede contratar en inversis, pero es una entidad española.



claro, estamos hablando de contratarlos desde españa, el comercializador no importa, lo más normal es que sea español aunque también puede que no, selftrade también tiene una amplia oferta de fondos, mira a ver si tiene disponible ese, selftrade no español, pero ya digo que el comercializador es lo de menos, lo impotante es el código ISIN, la matrícula del fondo, no debe empezar por E, verás que los que he puesto están domiciliados en Luxemburgo e Irlanda.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Ago 2008)

los dos fondos de hoy son de renta fija a corto, la que menos riesgo tiene, uno es en francos suizos, hay que olvidar el riesgo cambiario, si vuelve la peseta el euro será moneda extrangera igual que el franco suizo, así que lo mismo nos da. el franco suizo es una moneda refugio, debido a este hecho vemos una rentabilidad aceptable y más para renta fija a corto plazo, los tipos de interés del franco suizo son muy bajos, esta es una rentabilidad por lo tanto de épocas turbulentas.


Parvest Short Term CHF L ISIN: LU0107067422

moneda: franco suizo
comisión de gestión: 0,75 %
rentabilidad (1 año): 4,07 %
inversión mínima: 1000 euros

fondo de renta fija a corto plazo en francos suizos.


WEF I Em Mkt Low Dur DEH Acc ISIN: LU0143866290

moneda: euro
comisión de gestión: 1,55 %
rentabilidad (1 año): 4,90 %
inversión mínima: 1000 euros

fondo que invierte en renta fija a corto plazo de mercados emergentes.


----------



## Pancho Villa II (23 Ago 2008)

En caso de corralote...¿Como podrías tener disponible este dinero?.:


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Ago 2008)

Pancho Villa II dijo:


> En caso de corralote...¿Como podrías tener disponible este dinero?.:



no creo que en caso de corralito fuese interesante disponer de ese dinero porque las cuentas en euros pasarían a serlo en pesetas, en el momento del reembolso el dinero pasaría a la cuenta asociada y se cambiaría automáticametne a pesetas igual que ahora se pasa a euros cuando reembolsas un fondo de inversión en otras monedas.

la idea es pasar la fase de corralito teniendo valores y no dinero, lo que me parece imposible es que a alguien le obliguen a vender unos valores depositados en el extrangero si no quiere, si miramos al corralito argentino lo que pasó es que todas las cuentas en moneda extrangera se inmobilizaron y posteriormente (años despues y después de sentencia de los tribunales) se devolvieron los fondos pasados a pesos con un cambio ya devaluado, por eso la idea es tener valores y no efectivo, pero ¿qué valores?, acciones desde luego que no porque no vas a jugar a la ruleta para proteger tu dinero, puede ser tan malo el remedio como la enfermedad, y aunque se optase por tener una parte en bolsa no podría ser en acciones españolas, porque obviamente si vuelve la pesetas las acciones que cotizan an la bosa española pasarán a cotizar en pesetas con lo cual no evitarías la megadevaluación.

si llega el corralito o la quiebra de alguna entidad, que tan malo es lo uno como lo otro, pillará a todos aquellos con depósitos en esas entidades, o en todas si se trata de corralito, en realidad no tiene importancia que unos pocos hayan puesto sus ahorros a buen racaudo en el extrangero, está claro que la masa se verá pillada como pasa siempre, te imaginas al jubilado sacando su dinero del banco en que tiene tanta fe para llevarselo a un banco online para contratar cosas tan raras como fondos lejanos que invierten en volatilidad o en obligaciones de países energentes?.


----------



## Albertini (23 Ago 2008)

Inversis es marca blanca de la mayoria de las cajas de España, es decir tu contratas un deposito en una caja cualquiera, pero en realidad tienes la pasta en inversis.

Yo apostaria por algo mas sencillo, una simple cuenta para poder ingresar los ahorros, de forma online. Algo como ING. 

Por favor ilustrenos


----------



## Albertini (23 Ago 2008)

CAAM Funds Volatility Euro Eqs S ISIN: LU0272942433

Deka-ConvergenceRenten CF ISIN: LU0133666163

Estos se puede contratar a traves de una entidad NO española ?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Ago 2008)

Albertini dijo:


> Inversis es marca blanca de la mayoria de las cajas de España, es decir tu contratas un deposito en una caja cualquiera, pero en realidad tienes la pasta en inversis.
> 
> Yo apostaria por algo mas sencillo, una simple cuenta para poder ingresar los ahorros, de forma online. Algo como ING.
> 
> Por favor ilustrenos



inversis tiene una plataforma muy buena de contratación para bolsa y una oferta de fondos muy amplia, por este motivo la CAM, que es accionista de Inversis ha adoptado esta plataforma, a la que puedes acceder desde su web, Banca March entró en al capital de Inversis precisamente para poder acceder a esta plataforma, Citibank también ha llegado a un acuerdo con Inversis y en este van más lejos, cuando desde la página intentas acceder a la zona de inversiones directametne te redirige a Inversis.

la marca blanca de muchas cajas a la que tú te refieres es ahorro.com, esto es así porque este broker online se construyó sobre ahorro corporación, que es la agencia de bolsa que han utilizado siempre la mayoría de las cajas, la oferta de fondos queda muy lejos de la de Inversis, de hecho creo que ninguno, o la mayoría de los que estoy poniendo no podrías contratarlos a través de ahorro.com, para bolsa es otra cosa, en este caso tiene unas comisiones interesantes.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Ago 2008)

Albertini dijo:


> CAAM Funds Volatility Euro Eqs S ISIN: LU0272942433
> 
> Deka-ConvergenceRenten CF ISIN: LU0133666163
> 
> Estos se puede contratar a traves de una entidad NO española ?



el primero puedes contratarlo a través de selftrade, el segundo no, supongo que lo dices por estar protegido por una garantía mayor, si es así tienes razón, si eres cliente de selftrade habrás visto que te informan de que está supervisado por el banco de francia y que el fondo de garantía cubre hasta 70.000 euros para inveriones y otros 70.000 para efectivo, muy por encima de los 20.000 del fondo de garantía español.


----------



## Albertini (23 Ago 2008)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> inversis tiene una plataforma muy buena de contratación para bolsa y una oferta de fondos muy amplia, por este motivo la CAM, que es accionista de Inversis ha adoptado esta plataforma, a la que puedes acceder desde su web, Banca March entró en al capital de Inversis precisamente para poder acceder a esta plataforma, Citibank también ha llegado a un acuerdo con Inversis y en este van más lejos, cuando desde la página intentas acceder a la zona de inversiones directametne te redirige a Inversis.
> 
> la marca blanca de muchas cajas a la que tú te refieres es ahorro.com, esto es así porque este broker online se construyó sobre ahorro corporación, que es la agencia de bolsa que han utilizado siempre la mayoría de las cajas, la oferta de fondos queda muy lejos de la de Inversis, de hecho creo que ninguno, o la mayoría de los que estoy poniendo no podrías contratarlos a través de ahorro.com, para bolsa es otra cosa, en este caso tiene unas comisiones interesantes.



Lo siento pero Inversis no me inspira confianza

Cajamar y Cajacampo por ej trabajan con Inversis a traves de Marca Blanca


----------



## Albertini (23 Ago 2008)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> el primero puedes contratarlo a través de selftrade, el segundo no, supongo que lo dices por estar protegido por una garantía mayor, si es así tienes razón, si eres cliente de selftrade habrás visto que te informan de que está supervisado por el banco de francia y que el fondo de garantía cubre hasta 70.000 euros para inveriones y otros 70.000 para efectivo, muy por encima de los 20.000 del fondo de garantía español.



No tengo ni idea

Tengo 3000 euros

Imaginemos que quiero meterlos en un fondo

Explicacion barrio sesamo

Como lo contrato ?


----------



## pep007 (24 Ago 2008)

Y los fondos del tesoro aleman? no os interesan? tienen de todo, bonos, indexados a la inflaccion, sobre el eonia, etc? Se pueden hacer directamente a traves de internet. El unico problema es que el idioma es un poco esveriskeit, o algo asin se dice dificil.

Ah, casi todos comission frei!!


----------



## Albertini (24 Ago 2008)

Esto se ha muerto ...


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Ago 2008)

Tan mal creeis que esta la cosa como para volver a la peseta ? Que condiciones se tendrian que cumplir para que el gobierno tomase esa decision ? Por otro lado... la UE se lo permitiria asi por las buenas ?


----------



## Esta zona va para arriba (25 Ago 2008)

¿Y qué os parece llevarse la pasta a un banco andorrano? En teoría puedes pasar 10.000 € sin problemas, aunque en la práctica puedes pasar lo que quieras, aunque haya salido en las noticias hace poco que pillaron a un tío pasando dinero.
Estoy de pascuas a ramos por Andorra, pero nunca me había planteado lo de los bancos, más que nada, porque siempre tengo la impresión de que en Andorra te intentan timar en cuanto pueden, como ocurre en muchos sitios, pero bueno, ¿qué opináis?.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (25 Ago 2008)

Albertini dijo:


> No tengo ni idea
> 
> Tengo 3000 euros
> 
> ...



tienes que entrar en tu cuenta, claro, tienes que tener una cuenta de valores en la que se harán las anotaciones de los fondos, buscas el fondo que quieres y suscribes la cantidad que quieras, en este caso 3000 euros, el sistema calcula las participaciones, dependiendo de la hora a la que lo hagas tendrás el valor de liquidación de ese mismo día o el del día siguiente, al tratarse de fondos extrangeros tardará unos tres días en realizarse la operación, bueno 3 días más o menos, eso depende del comercializador, también es muy variable la inversión mínina, algunos comercializadores alcanzan acuerdos con las gestoras para tener condiciones especiales, en cualquier momento puedes cambiar de comercializador dirigiéndote a otro banco y dando una orden de traspaso.

a ver, yo no soy un defensor de los fondos de inversión, todo lo contrario, tienen muchos defectos, los valores liquidativos son muy manipulables y de muchas maneras, las comisiones son un timo, ¿pero qué no lo es?, ahora bien, pueden ser muy útiles en ciertos casos y este es uno de ellos, sacar dinero de españa fácilmente y ponerlo a salvo.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (25 Ago 2008)

Esta zona va para arriba dijo:


> ¿Y qué os parece llevarse la pasta a un banco andorrano? En teoría puedes pasar 10.000 € sin problemas, aunque en la práctica puedes pasar lo que quieras, aunque haya salido en las noticias hace poco que pillaron a un tío pasando dinero.
> Estoy de pascuas a ramos por Andorra, pero nunca me había planteado lo de los bancos, más que nada, porque siempre tengo la impresión de que en Andorra te intentan timar en cuanto pueden, como ocurre en muchos sitios, pero bueno, ¿qué opináis?.



en los mercados todo el mundo intenta engañar a todo el mundo, en algunos foros a veces aparece gente de andorra recomendando inversiones que son muy malas, pero es que el mundo de la banca está llena de ofertas que son muy malas, salida a bolsa de criteria, bonos convertibles del santander, podríamos poner cientos de ejemplos de inveriones ruinosas pero que le dieron buenos beneficios a quien te decía que eran maravillosas, está claro que quien lleva dinero a andorra como quien lo lleva a suiza no va a hacerse rico cobrando intereses, te pagan una miseria, pero es que la seguridad hay que pagarla.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (25 Ago 2008)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Tan mal creeis que esta la cosa como para volver a la peseta ? Que condiciones se tendrian que cumplir para que el gobierno tomase esa decision ? Por otro lado... la UE se lo permitiria asi por las buenas ?



yo imagino dos escenarios en que podríamos ver resucitar a la peseta, tenemos un presidente que es todo imagen, todo talante, y que como economista es pésimo, es tan buen economista como lo eran los militares que mandaron en argentina en los 80, y un ministro de economía que se entera de las cosas pero que está totalmente desautorizado, no tiene ningún poder de influencia, es el presidente el que está dirigiendo la economía, las masas solo recuerdan que el euro les ha traido inflación, que todo ha subido con el euro, que con la peseta todo era más barato, y ahora están empezando a acordarse de eso y se está preparando el camino exclavizando sus mentes por si en un momento dado el del talante necesita obtener rendimiento político con la idea populista de rescatar a al peseta, no dudará en hacerlo, nos llevará a la ruina pero si a él le permite mantenerse en el poder no hay que dudar que lo hará.

el otro escenario es el de ser expulsados de la zona euro, los alemanes se pueden cansar y con razón de financiar a un país que ha vivido por encima de sus posibilidades y no estar dispuestos a socializar pédidas, vamos que puede que no quieran ser ellos los que nos paguen nuestros pisitos.


----------



## burbujero (25 Ago 2008)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> yo imagino dos escenarios en que podríamos ver resucitar a la peseta, tenemos un presidente que es todo imagen, todo talante, y que como economista es pésimo, es tan buen economista como lo eran los militares que mandaron en argentina en los 80, y un ministro de economía que se entera de las cosas pero que está totalmente desautorizado, no tiene ningún poder de influencia, es el presidente el que está dirigiendo la economía, las masas solo recuerdan que el euro les ha traido inflación, que todo ha subido con el euro, que con la peseta todo era más barato, y ahora están empezando a acordarse de eso y se está preparando el camino exclavizando sus mentes por si en un momento dado el del talante necesita obtener rendimiento político con la idea populista de rescatar a al peseta, no dudará en hacerlo, nos llevará a la ruina pero si a él le permite mantenerse en el poder no hay que dudar que lo hará.
> 
> el otro escenario es el de ser expulsados de la zona euro, los alemanes se pueden cansar y con razón de financiar a un país que ha vivido por encima de sus posibilidades y no estar dispuestos a socializar pédidas, vamos que puede que no quieran ser ellos los que nos paguen nuestros pisitos.



Como humoristas no tenéis precio. Zapatero lleva las riendas de la economía. Solbes está poco menos que de adorno y desautorizado. ¿Pero tú te crees tus propias alucinaciones? En todo caso la película sería al revés...


----------



## Furby (25 Ago 2008)

burbujero dijo:


> Como humoristas no tenéis precio. Zapatero lleva las riendas de la economía. Solbes está poco menos que de adorno y desautorizado. ¿Pero tú te crees tus propias alucinaciones? En todo caso la película sería al revés...



No es descabellado pensar que Solbes lleva el aspecto "técnico" de la economía pero su papel se encuentra severamente limitado por los compromisos políticos de ZP.

Míralo de la siguiente manera, lo de los 400€ de devolución, ¿fue idea de Solbes o fue un compromiso electoral de ZP que Solbes tuvo que integrar en su gestión económica?... El estatuto catalán (y su financiación que hay que cuadrar como un sudoku), ¿fue un compromiso de ZP o de Solbes?...

...y así sucesivamente. Parece lógico pensar que Solbes lleva la batuta de la gestión económica del gobierno...¿pero en qué medida se encuentra limitado?

Saludos


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (25 Ago 2008)

un par de fondos para los mas miedosos, renta fija preferentemente pública de paises desarrollados que llevan años con un buen crecimiento económicos y altos tipos de interés.

CS BF (Lux) AUD B ISIN: LU0052909297

moneda: dólar australiano
comisión de gestión: 0,90 %
rentabilidad (1 año): 6,86 %
inversión mínima: 1000 euros

fondo que invierte en obligaciones de primera calidad en dólares australianos.


Skandia SEK Reserve A1 ISIN: IE0005272863

moneda: corona sueca
comisión de gestión: 0,50 %
rentabilidad (1 año): 3,43 %
inversión mínima: 1000 euros

fondo que invierte en deuda del estado en coronas suecas, gran seguridad y una baja comisión de gestión, un fondo muy recomedable en caso de corralito.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (25 Ago 2008)

*y un par de fondos para los menos miedosos*

CS SICAV One (Lux) EM LC Bd R Sf ISIN: LU0333803053

moneda: franco suizo
comisión de gestión: 1,50 %
rentabilidad (enero-agosto): 8,54 %
inversión mínima: 1000 euros

fondo que invierte principalmente en renta fija de turquia, brasil y la república checa.


ING (L) RF EMD (LC) X C ISIN: LU0118288173

moneda: dólar americano
comisión de gestión: 1,50 %
rentabilidad (1 año): 7,18 %
inversión mínima: 1000 euros


fondo que invierte principalmente en renta fija de países con renta baja y media de América Latina, Asia, Europa Central y Oriental y África


----------



## Rey Marítimo (25 Ago 2008)

Buena idea. Las pegas que podría son dos:

-Que también se pueden contratar acciones. ¿Más arriesgado? Es posible, pero con esto trato de decir, que dependiendo del fondo, también hay riesgo (y potencial de revalorización. Hay que saber elegir, como con las acciones), y simplemente mostrar que hay más opciones. En cualquier caso, un fondo es una magnífica forma de inversión (si se sabe cuál coger).

-Que nos podemos estar enfrentando a una deflación. Y un fondo es un activo. Es decir, que tal vez lo que interese sea tener liquidez (el problema de protegerse de hipotéticos corralitos debería abordarse por otro lado).


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 Ago 2008)

no lo soy,pero podrias poner algunos fondos para los "valientes"??

algunos variables,y saber que rentabilidades pasadas no suponen rentabilidades futuras,indicando cuanto ganaron,gracias


----------



## gussman (26 Ago 2008)

Me parece interesantísimo este hilo, pero me surgen algunas dudas.

Perdonad mi ignorancia, pero estamos hablando de una crisis internacional que nos haga volver a la pesate y la solución planteada es inverti en ¿Brasil? ¿Turquía?
¿No da casi más miedo inertir en esos paises que la posibilidad de corralito es España?

Y por otra parte, ¿que es más recomendable? Escoger un par de esos fondos y meter, digamos, unos 10.000 eurillos en cada uno. O coger 10 fondos y meter 2000 eurillos en cada uno.

Saludos.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (26 Ago 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> no lo soy,pero podrias poner algunos fondos para los "valientes"??
> 
> algunos variables,y saber que rentabilidades pasadas no suponen rentabilidades futuras,indicando cuanto ganaron,gracias



te voy a poner dos de los que yo pensé en noviembre que serían los úncios sectores que tendrían algo que hacer, en uno de ellos hice diana porque a día de hoy es el que más rentabilidad está dando, si miras la clasificación verás que los 10 primeros puestos están copados por fondos especializados en el sector farmacéutico y bonos brasileños, yo elegí el de Pictet porque es una gestora que ya conocía y me había ido bien, pues ahora va el primero, aunque no he aguantado tanto, lo reembolse en junio con un 7 % de rentabiliad acumulada, en el otro me pasó algo parecido que con los bonos brasileños, quería un fondo que invirtiera en productos agrícolas, busqué un ETF pero no lo encontré tan especializado, el úncio que encontré fue el DWS agribusin, unos meses después se empezó a hablar en todas partes del Parworld agriculture, llegó al 30 %, yo tirándome de los pelos, el agribusin a penas me daba rentabilidad (aunque bastante era no perder cuando las bolsas estaban por los suelos), la diferencia entre ambos es que el primero invierte en acciones de empresas agrícolas y el segundo en productos agrícolas, y claro, hay una gran diferencia, en bolsa pagan justos por pecadores y de poco importaba que los precios agrícolas estuvieran por las nubes, no había dinero para nadie, en esos momentros ni siquiera para el refugio de las farmacéuticas, hablo de primeros de año.


PF(LUX) Biotech-HR Cap € ISIN: LU0190162189

moneda: euro
comisión de gestión: 2,30 %
rentabilidad (1 año): 16,42 %
inversión mínima: 1000 euros


Parworld Agriculture C ISIN: LU0283113388

moneda: euro
comisión de gestión: 1,50 %
rentabilidad (1 año): 17,85 %
inversión mínima: 1000 euros


DWS Invest Gbl Agribusin NC ISIN: LU0273147594

moneda: euro
comisión de gestión: 2 %
rentabilidad (1 año): -10,45 %
inversión mínima: 1000 euros

dos precisiones, evidentemente yo no estaba buscando preteger el dinero invirtiendo en estos fondos, la idea era ganar pasta, no tiene nada que ver con este hilo de inversiones anticorralito, por otra parte parece que yo soy muy aficionado a los fondos, no es así, pero cuando no hay otra manera de acceder a ciertas inversiones vienen muy bien.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (26 Ago 2008)

gussman dijo:


> Me parece interesantísimo este hilo, pero me surgen algunas dudas.
> 
> Perdonad mi ignorancia, pero estamos hablando de una crisis internacional que nos haga volver a la pesate y la solución planteada es inverti en ¿Brasil? ¿Turquía?
> ¿No da casi más miedo inertir en esos paises que la posibilidad de corralito es España?
> ...



ninguna crisis internacional nos va a llevar de nuevo a la peseta sino la crisis nacional, y yo no digo que vaya a pasar sino que puede pasar.

Brasil es la economía emergente más boyante en estos momentos, su crecimiento no se está viendo afectado por la crisis internacional, ni siquiera en China está pasando eso, tiene unos tipos por el 12 % y su crecimiento y la estabilidad de la economía le lleva a que los tipos tiendas a la baja por lo que los precios de los bonos están al alza, de ahí las rentabailidades tan alucinantes que tienen los fondos de renta fija brasileña, pasa lo mismo con los de la Europa convergente, es de las inversiones más seguras en estos momentos, lo que tiene un gran riesgo es cualquier inversión en España, que lleva el camino contrario, es solo que vives en España lo que te hace creer que aquí está más seguro.

cuanta más diversificación mejor, si inviertes 1000 euros en 10 fondos diferentes es mejor, eso es algo en lo que coincide todo el mundo.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (26 Ago 2008)

Rey Marítimo dijo:


> Buena idea. Las pegas que podría son dos:
> 
> -Que también se pueden contratar acciones. ¿Más arriesgado? Es posible, pero con esto trato de decir, que dependiendo del fondo, también hay riesgo (y potencial de revalorización. Hay que saber elegir, como con las acciones), y simplemente mostrar que hay más opciones. En cualquier caso, un fondo es una magnífica forma de inversión (si se sabe cuál coger).
> 
> -Que nos podemos estar enfrentando a una deflación. Y un fondo es un activo. Es decir, que tal vez lo que interese sea tener liquidez (el problema de protegerse de hipotéticos corralitos debería abordarse por otro lado).



claro que hay fondos de renta variable, los hay de cualquier cosa, la idea es proteger el dinero ante quiebras de bancos y/o corralitos por eso estoy poniendo fondos que estén poco expuestos a los vaivenes de los mercados para gente que no quiera arriesgar su dinero en bolsa, pero si al mismo tiempo se quiere correr algún riesgo y ganar algo de pasta se puede hacer, eso sí, siemrpe en acciones que no están expuestas a cotizarn en pesetas en el futuro.

ya he explicado que a mi me parece mejor pasar la fase de corralito en valores y no en efectivo porque me parece más fácil que te quiten o te retengan al efectivo que los títulos, imagina que te retienen los títulos y al cabo de unos años te los liberan, no habrías perdido nada, se podrían haber revalorizado durante ese tiempo, pero si te retienen el efectivo, mira lo que pasó en Argentina, años sin rentabilidad, la inflación deja al dinero con menor valor y encima les devolvieron los dólares en pesos al cambio postcorralito.


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 Ago 2008)

muchas gracias por tu informacion


----------



## Rey Marítimo (26 Ago 2008)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> claro que hay fondos de renta variable, los hay de cualquier cosa, la idea es proteger el dinero ante quiebras de bancos y/o corralitos por eso estoy poniendo fondos que estén poco expuestos a los vaivenes de los mercados para gente que no quiera arriesgar su dinero en bolsa, pero si al mismo tiempo se quiere correr algún riesgo y ganar algo de pasta se puede hacer, eso sí, siemrpe en acciones que no están expuestas a cotizarn en pesetas en el futuro.
> 
> ya he explicado que a mi me parece mejor pasar la fase de corralito en valores y no en efectivo porque me parece más fácil que te quiten o te retengan al efectivo que los títulos, imagina que te retienen los títulos y al cabo de unos años te los liberan, no habrías perdido nada, se podrían haber revalorizado durante ese tiempo, pero si te retienen el efectivo, mira lo que pasó en Argentina, años sin rentabilidad, la inflación deja al dinero con menor valor y encima les devolvieron los dólares en pesos al cambio postcorralito.



Sí, está claro lo de los fondos, es una muy buena idea (en esencia es comprar activos).

Pero lo que yo digo respecto a la deflación, es que si la hubiera, convendría más tener efectivo, y que obviamente habría que encontrar un medio (otro) de protegerse de un cambio de moneda.


----------



## chaide (26 Ago 2008)

no parais de hablar del corralito, de verda dq ya me estais poniendo nervioso...


----------



## spam (27 Ago 2008)

Perdona mis remilgos, pero esos fondos de inversión en medicamentos, productos agrícolas... ¿No son "éticamente cuestionables"?

Quiero decir, no creo que esté bien criticar la especulación y el acaparamiento de vivienda, petróleo u otros tipos de energía, alimentos... (que es lo que nos trajo a mucha gente a este foro), y luego plantear estos fondos como una alternativa de inversión.

No te lo digo como un ataque personal. Yo también estoy inquieto por la coyuntura actual y busco alternativas para refugiar algo de capital fuera del país. Y los fondos, como la deuda pública extranjera, o las cuentas en bancos de otros países, son una alternativa más. Sólo quería expresar mis reservas ante inversiones de este tipo (si es que lo he entendido bien, que también podría haberlo malinterpretado, en cuyo caso te pido disculpas).

Por lo demás, enhorabuena por el trabajo de recopilación. Sigo con interés este hilo, y espero que sigas ofreciéndonos soluciones. Un saludo.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (27 Ago 2008)

otra posibilidad es pasar el corralito con productos de primera necesidad, estos fondos son ETF's, reproducen dos índices de materias primas, el primero incluye petróleo y el segundo no, tienen de todo, metales preciosos, cobre, gas natural, trigo, soja, algodón, etc, cotizan en la bosa de París así que las comisiones de compra son las que te ofrezcan para este mercado, las mismas que para acciones, por lo tanto no merece la pena invertir cantidades muy pequeñas como 1000 euros, las comisiones de gestión son mejores que buenas comparadas con otros tipos de fondos.

Lyxor ETF Commodities CRB ISIN: FR0010270033

moneda: euro
comisión de gestión: 0,35 %
rentabilidad (1 año): 21,62 %
inversión mínima: 1 participación

Lyxor ETF

Lyxor ETF Commodities CRB Non Energy ISIN: FR0010346205

moneda: euro
comisión de gestión: 0,35 %
rentabilidad (1 año): 7,36 %
inversión mínima: 1 participación

Lyxor ETF


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (27 Ago 2008)

spam dijo:


> Perdona mis remilgos, pero esos fondos de inversión en medicamentos, productos agrícolas... ¿No son "éticamente cuestionables"?
> 
> Quiero decir, no creo que esté bien criticar la especulación y el acaparamiento de vivienda, petróleo u otros tipos de energía, alimentos... (que es lo que nos trajo a mucha gente a este foro), y luego plantear estos fondos como una alternativa de inversión.
> 
> ...



y qué es éticamente correcto, al gore pasando el cepillo para salvar al mundo del calentamiento global?, míralo desde este punto de vista, si demandas un producto, el que sea y por el motivo que sea, en este caso alimentos, alguien tiene que producirlos, así que estás dando trabajo a alguien, así es con todo, si en este caso alguien lo quiere ver de otra manera es porque le interesa, ya sabes a quien me refiero, a los que pasan el cepillo.


----------



## spam (27 Ago 2008)

No sé, allá cada cual. Hay gente que se ha hecho rica por no tener escrúpulos, pero no es nuestro caso. Ésto sólo va de poner algo de pasta fuera de España. Así que de las inversiones que propones, para mí las que especulan con según que cosas no son tenidas en cuenta. No hay más, no te lo tomes a mal.

Y desde luego, Al Gore no es más que otro interesado; aquí cada uno mira por lo suyo, sea más o menos ético. "No es nada personal, sólo son negocios". 

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## lonchafinismo (3 Sep 2008)

Me han confirmado desde self trader que va a pasar a ser un banco español, así que la garantía de francia se esfuma.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (5 Sep 2008)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Me han confirmado desde self trader que va a pasar a ser un banco español, así que la garantía de francia se esfuma.



bueno nos queda cortalconsors de BNP Paribas.


----------



## lonchafinismo (6 Sep 2008)

¿Si tenemos un fondo de inversión de una entidad gestora y/o depositaria que quiebra que pasaría, o cada fondo de inversión actua independiente?


----------



## lonchafinismo (6 Sep 2008)

He encontrado una lista de paises con sus respectivas web de deuda pública.

http://www.sinregistro.com/index.php?view=showad&adid=7002&cityid=1

Eurozone 

(* OCDE member)
· Germany * http://www.deutsche-finanzagentur.de/EN/Home/homepage__node.html__nnn=true » 
· Austria * http://www.oebfa.co.at/e/index.htm » 
· France * http://www.aft.gouv.fr/ » 
· Belgium * http://www.debtagency.be/en_index.asp » 
· Cyprus http://www.mof.gov.cy/ » 
· Spain * http://www.tesoro.es/en/index.asp? » 
· Finland * http://www.valtiokonttori.fi/finance/ » 
· Greece * http://www.ypetho.gr/ » 
· Ireland * http://www.ntma.ie/home.html » 
· Italy * http://www.dt.tesoro.it/ENGLISH-VE/Public-Deb/ » 
· Luxembourg (in French) * http://www.etat.lu/TS/dette_publique.htm » 
· Malta http://mfea.gov.mt/ » 
· Netherlands http://www.dutchstate.nl/index.cfm?lang=ENG » 
· Portugal * http://www.igcp.pt/index.php » 
· Slovenia http://www.sigov.si/mf/angl/ » 

European Union

· Denmark http://www.fm.dk/1024/default_eng.asp » 
· Estonia http://www.fin.ee/index.php?id=3313 » 
· Hungary * http://www.akk.hu/index.ivy?colid=root&public.lang=en-US » 
· Latvia http://www.fm.gov.lv/index.php?id=8 » 
· Lithuania http://www.finmin.lt/engl/stdebten.htm » 
· Poland * http://www.mofnet.gov.pl/aktualnosci/index.php » 
· United Kingdom * http://www.dmo.gov.uk/ » 
· Czech Republic * http://www.mfcr.cz/cps/rde/xchg/mfcr/hs.xsl/state_debt.html » 
· Slovakia * http://www.finance.gov.sk/mfsr/mfsr.nsf/vdb_News_E?OpenView&Count=20 » 
· Sweden * http://www.rgk.se/english.htm » 
Others (OECD members) 

· Australia * http://www.finance.gov.au/ » 
· Korea * http://english.mofe.go.kr/ » 
· United States * http://www.publicdebt.treas.gov/ » 
· Japan * http://www.mof.go.jp/english/jgb-e.htm » 
· Iceland * http://www.lanasysla.is/ » 
· Mexico * http://www.shcp.gob.mx/ » 
· Norway * http://odin.dep.no/fin/engelsk/ » 
· New Zealand * http://www.nzdmo.govt.nz/news/ » 
· Switzerland (in French)* http://www.efv.admin.ch/f/efv/index.htm » 
· Turkey * http://www.treasury.gov.tr/indexe.htm »


----------



## lorenzo (8 Sep 2008)

Perdón por mi ignorancia financiera, pero esto de abrir cuentas bancarias en el extranjero esta muy bien para la gente que tiene mucho capital, pero… ¿Cuánto cuesta? ¿Para los que tenemos ahorrados 15000€ merece la pena?
Y algunas dudas más:
Si saco del banco 7000€ para casa y llega un corralito supongo que en principio no tendré problemas de subsistencia :. Pero si a continuación nos expulsan del euro o nos vamos nosotros a la peseta para devaluarnos (creo haber entendido que es necesario para reactivar la economía), esos 7000€ ¿los podría cambiar como euros o como pesetas?
En fin, tengo poco dinero, pero es mío y me ha costado mucho ganarlo y no quiero perderlo. ¿Qué podemos hacer los micro-ahorradores para proteger nuestro dinero?

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## kalapa (8 Sep 2008)

Y no es mas facil abrirse una cuenta aqui ?
https://formulaire.ingdirect.fr/formsecure?command=displayOuvertureEOProspect

Por ejemplo ? Pregunto, vamos. Alguien que sepa que me conteste... Yo veo que están todos los campos para rellenar en el formulario.


----------



## lorenzo (8 Sep 2008)

kalapa dijo:


> Y no es mas facil abrirse una cuenta aqui ?
> https://formulaire.ingdirect.fr/formsecure?command=displayOuvertureEOProspect
> 
> Por ejemplo ? Pregunto, vamos. Alguien que sepa que me conteste... Yo veo que están todos los campos para rellenar en el formulario.



Cuando pones la dirección solo te deja elegir entre francia y sus colonias :


----------



## CaCO3 (8 Sep 2008)

lorenzo dijo:


> Cuando pones la dirección solo te deja elegir entre francia y sus colonias



España lo fue de 1808 a 1813. ¿Vale apelar al espíritu de Pepe Botella para abrir la cuenta?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (9 Sep 2008)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> ¿Si tenemos un fondo de inversión de una entidad gestora y/o depositaria que quiebra que pasaría, o cada fondo de inversión actua independiente?



la gestora y la depositaria son por ley entidades distintas, aquí estamos poniendo fondos de inversión extrangeros que invierten en el extrangero pero en realidad lo que importa es que el dinero esté invertido en el extrangero, si la gestora es española no pasaría nada ni aunque quebrase el banco al que pertenece o la depositaria porque lo que existen son títulos, supongo que lo único que podría correr riesgo si quiebra la depositaria es el dinero en efectivo que existe para dar salida a los partícipes, pero es muy poco, así que en realidad ni siquiera habría que buscar gestoras estrangeras pero siempre es bueno un poco de paranoia.

imaginemos que vuelve la peseta y con ello inevitablemente el corralito, podría pasar que como has elegido una gestora española el fondo pasase a estar denominado en pesetas, ni siquiera eso importaría porque los títulos están en euros, es como si quieres un fondo que invierta en la bolsa de Tokio, los hay en yenes y los hay en euros, lo mismo da porque tú estás invietiendo en yenes, que es en lo que cotizan esos títulos, si eliges el de yenes verás como te cobran una comisión de cambio de moneda, si eliges el de euros aparentemtne no la hay porque ves que no te la cobran, pero la gestora tiene que pasar tus euros a yenes para comprar las acciones así que la comisión estará incluida en el valor liquidativo, lo que pasa es que no la ves.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (9 Sep 2008)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> la gestora y la depositaria son por ley entidades distintas, aquí estamos poniendo fondos de inversión extrangeros que invierten en el extrangero pero en realidad lo que importa es que el dinero esté invertido en el extrangero, si la gestora es española no pasaría nada ni aunque quebrase el banco al que pertenece o la depositaria porque lo que existen son títulos, supongo que lo único que podría correr riesgo si quiebra la depositaria es el dinero en efectivo que existe para dar salida a los partícipes, pero es muy poco, así que en realidad ni siquiera habría que buscar gestoras estrangeras pero siempre es bueno un poco de paranoia.
> 
> imaginemos que vuelve la peseta y con ello inevitablemente el corralito, podría pasar que como has elegido una gestora española el fondo pasase a estar denominado en pesetas, ni siquiera eso importaría porque los títulos están en euros, es como si quieres un fondo que invierta en la bolsa de Tokio, los hay en yenes y los hay en euros, lo mismo da porque tú estás invietiendo en yenes, que es en lo que cotizan esos títulos, si eliges el de yenes verás como te cobran una comisión de cambio de moneda, si eliges el de euros aparentemtne no la hay porque ves que no te la cobran, pero la gestora tiene que pasar tus euros a yenes para comprar las acciones así que la comisión estará incluida en el valor liquidativo, lo que pasa es que no la ves.



claro alquien que recordase el caso gescartera me podría decir y con razón, qué pasa si la gestora pertenece a un banco que pasa por dificultades y vende los títulos y se gasta la pasta?, claro, eso no es imposible, por eso digo que es bueno un poco de paranoia y es preferible un fondo extrangero.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (15 Sep 2008)

despues del informe de AIG de hoy el miedo al corralito se acrecienta y hace plantearse más seriamente en poner el dinero a salvo, yo ya he empezado, creo que a estas alturas ya nadie nos llamará locos.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (15 Sep 2008)

las cosas se ponen cada vez más feas así que un poco de la seguridad de los bonos del tesoro.


Dexia Bonds USD Government C ISIN: LU0157931121

moneda: dólar americano
comisión de gestión: 0,60 %
rentabilidad (1 año): 5,79 %
inversión mínima: 1000 euros


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (15 Sep 2008)

a ver si os gusta este, es un clásico, ya he puesto alguno del mismo tipo, de bonos ligados a la inflación, este tiene la particularidad de ser especialmente bueno en momentos difíciles ya que casi todos los bonos son del estado, pongo al final las 5 mayores posiciones, a disfrutar de la seguridad.

Schroder ISF Gl Infl Lnked B ISIN: LU0180781121

moneda: euro
comisión de gestión: 1,25 %
rentabilidad (1 año): 5,88 %
inversión mínima: 1000 euros

1 Germany 2,25% 13/04/2015 11,4%
2 US Government Bond 3,875% 15/04/2029 8,7%
3 US Treasury Inflation Indexed Bonds 2,375% 15/01/2017 6,8%
4 US Government Bond 1,875% 15/07/2013 6%
5 France Government Bond OAT 3,15% 25/07/2032 6%


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (15 Sep 2008)

JPM US Mkt Neutral A (D) GBP ISIN: LU0300008389

moneda: libra esterlina
comisión de gestión: 1,5 %
comisión de depósito: 0,4 %
comisión de éxito: 20 % (sobre resultados)
rentabilidad (año actual): 9,21 %
inversión mínima: 25000 euros


Baring Directional € Cls A ISIN: IE00B02ZH238

moneda: euro
comisión de gestión: 1,75 %
rentabilidad (1 año): 13,08 %
inversión mínima: 3500 euros


----------



## Dolmen (15 Sep 2008)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> JPM US ....



Gracias, yo llevo tiempo también pensando que la mejor solución es comprar fondos. 

Mi idea es comprarlos de grandes gestoras o de gestoras clásicas, que tengan además buenos fondos de renta variable, para en el momento adecuado pedir traspasos (dentro de la misma gestora, pues siempre son más ágiles que los traspasos eternos entre distintas gestoras).

¿Alguna recomendación sobre monetarios clásicos?

Yo preferiría monetarios y de ahí renta variable: me da más miedo la incertidumbre de no saber en qué se invierte (hay caídas brutales en renta fija) que la bolsa pura.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (15 Sep 2008)

Dolmen dijo:


> Gracias, yo llevo tiempo también pensando que la mejor solución es comprar fondos.
> 
> Mi idea es comprarlos de grandes gestoras o de gestoras clásicas, que tengan además buenos fondos de renta variable, para en el momento adecuado pedir traspasos (dentro de la misma gestora, pues siempre son más ágiles que los traspasos eternos entre distintas gestoras).
> 
> ...



el problema de los monetarios clasicos (dinámicos ni en pintura) es que sacrificas la rentabilidad, si no quieres quedarte en un 2 y pico % hay que ir a renta fija a corto plazo, que es parecido, si es a muy corto plazo llegan a ser monetarios encubiertos y/o monetarios de países con tipos más altos que el euro, mira en los mensajes que he mandado en este hilo, hay alguno de ese tipo y pondré alguno más ya que la seguridad va a ser lo más importante viendo como se están poniendo las cosas, los traspaso a bolsa cuando se vea la luz al final del túnel, que va pa largo, mientras tanto la bolsa solo para aprovecha su volatilidad mediante opciones, como los últimos fondos que he puesto.


----------



## Dolmen (15 Sep 2008)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> el problema de los monetarios clasicos (dinámicos ni en pintura) es que sacrificas la rentabilidad...



Vale, pero hoy por hoy prefiero seguridad a rentabilidad.

Pienso que el momento de invertir en bolsa americana o europea (no-española) puede no estar lejos, claro que arriesgándote a más caídas. ¿No valdría la pena entrar en el Dow a 10000 o 10500? ¿y el Dax a 5000 o 5000 y pico? Para el largo, larguísimo ¿no serían ya buenos precios?

Es algo que dudo. Quiero decir no sé qué es mejor, porque si se espera a la recuperación lo normal será quedar fuera; las caídas como las recuperaciones pueden ser muy rápidas. Pienso siempre en valores grandes (tipo EON) con buenos dividendos con los que aguantar más caídas o en fondos que inviertan en valores de gran capitalización (me gusta Carmignac Investissement).


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (16 Sep 2008)

Dolmen dijo:


> Vale, pero hoy por hoy prefiero seguridad a rentabilidad.
> 
> Pienso que el momento de invertir en bolsa americana o europea (no-española) puede no estar lejos, claro que arriesgándote a más caídas. ¿No valdría la pena entrar en el Dow a 10000 o 10500? ¿y el Dax a 5000 o 5000 y pico? Para el largo, larguísimo ¿no serían ya buenos precios?
> 
> Es algo que dudo. Quiero decir no sé qué es mejor, porque si se espera a la recuperación lo normal será quedar fuera; las caídas como las recuperaciones pueden ser muy rápidas. Pienso siempre en valores grandes (tipo EON) con buenos dividendos con los que aguantar más caídas o en fondos que inviertan en valores de gran capitalización (me gusta Carmignac Investissement).



estoy contigo, bolsa extrangera y aunque algún valor español pueda estar bien, por ejemplo una iberdrola que caiga mucho más que sus beneficios y con una rentabilidad por dividendo en el futuro que puede ser muy atractiva, cotizaría en pesetas si llega el corralito.

yo no suelo hacer pronosticos sobre la bolsa a no ser que se traten de operaciones de arbitraje casero, pero pienso que aún queda mucho dolor y la bolsa no puede funcionar bien en este contexto, piensa en los niveles d ela crisis de 2002, ¿no te parece que aún nos queda mucho por ver?.

a mi también me gusta Carmignac, tuve el carmignac commodities a principios de año cuando las materias primas no paraban de subir, es una gestora independiente como pocas, ya sabes que son preferibles las que no pertenecen a grandes bancos para que no haya intereses cruzados.


----------



## Dolmen (16 Sep 2008)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> piensa en los niveles d ela crisis de 2002, ¿no te parece que aún nos queda mucho por ver?



Tienes razón: especialmente la bolsa americana ha resistido increíblemente bien al varapalo (o sea, que sigue estando cara) y la alemana, por ejemplo, ha bajado más, pero el año pasado subió mucho (más bajos andan el Fotsi y el Cac, que al fin y al cabo apenas subieron el año pasado).

Además, ha habido muchas medidas extrañas en los USA para aguantar las bolsas y de las que desconocemos su repercusión a la larga (quiero decir que está cogida con alfileres); también está el factor distorsionador de las elecciones. 

También pienso que sería mejor establecer unos niveles de entrada y tener preparada una estrategia. A pesar del riesgo que supone, porque es casi imposible entrar en el momento idóneo (y vislumbrar de antemano la profundidad de la crisis), creo mejor establecer unos precios a los que sería razonable entrar confiando en que más tarde o más temprano saldremos del abismo: igual son los niveles del 2002...

Yo sigo viendo esta crisis en USA y Europa (y a diferencia de España en que es estructural) como algo gravísimo, pero en el fondo circunstancial.


----------



## Dolmen (17 Sep 2008)

¿Y los pagarés de Telefónica? No llegan ni al 5% en mi entidad, aunque con la ventaja de que se venden muy a corto y que te deshaces de ellos al minuto si es para invertir ¿podrían ser una opción cómoda y segura para aguantar unos meses con espera a comprar bolsa cuando haya un desplome?


----------



## kokaine (17 Sep 2008)

ante todo felicitaros a todos por el esfuerzo y conocimiento que demostrais, soy nuevo en esto y quizas mi duda sea de 1º de carrera pero ahi va:

Comentais que una buena forma de sacar dinero de españa es invertir en fondos nativos de otros paises, usando para ello un gestor que podria ser español. Hasta aqui correcto.

El problema que veo, o lo que no entiendo es si ocurriera un corralito y tuvieramos que aguantar esos fondos hasta que se pudieran hacer efectivos, en ese tiempo podrian ocurrir muchas cosas con la gestora que utilizamos para comprarlos, (absorcion, nacionalizacion, desaparicion, quiebra,,,etc). Entonces que documento "fisico" tendriamos para poder rescatar esos fondos? Podriamos plantarnos en el pais, banco "emisor" de ese fondo con nuestro documento fisico y rescatarlo??.....

Gracias


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (18 Sep 2008)

Dolmen dijo:


> ¿Y los pagarés de Telefónica? No llegan ni al 5% en mi entidad, aunque con la ventaja de que se venden muy a corto y que te deshaces de ellos al minuto si es para invertir ¿podrían ser una opción cómoda y segura para aguantar unos meses con espera a comprar bolsa cuando haya un desplome?



sí, telefonica es un valor refugio y más sus pagarés, no veo la forma de que la deuda emitida por telefonicia se vea afectada de algún riesgo.

otro refugio puede ser unión fenosa, la OPA la mantiene inalterable y puede dar un buen TAE hasta la OPA, hace unos días calculé un 11,5% si la OPA acabase en abril pero hoy he leído que puede acabar mucho antes:

Florentino presiona a la CNE para que apruebe la operación Fenosa-GN sin condiciones - Cotizalia.com


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (18 Sep 2008)

kokaine dijo:


> ante todo felicitaros a todos por el esfuerzo y conocimiento que demostrais, soy nuevo en esto y quizas mi duda sea de 1º de carrera pero ahi va:
> 
> Comentais que una buena forma de sacar dinero de españa es invertir en fondos nativos de otros paises, usando para ello un gestor que podria ser español. Hasta aqui correcto.
> 
> ...



si una gestora quebrara no te afectaría lo más mínimo, ahora mismo los partícipes de fondos de Lehman Brothers están de los más tranquilo, ellos siguen teniendo sus participaciones, otra cosa es quien los vaya a gestionar de ahora en adelante, los que tiene problema son los que tengan bonos de Lehman, los fondos de inversión son de los partícipes no de la gestora ni de la depositaria por eso no responden de sus deudas, la gestora será uno de los activos que se venderá para pagar las deudas, parece ser que se la va a quedar Barclays, probablemente sea ahora quien gestione esos fondos de inversión.

otra cosa es que quiebre el comercializador en españa, tampoco tiene importancia, tus títulos están anotados en la gestora, que es lo que vale, vas a otro comercializador y solicitas el cambio de comercializador, yo recientemente he hecho esto con un fondo, no tienes nada que tramitar con el actual, es igual que el traspaso.

si ocurriera un corralito tú no tienes que aguantar los fondos si no quieres, solo tienes que aguantar tu dinero en ellos hasta que esté en la calle la nueva peseta ya devaluada, entonces si quieres vuelves a la peseta, imagina que tienes 150.000 euros, son 25.000.000 de pesetas, supongamos que el cambio a la nueva peseta fuera al que se creó (también podría ser a un cambio que incluyese la devaluación deseada por el ese estúpido gobierno al que se le ocurriese algo así, pero no lo creo, la devaluación ya la dará el mercado de divisas o se puede hacer posteriormente), 166,386, imagina que se devalúa a un tercio de su valor, entonces reembolsas tus fondos de inversión en euros y te dan 75.000.000 millones de pesetas, no te engañes, no te habrás enriquecido, sencillamente pasando el cambio con tu dinero en euros evitarás el empobrecimiento que sufrirá quien tenga su dinero en españa, lo que no evitarás es el empobrecimiento de tu sueldo, si cobrabas 1000 euros entonces cobrarías 166.000 ptas, pero si con ese dinero vas a comprar un coche, el que valía 18.000 euros entonces costaría 9.000.000 de pesetas y tú seguirías ganando 166.000 ptas.


----------



## Cimoc (19 Sep 2008)

Tengo cuentas en ing y uno-e, tienen un amplio abanico de fondos, con lo que comentas me estoy planteando contratar algunos de ellos, pero no tengo ni idea, lo único que tengo claro es que quiero riesgo cero.
Podrias recomendarme algún fondo que comercializen estas dos entidades.
Gracias


----------



## Dolmen (22 Sep 2008)

*Up, up, up....*

Que este hilo está muy bien: que no decaiga...


Los Mejores Fondos de Inversión Monetarios - Todo Fondos de Inversion .com

Lo malo es que los monetarios ya dan yuyu; ya, mejor, los que invierten en bonos estatales europeos o americanos


BBVA Dinero FI: el más afectado por la quiebra de Lemhan Brothers - Todo Fondos de Inversion .com


----------



## LOLO08 (23 Sep 2008)

Exclavizador, me atrevo a preguntarte como ves los Etfs de Lyxor, en concreto los de New energy y el de Water.

Ando pensando meter algo de pasta en ellos

Lyxor ETF


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Sep 2008)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Exclavizador, me atrevo a preguntarte como ves los Etfs de Lyxor, en concreto los de New energy y el de Water.
> 
> Ando pensando meter algo de pasta en ellos
> 
> Lyxor ETF



el water no del todo mal porque las utilities son valores refugio pero ten en cuenta que con la que está cayendo no se salva nada, a estas alturas hasta las farmaceuticas están perdiendo la buena evolución a contracorriente que llevaban.

en cuanto a la new energy, fatal, no confío nada en este sector, el año pasado estaba de moda y hubo una incipiente burbuja que rápidamente se desinchó, es un sector que depende de las subvenciones, no solo en españa, en todas partes, estas fuentes de energía no son rentables sin las subvenciones y con la crisis las subvenciones están en peligro.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Sep 2008)

Cimoc dijo:


> Tengo cuentas en ing y uno-e, tienen un amplio abanico de fondos, con lo que comentas me estoy planteando contratar algunos de ellos, pero no tengo ni idea, lo único que tengo claro es que quiero riesgo cero.
> Podrias recomendarme algún fondo que comercializen estas dos entidades.
> Gracias



para riesgo cero, tiene que ser renta fija a corto plazo porque a largo la inundación de deuda pública por el plan de rescate en USA va a tirar los precios, busca por el término short term, mira en los que he puesto que hay alguno a corto.

ampliaré esta información ya que la renta fija ya no es tan segura desde que conocemos este plan de rescate y ojo con la emisión de deuda pública en españa, ya hemos superado en un 28% toda la deuda pública de 2007 y estamos en septiembre.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Sep 2008)

Dolmen dijo:


> Que este hilo está muy bien: que no decaiga...
> 
> 
> Los Mejores Fondos de Inversión Monetarios - Todo Fondos de Inversion .com
> ...



ahora mismo lo ideal sería un fondo que invietiese en deuda pública sobre todo alemana y no en bonos a largo plazo sino en instrumentos a muy corto plazo, es mucho pedir, ahora mismo desconozco si hay algo así, la noticia del plan de rescate ha descolocado mis planteamiento en renta fija, es que esta situación no se parece a nada y lo conocido no vale, estamos pisando un terreno totalmente desconocido.


----------



## Furby (25 Sep 2008)

¿Y algún fondo que invierta en oro, empresas relacionadas con el oro y similares? ¿Cómo lo véis?

Por otro lado, quería preguntar si la inundanción de bonos de EEUU afectará sólo a los fondos que inviertan en bonos americanos o la onda expansiva afectará también a fondos long term de otros paises (?)


Saludos


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (25 Sep 2008)

Furby dijo:


> ¿Y algún fondo que invierta en oro, empresas relacionadas con el oro y similares? ¿Cómo lo véis?
> 
> Por otro lado, quería preguntar si la inundanción de bonos de EEUU afectará sólo a los fondos que inviertan en bonos americanos o la onda expansiva afectará también a fondos long term de otros paises (?)
> 
> ...



sí lo hay, yo lo tuve a principios de año y me fue muy bien, es de merrill lynch, tienen dos, uno inierte en acciones de empresas mineras, es el world minning fund y otro que invierte en empresas de minas de oro, si no recuerdo mal es algo así como world minning gold, ahora mismo creo que están volviendo a despuntar, por lo menos el de minas oro.

afectará a la renta fija de todo el mundo, no hay más que ver el subidón de rentabilidad del bono español a 10 años el pasado viernes, que pasó del 4,57% al 4,76%, es fácil de entender, para colocar toda esa deuda tienen que ofrecer intereses atractivos, pero el resto de paises tendrán que elevar también los intereses si no se quieren quedar secos, hay competencia como en todo, y luego las consecuencias que ello traerá en el cambio entre las respectivas divisas.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (27 Sep 2008)

bueno hoy vamos a ponernos mucho más catastrofistas y desde que vemos que los mercados de renta fija se pueden ver inundados de bonos en el futuro, no es para menos, así que vamos al último recurso, a los fondos con la más baja volatilidad, fondos de renta fija a muy corto plazo y de la más elevada calidad, se podrían considerar fondos de pánico, aviso que estos fondos dan en situaciones normales rentabilidades ridículas y que la elevada reantabilidad actual se debe a que nos encontramos en una situación de pánico y el dinero acude a este tipo de inversiones.


PF(LUX) CHF Liquidity-R ISIN: LU0128499588

moneda: franco suizo
comisión de gestión: 0,18 %
rentabilidad (1 año): 5,66 %
inversión mínima: 1000 euros

GS € Liquid Reserve Adm Inc ISIN: IE0031295821

moneda: euro
comisión de gestión: 0,45 %
rentabilidad (1 año): 4,07 %
inversión mínima: 1.000.000 euros

JPM Euro Liquidity A ISIN: LU0070177232

moneda: euro
comisión de gestión: 0,40 %
rentabilidad (1 año): 3,99 %
inversión mínima: 5000 euros


----------



## eduenca (27 Sep 2008)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> bueno hoy vamos a ponernos mucho más catastrofistas y desde que vemos que los mercados de renta fija se pueden ver inundados de bonos en el futuro, no es para menos, así que vamos al último recurso, a los fondos con la más baja volatilidad, fondos de renta fija a muy corto plazo y de la más elevada calidad, se podrían considerar fondos de pánico, aviso que estos fondos dan en situaciones normales rentabilidades ridículas y que la elevada reantabilidad actual se debe a que nos encontramos en una situación de pánico y el dinero acude a este tipo de inversiones.
> 
> 
> PF(LUX) CHF Liquidity-R ISIN: LU0128499588
> ...





Más que subir porque el dinero acuda a ellos ahora, suben porque esos fondos invierten en renta fija a corto, pero incluida renta a fija de bancos y empresas en general, y esos títulos ahora se colocan mal, con lo que tienen importante descuento y eso aumenta la rentabilidad del fondo. 

Y por muy a corto que sea, si quiebra el banco o empresa del cual tienes deuda, la rentabilidad del fondo se resiente, y si la exposición a esa entidad es superior a la rentabilidad anual, cosa habitual, el fondo puede dar rentabilidad negativa.

Por ejemplo, del primero que has puesto, éstas son algunas posiciones:

Erste Bk Der Ost FRN 1,86%
Erste Europaeische Pfandbrief-Und Ko FRN 1,94%
Bp Cap Markets 1,98%
Eni Coordination Center Sa, Bruxelles 1,78%
0 % Kreditan.Wied.(Ecp) 08/08 3,37%
0 % Cades (Ecp) 08/08 3,38%
0 % Bank Nederland.(Ecp)08/08 2,11%
0 % Cais. Dep.Cons.(Ecp)08/08 2,52%
Bnp Paribas Covered Bonds, Paris FRN 1,94%
CSE CENT DESJARDIN 1,85%



Sólo me he leído el último mensaje del hilo, que menudo tochaco.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (27 Sep 2008)

eduenca dijo:


> Más que subir porque el dinero acuda a ellos ahora, suben porque esos fondos invierten en renta fija a corto, pero incluida renta a fija de bancos y empresas en general, y esos títulos ahora se colocan mal, con lo que tienen importante descuento y eso aumenta la rentabilidad del fondo.
> 
> Y por muy a corto que sea, si quiebra el banco o empresa del cual tienes deuda, la rentabilidad del fondo se resiente, y si la exposición a esa entidad es superior a la rentabilidad anual, cosa habitual, el fondo puede dar rentabilidad negativa.
> 
> ...



pero fíjate la diferencia, si inviertes en esos tres fondos 100.000 euros y alguno de las empresas en que tiene alguna posición alguno de ellos quiebra, puedes perder algo, pero si esos 100.000 euros los hubieras invertido en bonos directamente no tendrías tanta diversificación, mira lo que les ha pasado a los que invirtieron en bonos de Lehman a través de Banif (Santander).

en el ejemplo que has puesto hay 10 posiciones que suman el 20% del fondo, falta otro 80% y otros dos fondos, así puedes invertir en decenas de emisiones de emisores distintos, si alguno falla la pérdida es pequeña.


----------



## eduenca (27 Sep 2008)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> pero fíjate la diferencia, si inviertes en esos tres fondos 100.000 euros y alguno de las empresas en que tiene alguna posición alguno de ellos quiebra, puedes perder algo, pero si esos 100.000 euros los hubieras invertido en bonos directamente no tendrías tanta diversificación, mira lo que les ha pasado a los que invirtieron en bonos de Lehman a través de Banif (Santander).
> 
> en el ejemplo que has puesto hay 10 posiciones que suman el 20% del fondo, falta otro 80% y otros dos fondos, así puedes invertir en decenas de emisiones de emisores distintos, si alguno falla la pérdida es pequeña.



Así es. Pero es conveniente que si alguien lee esto sepa que el fondo puede llegar incluso a dar rentabilidad negativa si una o varias quiebran. Es complicado que unas cuantas quiebren, pues son entidades de primer nivel, pero visto lo visto cualquier cosa puede pasar. Otra opción es la renta fija de gobiernos euro a corto, que también hay fondos. Y mi preferida, renta fija gubernamental a largo plazo, pues tengo claro que los tipos no van a hacer otra cosa que no sea bajar.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (27 Sep 2008)

eduenca dijo:


> Así es. Pero es conveniente que si alguien lee esto sepa que el fondo puede llegar incluso a dar rentabilidad negativa si una o varias quiebran. Es complicado que unas cuantas quiebren, pues son entidades de primer nivel, pero visto lo visto cualquier cosa puede pasar. Otra opción es la renta fija de gobiernos euro a corto, que también hay fondos. Y mi preferida, renta fija gubernamental a largo plazo, pues tengo claro que los tipos no van a hacer otra cosa que no sea bajar.



sí, de hecho un fondo monetario americano ha dado rentabilidad negativa por primera vez en la historia por culpa de las posiciones que tenían en Lehman y eso ha ocasionado la fuga de ese tipo de fondos de inversión, el problema es a donde llevar el dinero, ¿a los bonos del estado que va a emitir para el rescate?, esta ha sido la causa de la nueva etapa en la que ha entrado la crisis y a la que hace refencia la noticia del confidencial que he puesto en el hilo de la encerrona de la deuda, es la fase en la que los particulares empiezan a retirar dondos de los bancos y a llevarlo debajo del colchón o a otro banco considerado más seguro, es una situación en la que hay que elegir el mal menor, que a mi me parece perder algo pero no todo en el peor de los casos.


----------



## mousse (27 Sep 2008)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> ahora mismo *lo ideal sería un fondo que invietiese en deuda pública sobre todo alemana y no en bonos a largo plazo sino en instrumentos a muy corto p*lazo, es mucho pedir, ahora mismo desconozco si hay algo así, la noticia del plan de rescate ha descolocado mis planteamiento en renta fija, es que esta situación no se parece a nada y lo conocido no vale, estamos pisando un terreno totalmente desconocido.



Lo hay, es el fondo de inversión Barclays Rendimiento Efectivo, con un mínimo de inversión de 60.000e. Invierte en bonos a corto plazo emitidos por países de la UE, sobre todo de Alemania. Lleva una rentabilidad en 2008 de 4,80% aprox (anualizada)


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (27 Sep 2008)

mousse dijo:


> Lo hay, es el fondo de inversión Barclays Rendimiento Efectivo, con un mínimo de inversión de 60.000e. Invierte en bonos a corto plazo emitidos por países de la UE, sobre todo de Alemania. Lleva una rentabilidad en 2008 de 4,80% aprox (anualizada)



muy interesante, tienes el código ISIN?


----------



## Cimoc (27 Sep 2008)

el Exclavizador De Mentes dijo:


> muy Interesante, Tienes El Código Isin?



Es0170456034


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (28 Sep 2008)

Cimoc dijo:


> Es0170456034



lo malo es que es español.


----------



## Dolmen (30 Sep 2008)

*Duda sobre que la seguridad de acciones y fondos no dependa del despositario*

Gestora del Fondo de Garantía de Inversiones

¿Qué tipo de inversiones están cubiertas por el FOGAIN?

Si usted ha confiado valores y efectivo a una empresa de servicios de inversión, (Sociedad de Valores, Agencia de Valores o Sociedad Gestora de Carteras) ya sea en depósito o custodia, ya sea para la gestión discrecional de una cartera de valores, y como consecuencia de entrar esta entidad en una situación de concurso judicial o de declaración de insolvencia por parte de la CNMV, esta entidad no está en condiciones de devolverle o poner a su disposición el efectivo, o los valores confiados por usted, entonces usted estará cubierto por el FOGAIN que le podrá satisfacer una indemnización por hasta el valor de lo confiado a la entidad hasta un máximo de 20.000 euros.

Asimismo, el FOGAIN cubrirá, con el límite de los 20.000 euros, los valores y efectivo que usted haya confiado a una Sociedad Gestora de Instituciones de Inversión Colectiva (SGIIC) para la gestión discrecional de su cartera.

Hay que tener en cuenta que el derecho a percibir una indemnización depende de que usted no se encuentre en ninguno de los supuestos de exclusión de cobertura (vea ¿quién no está cubierto por el FOGAIN?). Asimismo, depende de que la Gestora pueda comprobar adecuadamente que usted tiene derecho a percibir una indemnización.


----------



## Dolmen (1 Oct 2008)

Asunto garantías. Importante. 

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

Ante las dudas que se ha iniciado con motivo de los comentarios efectuados, con relación a los fondos de garantía para las sociedades de valores, intervengo personalmente para aclarar el asunto, cuya confusión viene inducida por la forma con que se ha explicado este tema en la web oficial, donde sería aconsejable ponerlo de forma más clara.

Resumiendo. Por todo lo que he podido averiguar. Si usted tiene Telefónicas o cualquier otro valor compradas a través de una sociedad de valores, las acciones están a su nombre y punto. No hay más que hablar, eso está seguro. Sean 20.000 euros o sean 200.000.

El único problema sería que la sociedad de valores no hubiera comprado las acciones y siguieran en cuenta corriente, o bien que las hubiera vendido de manera irregular y entonces también estuvieran en la cuenta o no estuvieran.

Pero vamos que siempre que las acciones estén compradas como Dios manda, aunque quiebre la sociedad de valores española, las acciones son del cliente, como un fondo de inversión o unos bonos de quien sean. Lo que si está bajo el límite de protección de los 20.000 euros es lo que uno pueda tener en cuenta corriente.

Pido perdón por todas las molestias y confusiones que se hayan podido cometer con esta serie de informaciones, que han sido involuntarias por parte de todos los miembros del equipo.

Cárpatos.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (9 Oct 2008)

pep007 dijo:


> Y los fondos del tesoro aleman? no os interesan? tienen de todo, bonos, indexados a la inflaccion, sobre el eonia, etc? Se pueden hacer directamente a traves de internet. El unico problema es que el idioma es un poco esveriskeit, o algo asin se dice dificil.
> 
> Ah, casi todos comission frei!!



hasta hace poco pensaba que sería el lugar más seguro para el dinero, pero ahora mismo tengo mis dudas, me inclino más por japón porque está demostrando ser un refugio, el yen ha pasado de estar al nivel de la peseta, 165 yenes por euro a 136 yenes por euro a día de hoy, pondré más fondos de renta fija en japón porque la cosa se pone cada vez más fea en europa.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (9 Oct 2008)

en momentos en que el dinero está inseguro en todas partes lo mejor puede ser convertirlo en algo tan difuso como la volatilidad, hay varias formas de comprar volatilidad pero la más sencilla es hacerlo a través de un fondo de inversión, recomendé este en el mensaje de inversiones anticorralito y fue mi primera apuesta para ir sacando fondos hacia lugares más seguros, poco menos de un mes despues ya me da alrededor de un 10%, diana.

CAAM Funds Volatility Euro Eqs S ISIN: LU0272942433

moneda: euro
comisión de gestión: 1,30 %
rentabilidad (1 año): 18,02 %
inversión mínima: 1000 euros


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (9 Oct 2008)

ahora vamos a algo un poco más complicado, ahora mismo tenemos el problema de que el dinero no está seguro en ninguna parte, si lo metes en depositos los bancos pueden quebrar, si eliges la deuda publica el dinero el gobierno se lo da a los bancos, así que si quiebran la deuda publica española se va a garete, en europa las cosas están feas y la deuda publica alemana o francesa, aunque mejores, también podrían dar problemas, algo muy improbable pero posible, el oro no es líquido si se compra físicamente y si lo es hay que venderlo mucho más barato de su cotización, el dinero en papel debajo del colchón te lo pueden robar y en caso de corralito por salida del euro el impreso en españa perdería su valor, así que lo mejor sería convertir el dinero en algo que no fuese un valor, an algo difuso y sin riesgo.

una manera es comprar volatilidad en cualquiera de sus formas, pero hay otra, una estrategia con spreads, lo vamos a hacer con futuros, lo que se hace es comprar un futuro del IBEX del mes en curso y venderlo del siguiente vencimiento, si fuesen los dos del mismo vencimineto se cancelarían, el del mes siguiente se paga más caro (casi siempre), es la forma de pagar el apalancamiento de los futuros, de este modo el dinero no es dinero, no está en valores, la evolución de la bolsa es indiferente puesto que estamos en ambas tendencias, e incluso podemos obtener algo de rentabilidad si tenemos cuidado con el spread al hacer el cambio cada mes.


----------



## Deudor (9 Oct 2008)

Pues yo, me voy a abrir una cuenta directa en el BDE, y me voy a sacar el certificado de firma electrónica para operar desde casa. Si las cosas se ponen feas, deshaces tus depósitos, OTE desde BDE a letras, bonos o lo que sea.Siempre puedes pasar letras a bonos.
No nos engañemos, a pesar de que se va a generar mucha deuda para los bancos, en España, para los españoles, no hay nada, más seguro. Una cosa es que haya Corralito, otra que haya guerra nuclear mundial, y otra, que quiebre el estado. 
Otra cosa, es que la hiperinflacción, o depreciación de nueva moneda, haga disminuir los ahorros.
Además en caso de deflación prolongada, nada descartable, unas obligaciones, son el mejor fondo de pensiones.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (9 Oct 2008)

Deudor dijo:


> Pues yo, me voy a abrir una cuenta directa en el BDE, y me voy a sacar el certificado de firma electrónica para operar desde casa. Si las cosas se ponen feas, deshaces tus depósitos, OTE desde BDE a letras, bonos o lo que sea.Siempre puedes pasar letras a bonos.
> No nos engañemos, a pesar de que se va a generar mucha deuda para los bancos, en España, para los españoles, no hay nada, más seguro. Una cosa es que haya Corralito, otra que haya guerra nuclear mundial, y otra, que quiebre el estado.
> Otra cosa, es que la hiperinflacción, o depreciación de nueva moneda, haga disminuir los ahorros.
> Además en caso de deflación prolongada, nada descartable, unas obligaciones, son el mejor fondo de pensiones.



este es un error muy común, pensar que la deuda pública española es el lugar más seguro, y nada más lejos de la realidad, va a haber muchas víctimas en el futuro con este tema, es muy sencillo darse cuenta, el dinero que le van a dar a los bancos con el plan de rescate va a venir de la gente que compre bonos del estado, para pagarlos van a sacar el dinero del banco y el estado se lo va a devolver a los bancos, el dinero llevará un camino de ida y vuelta, saldrá del banco y volverá al banco, tú si compras deuda pública en realidad lo que estás comprando son titulaciones hipotecarias, estarás comprando hipotecas, porque es lo que va a hacer el estado con ese dinero, esas hipotecas no son morosas, pero los bancos no son tontos, saben muy bien a quien le han dado hipotecas por el 100% del valor de tasación y saben en qué hipotecas se hinchó la tasación y quien tiene empleos poco estables, son estas las hipotecas que les van a vender al estado, y aunque hoy no sean morosas en el futuro lo pueden ser y lo van a ser, muchos de los que hoy están al corriente de pago de la hipoteca, dentro de 3 ó 6 meses o un año estarán en el paro y muchos tendrán de esas hipotecas que vas a comprar tú, y al final serás tú quien se coma el marrón, y ojo, vas a comprar hipotecas y no a precio de mercado, vas a comprar unas hipotecas muy caras, porque hoy las titulaciones hipotecarias no valen casi nada en el mercado y tú las vas a pagar y bien, vas a perder dinero nada más comprar los bonos y luego vas a querer que sea el estado, es decir, los contribuyentres, los que asuman esas pérdidas, los que vais a caer en la trampa de la deuda pública váis a querer que se socialicen vuestras pérdidas.


----------



## Furby (9 Oct 2008)

Exclaviseitor, ¿qué te parece este fondo? Invierte en deuda pública, pero suiza (mayormente):

SGAM Fund Bonds CHF A Acc

ISIN LU0035738771 
Moneda CHF

5 mayores posic. %
Switzerland (Governm... 28.8
Switzerland(Govt) 2.... 28.1
Switzerland (Governm... 14.0
Switzerland (Governm... 12.2
Switzerland (Governm... 6.9

Rentabilidad último año: 11,9%

Saludos!


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (9 Oct 2008)

Furby dijo:


> Exclaviseitor, ¿qué te parece este fondo? Invierte en deuda pública, pero suiza (mayormente):
> 
> SGAM Fund Bonds CHF A Acc
> 
> ...



muy bueno, precisamente japón y suiza están volviendo a actuar como refugio, tenía pensado poner algunos de este tipo, que ahora además están a la cabeza de rentabilidad junto a los de volatilidad, bonos globales, bonos brasileños e increíblemente los farmaceuticos, que están aguantando el tipo con lo que está cayendo en la bolsa, este que has puesto además es de renta fija gubernamental, mejor, además estos fondos suizos subirán más cuanto más pánico haya en la zona euro y en USA, y recuerda que eso hará subir el franco suizo, lo que añade aún más rentabilidad, habrás visto que está en el 5º puesto absoluto de rentabilidad, con tres de volatilidad y uno de bonos globales por delante.

yo aún no me he metido en este tipo de fondos en francos porque pienso que la situación no es tan mala aún y sigue siendo interesante estar en la cuenta naranja o en depositos promocionales de altos intereses, pero todo llegará, mientras tanto lo que me parece más oportuno en este estado de la crisis es ir entrando en volatilidad.


----------



## Dolmen (9 Oct 2008)

*Porfi, esclavizador, respóndeme*

He puesto pasta en ING... 

ahora dudo en meter otra pasta (mucha) en iBanesto o en fondos que invierten en deuda pública ¿qué hago?, ¿me beneficio unos meses del 6,10 de los intereses de la cuenta azul o me meto ya en fondos, que me parecen más seguros, pero cuya rentabilidad no va a pasar del 3?

Los fondos los compraría en Selftrade (para ponerme bajo el paraguas del gobierno francés) o quizá una parte en inversis para ver qué tal funcionan.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (9 Oct 2008)

Dolmen dijo:


> He puesto pasta en ING...
> 
> ahora dudo en meter otra pasta (mucha) en iBanesto o en fondos que invierten en deuda pública ¿qué hago?, ¿me beneficio unos meses del 6,10 de los intereses de la cuenta azul o me meto ya en fondos, que me parecen más seguros, pero cuya rentabilidad no va a pasar del 3?
> 
> Los fondos los compraría en Selftrade (para ponerme bajo el paraguas del gobierno francés) o quizá una parte en inversis para ver qué tal funcionan.



yo en algo coincido con el gobierno y es que es estos momentos el sistema financiero español es seguro y a menos que te metas en la boca del lobo de alguna cajita, el dinero está seguro, pero solo por ahora, por eso digo que es el momento de ir entrando en volatilidad y mantener depositos bien remunerados.

lo ideal es que hubieras suscrito en inversis y los hubieses pasado a selftrade por la campaña de septiembre en la que te daban un 1% por el importe al cambiar de comercializador, selftrade tiene una oferta amplia pero la de inversis es más amplia, yo repartiría entre los dos.


----------



## wolf45 (10 Oct 2008)

hablando de corralito:


pregunta:

Si tengo una cuenta en Alemania, con codigo DLZ,:


Puedo hacer que mis ingresos aqui, nominas etc, se dirijan a esta cuenta, y disponer con cajeros desde aqui????


Alguien lo sabe???


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Oct 2008)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> ahora vamos a algo un poco más complicado, ahora mismo tenemos el problema de que el dinero no está seguro en ninguna parte, si lo metes en depositos los bancos pueden quebrar, si eliges la deuda publica el dinero el gobierno se lo da a los bancos, así que si quiebran la deuda publica española se va a garete, en europa las cosas están feas y la deuda publica alemana o francesa, aunque mejores, también podrían dar problemas, algo muy improbable pero posible, el oro no es líquido si se compra físicamente y si lo es hay que venderlo mucho más barato de su cotización, el dinero en papel debajo del colchón te lo pueden robar y en caso de corralito por salida del euro el impreso en españa perdería su valor, así que lo mejor sería convertir el dinero en algo que no fuese un valor, an algo difuso y sin riesgo.
> 
> una manera es comprar volatilidad en cualquiera de sus formas, pero hay otra, una estrategia con spreads, lo vamos a hacer con futuros, lo que se hace es comprar un futuro del IBEX del mes en curso y venderlo del siguiente vencimiento, si fuesen los dos del mismo vencimineto se cancelarían, el del mes siguiente se paga más caro (casi siempre), es la forma de pagar el apalancamiento de los futuros, de este modo el dinero no es dinero, no está en valores, la evolución de la bolsa es indiferente puesto que estamos en ambas tendencias, e incluso podemos obtener algo de rentabilidad si tenemos cuidado con el spread al hacer el cambio cada mes.




voy a hacer unas aclaraciones para que se entienda bien esto, la compra y la venta de los futuros de distinto vencimiento se deben hacer en entidades distintas porque si se hiciesen en la misma la garantía sería mucho menor, y lo que nosotros queremos es hacer "desaparecer el dinero".

la idea central es la siguiente, si surgiese un problema en un banco la gente está muy tanquila pensando que tiene asegurados 100.000 euros, pero esto es un engañabobos porque el fgd solo tiene 6500 millones y cuando se acaben, que dan para poco, el que venga detrás se queda a dos velas, pero nosotros tenemos futuros, que no son valores, es solo un contrato y el dinero que ponemos es una garantía (si fuesen warrants sí serían valores), si hubiese un problema en la entidad no nos cubriría el fgd sino el fondo de garantía de inversiones, que precisamtne lo que cubre no son valores sino nuestra relación con la entidad, como en este caso los contratos de futuros, es decir que mientras las masas estarían cubiertas por un exiguo fgd que no da pa na, nosotros estaríamos cubiertos por un fondo de inversiones que tendría que cubrir solo a unos pocos y que sí daría para algo.


----------



## Deudor (10 Oct 2008)

Me es igual en que se gaste la deuda el estado, si compra hipotecas subprime caras, o un fábrica de hielo en el Polo. A mi, el estado me tiene garantizado el cobro de mi dinero. El estado no va a quebrar, va irse a pique, pero no quebrar.
Otra cosa es una posible hiperinflación o superdevaluación.


----------



## makokillo (10 Oct 2008)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> voy a hacer unas aclaraciones para que se entienda bien esto, la compra y la venta de los futuros de distinto vencimiento se deben hacer en entidades distintas porque si se hiciesen en la misma la garantía sería mucho menor, y lo que nosotros queremos es hacer "desaparecer el dinero".
> 
> la idea central es la siguiente, si surgiese un problema en un banco la gente está muy tanquila pensando que tiene asegurados 100.000 euros, pero esto es un engañabobos porque el fgd solo tiene 6500 millones y cuando se acaben, que dan para poco, el que venga detrás se queda a dos velas, pero nosotros tenemos futuros, que no son valores, es solo un contrato y el dinero que ponemos es una garantía (si fuesen warrants sí serían valores), si hubiese un problema en la entidad no nos cubriría el fgd sino el fondo de garantía de inversiones, que precisamtne lo que cubre no son valores sino nuestra relación con la entidad, como en este caso los contratos de futuros, es decir que mientras las masas estarían cubiertas por un exiguo fgd que no da pa na, nosotros estaríamos cubiertos por un fondo de inversiones que tendría que cubrir solo a unos pocos y que sí daría para algo.



Lo mejor para equilibar la balanza de perdidas/ganancias no seria comprar futuros en una cuenta y vender esos mismos futuros en otra, ambas con el mismo vencimiento? por que si solamente compras aunque sea a varios vencimientos, aunque podrias ganar, tambien puedes perder siempre.
Y otra cosita, puede que hagas "desaparecer" el dinero y te garantices no perder aunque sea a costa de no ganar , pero la compra/venta de futuros llevará unos gastos que si vas a perder y que habria que tener en cuenta para ver si merece la pena o no hacer desaparecer el dinero con esta formula.
Todo esto, dicho desde la mas absoluta ignorancia sobre el mercado de futuros  .


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Oct 2008)

makokillo dijo:


> Lo mejor para equilibar la balanza de perdidas/ganancias no seria comprar futuros en una cuenta y vender esos mismos futuros en otra, ambas con el mismo vencimiento? por que si solamente compras aunque sea a varios vencimientos, aunque podrias ganar, tambien puedes perder siempre.
> Y otra cosita, puede que hagas "desaparecer" el dinero y te garantices no perder aunque sea a costa de no ganar , pero la compra/venta de futuros llevará unos gastos que si vas a perder y que habria que tener en cuenta para ver si merece la pena o no hacer desaparecer el dinero con esta formula.
> Todo esto, dicho desde la mas absoluta ignorancia sobre el mercado de futuros  .



sí puedes hacerlo así, comprarlos del mismo vencimiento en entidades distintas, pero así no ganas nada, si lo haces con distinto vencimiento juegas con el spread, fíjate que he dicho que se venda el del mes siguiente y compres el del actual, y el del mes siguiente normalmente vale más, es decir que vendes más caro de lo que compras...

las comisiones de los futuros son muy bajas, mira en interdin y verás que no tienen importancia, muy barato cuando se trata de proteger tu dinero.


----------



## zipote_ca (10 Oct 2008)

Deudor dijo:


> Me es igual en que se gaste la deuda el estado, si compra hipotecas subprime caras, o un fábrica de hielo en el Polo. A mi, el estado me tiene garantizado el cobro de mi dinero. El estado no va a quebrar, va irse a pique, pero no quebrar.
> Otra cosa es una posible hiperinflación o superdevaluación.



A mi si que me importa en que se empufa el estado mas que nada por que lo financio con mis impuesos presentes y futuros , por otro lado alguien ha visto el apunte en el BOE donde dice que el estado garantiza ese dinero o solo hemos oido algo.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Oct 2008)

Deudor dijo:


> Me es igual en que se gaste la deuda el estado, si compra hipotecas subprime caras, o un fábrica de hielo en el Polo. A mi, el estado me tiene garantizado el cobro de mi dinero. El estado no va a quebrar, va irse a pique, pero no quebrar.
> Otra cosa es una posible hiperinflación o superdevaluación.



como ya he dicho el estado garantiza el cobro de la deuda publica del mismo modo que garantiza un trabajo y una vivienda digna a todos los ciudadanos...

recuerda que el único que puede organizar un corralito es el estado.


----------



## Dolmen (10 Oct 2008)

*Exclavizador,*

¿Qué sería más razonable para una opción muy prudente?

Meter la pasta en un fondo único: DWS Institutional Money Plus (4,48 anual), piden muchísima pasta para entrar, pero en el DB es menos

O en un surtido de fondos monetarios (todos con menor rentabilidad). Incluido el de JPMorgan ¿no da un poco de miedo el JPM) que invierte en deuda pública; hay otro que solamente invierte en deuda: Pictet (EUR) Sovereing Liquidity.


Otra cosa, -Ir (véase su hilo) empieza a sugerir que pensemos en comprar acciones. En el foro de fondos que sigo, las opiniones están divididas entre los que están sumidos en un pesimismo casi completo (o/y pillados sin liquidez) y los que creen que habría que empezar a comprar.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (11 Oct 2008)

Dolmen dijo:


> ¿Qué sería más razonable para una opción muy prudente?
> 
> Meter la pasta en un fondo único: DWS Institutional Money Plus (4,48 anual), piden muchísima pasta para entrar, pero en el DB es menos
> 
> ...




primero, me parece muy buena opción suscribir fondos desde DB, tienen una oferta muy amplia y el banco inspira confianza, el único problema es que salvo para los antiguos clientes de maxblue todas sus cuentas tienen comisiones.

dos, para la máxima seguridad es mejor optar por deuda a corto plazo ya que la de largo plazo va a sufrir mucho por las futuras subidas de tipos, porque toda esta inundación de deuda va a hacer subir los intereses.

JPM no me da ningún miedo, está demostrando ser uno de los vencedores y cuando pase esta crsisis los vencedores va a estar reforzados, con muchos menos competidores y mucho más negocio, además tú no metes el dinero en JPM, JPM es la gestora del fondo, ya hemos hablado muchas veces que por ese lado no existe riesgo a menos que se gasten la pasta, en cuyo caso actúa el fgi que está mucho mejor dotado que el fgd como expliqué ayer. 

está claro que hay acciones muy baratas, pero ¿hemos tocado fondo?, hasta que no me compre la bola de cristal no opinaré sobre ese tema, de lo que sí puedo opinar es de que empresas como telefonica (nunca bancos) a 13 euros tiene que tener una excelente rentabilidad por dividendo y por mucha crisis que haya no la veo perdiendo dinero, podrán bajar sus beneficios pero no creo que lo pase mal.


----------



## Dolmen (12 Oct 2008)

¿Nos lanzamos?, ¿fiabilidad?

(Ver originales para gráficos, pues yo no sé subirlos)


- CAPITAL BOLSA -

DIEZ SEÑALES ALCISTAS EN LOS MERCADOS

Sábado, 11 de Octubre del 2008 - 13:38:27

Los mecados de renta variable en todo el mundo están dando claras señales históricas de compra. Los índices hubieran rebotado ya con fuerza sino fuera por el proceso de 'liquidación forzada' que estamos viendo, lo que provoca salida de papel a mercado, y obligado por la ausencia extrema de liquidez en el tejido empresarial americano, y europeo.

Este escenario es totalmente anómalo y raramente lo habíamos visto en la historia de los mercados financieros, pero por contra, y asumiendo el riesgo de que ese proceso de venta obligada puede continuar, ha proporcionado a los inversores, oportunidades históricas de compra para el largo plazo.

Vamos a publicar diez señales e indicadores técnicos que son claramente alcistas para la renta variable a nivel global.

1. RSI mensual del SPX 1928-2008

Desde el inicio del S&P 500, el RSI mensual sólo en 3 ocasiones anteriormente había descendido por debajo del nivel 30, que muestra sobreventa de ciclo (1929, 1973, 2002 y 2008 actual).

En las tres ocasiones anteriores esa lectura del RSI fue antesala de suelo de mercado.




2. Pérdidas en el SPX



El S&P ha corregido casi totalmente las ganancias del periodo alcista anterior 2002-2007, situación que no había sucedido desde la década de los 70, y que fue anterior a un gran movimiento alcista de ciclo.


3. Los componentes del DOW y su media móvil 200 sesiones.


Todas las acciones que forman el DOW están por debajo de su media móvil de 200 sesiones, lo que no había sucedido desde el crash de 1987.



4. Gran liquidez

Los niveles de liquidez de gestores e inversores profesionales se encuentran muy por encima de su media de 20 años, y en el mayor nivel desde 2002.
5. 90/10 días



En tres días de la semana pasada, el 90% de los valores del mercado americano sufrieron pérdidas al cierre, lo que es una clara muestra de liquidación masiva.



Si viéramos que en un rebote de mercado, el 90% de las acciones cierran subiendo sería una clara señal de compra de 3 a 6 meses.


6. Porcentaje de acciones NYSE sobre su media 200 sesiones


El número de acciones del NYSE que se encuentran por encima de su media móvil de 200 sesiones se encuentra en mínimos históricos.

Históricamente estos niveles han sido excelentes oportunidades de compra.




7. Oro vs SPS

El coste de una onza de oro es ahora mayor que para el S&P500. La última vez que ocurrió esto fue en la primera fase del mercado alcista de ciclo 1982-2000.


8. ÍNDICE DE VOLATILIDAD (VIX)

El VIX ha alcanzado un máximo multianual en 70.90, reflejando niveles extremos de mercado.


Preferimos análizar el VIX mediante su media móvil de 50 días, que hemos graficado.


Lecturas de esta media VIX por encima del nivel 15 en los últimos 10 años han provocado rallies significativos de mercado.



Actualmente el indicador se encuentra en 26. Esto es una oportunidad histórica de compra de 3 a 6 meses.



9. S&P500

El S&P 500 ha corregido un 47% desde máximos en el último año.






10. MERCADO 2002 - 2008



Comparativa mínimos 2002 con el mercado actual.

- CAPITAL BOLSA -

OPORTUNIDAD HISTÓRICA DE COMPRA

Goldman Sachs (Indicador retornos a 10 años)

Sábado, 11 de Octubre del 2008 - 13:00:28


Cada vez está más extendida la idea entre la comunidad financiera de Wall Street, que lo que actualmente estamos viendo en el mercado no se explica por un proceso de pánico vendedor, sino por un proceso de liquidación forzada.


Como ya hemos publicado, un proceso de liquidación forzada como el actual ser produce cuando entidades financieras, corporaciones empresariales, inversores institucionales, fondos de inversión, pensiones, etc...se ven forzados a vender sus participaciones financieras para obtener la liquidez que necesitan para cubrir sus actividades ordinarias.


Al estar el mercado de crédito prácticamente cerrado, estas compañías necesitan recurrir a sus activos más líquidos para financiar sus actividades corporativas. Es por ello por lo que las señales de capitulación de mercado no están siendo fiables operativamente, porque NO ESTAMOS EN UNA CAPITULACIÓN DE MERCADO.



Goldman Sachs ha elaborado un análisis desde 1827 que recoge el retorno medio en los últimos 10 años al momento a estudiar, de las empresas de mayor capitalización del mercado americano (Ejemplo. Si este indicador muestra un retorno a día de hoy de Citigroup del 2,5% significa que en los últimos 10 años Citigroup ha tenido un retorno medio anual de 2,5%).



Este indicador está dando un nivel de retorno del 2,5%, cosa que sólamente había sucedido cuatro veces desde 1827, y que en todos los casos significó una oportunidad histórica de compra (como señalamos en el gráfico adjunto).


----------



## Dolmen (12 Oct 2008)

Posteado también en el foro principal: hilo ¿habéis visto el Ibex?

Un gráfico tremebundo

http://www.drdesignz.com/Dow-then-now.jpg

*****

Visto en Cárpatos

[con varios gráficos que no sé subir]

Safe Haven | How We Called the Stock Market Crash of 2008 To the Day
October 11, 2008

How We Called the Stock Market Crash of 2008 To the Day
by Robert McHugh


We wrote in our September 12th, weekend newsletter, page 7, "September 29th could be a kickoff to a devastating stock market crash." That has proven true to the precise day, the Industrials crashing 3,260 points, or 29 percent since September 29th. But, how did we know?

There were several key indicators and patterns converging like the perfect storm. While we believed back in the spring that this autumn was to see a huge decline, in early September it became apparent to us that a crash similar in magnitude and scope to 1929's and 1987's was just a few weeks from starting.

First, we identified a huge Declining Bullish Wedge pattern, one that started back at the October 2007 top, when the Industrials hit an all-time high of 14,198 on October 11th. The pattern had formed perfect converging trendlines, drawn from connecting decline tops with declining tops, and declining bottoms with declining bottoms over the past year, with prices now reaching position for the last leg of this pattern, a devastating drop below the bottom boundary. Prices had reached that bottom boundary, which meant the time had arrived for the necessary and expectant plunge, wave e down. That pattern is attached below.

Second, we had a phi mate turn date set for September 29th, which was also a New Moon. Our studies of market crashes have shown that many major declines start at New Moons. Since this was coming on our next phi mate turn date (which is a cycle pattern of major tops and bottoms arriving a Fibonacci number of trading days from previous tops and bottoms), and given the need for a coming wave e down in the Bullish Declining Wedge pattern, we concluded a stock market crash would start on September 29th.

Third, we knew fundamental economic conditions were deteriorating rapidly, that we were in the traditionally bad autumn season for stocks, so we were on high alert for an imminent stock market crash.

Fourth, we had found several Head & Shoulders top patterns in major indices that suggested we were headed for a major stock market crash, as they had minimum downside targets that were 25 percent below price levels in early September, and that momentum indicators were suggesting prices would violate the necklines of those patterns around the end of September.

Fifth, we did some projections with our proprietary Plunge Protection Team Indicator and came to the conclusion it would be generating a sell signal within a day or so of September 30th, 2008. That sell signal came October 1st.

Our subscribers were prepared, as they were given this information ahead of time, in our September 12th, 2008 Weekend Newsletter, with a stock market crash warning that mentioned the specific day it would start.

You can grab a sub******ion at ***, which will provide you with Daily and expanded Weekend Newsletters, and a Daily emailed Executive Summary of the Markets. For a Free 30 Day Trial, click on the button at the upper right of our home page.

"Jesus said to them, "I am the bread of life; he who comes to Me
shall not hunger, and he who believes in Me shall never thirst.
For I have come down from heaven,
For this is the will of My Father, that everyone who beholds
the Son and believes in Him, may have eternal life;
and I Myself will raise him up on the last day."


----------



## Dolmen (13 Oct 2008)

Más sobre el posible suelo: claro que el informe lleva fecha de 1 de septiembre
Otra cosa, parece que Selftrade seguirá siendo francés


http://www.financialhg.com/Donde esta el suelo del mercado.pdf


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (13 Oct 2008)

hoy voy a hablar de algo que no es un inversión anticorralito porque el dinero no sale de españa, es un apaño para aquellos que no se fian de los bancos y buscan la "garantía" del estado en estos momentos pero sin caer en los riesgos de invertir en deuda a largo plazo de un estado que no es de fiar, la opción más conocida es la de las letras del tesoro, pero si 1 año te parece una eternida hay otro producto, los repos de deuda, ¿qué es un repo?, pues una explicación sencilla es decir que es deuda pública en "alquiler", si no queremos comprar bonos a 5 años u obligaciones a 10 ó 15 años podemos "alquilarla", un banco ha comprado bonos del estado y lo que hace es alquilarnosla, nos la vende por un timpo definido con un pacto de recompra, los hay de muchos plazos, día, semana, quincena, mes, trimestre, el más interesante en estos momentos es el de mes, que está al 3%, la rentabilidad es más baja porque el banco se queda con una parte, es por así decirlo lo que nos cobra por el alquiler, ahora vamos a compararlo con las próximas emisiones de bonos del plan de rescate de ZP. 

vamos a hacer el cálculo con bonos a 5 años, que será probablemente la más abundante dada la temporalidad de la medidas, la rentabilidad ya sabemos que va a ser del 4,5%, pero dada la avalancha de demanda que se espera y que ya se vió en la última emisión de hace dos semanas, el precio estará probablemente en torno al 115%, el nominal del bono será de 60 euros pero entonces se venderán a unos 70 euros, esto hace caer la rentabilidad por debajo del 4,5%, el cupón será de unos 2,7 euros, que es el 4,5% de 60 euros, pero al cabo de 5 años nos devolverán no lo que hemos pagado por el bono sino el nominal, perderemos 10 euros, repartidos entre los 5 años, son 2 euros por año, entonces recibimos unos 0,7 euros limpios por año, es decir que invertimos 70 euros y recibimos 0,7 euros de rentabilidad, eso es un 1%, esa es la TIR (tasa interna de rentabilidad), la rentabilidad real de la inversión, este es el precio que van a pagar por la seguridad del estado, un auténtico timo, arriesgarse a comprar deuda a largo plazo y no solo no obtener una prima por ello sino que pagamos como bobos por correr riesgo, es ser puta y poner la cama, pero es un timo no del estado sino que se hace el comprador a sí mismo al acudir a la subasta y pagar lo que sea, será otra burbuja, acudirán como borregos a pagar lo que sea por los bonos del estado como antes hicieron con los pisos.

es obvio que la inversión en repos es muchísimo más intersante, pero aún hay más, ¿y si quieres salir antes vendiendolos en el mercado?, pues irás de culo, porque la avalancha inicial acabará pasando y futuras emisiones tendrán mejor rentabilidad, por dos razones, una la menor demanda y por lo tanto el menor precio en la subasta y además la consiguiente mejora de la rentabilidad de salida para poder colocarlos, así que los bonos viejos perderán valor y acabarán en rentabilidad negativa.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (13 Oct 2008)

bueno, hay quien me dirá que me he pasado y que no llegarán a tan alto precio, bueno que eche cuentas para 110% y 105%.


----------



## Deudor (14 Oct 2008)

Osea, que al final, después de hacerme un lío con futuros cruzados, y no se que historias, que no puedo comprender, nos recomiendas deuda del estado.
Lo único que no te gusta el precio que va a tener ahora.
¿Y si tenemos una etapa de 10 años de recesión con deflación?
¿No estarían unas obligaciones a 10 años al 4.7 % fenomenal?
Ahora está bajando el precio, no subiendo.
¿No sería mejor mercado primario?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (28 Ene 2009)

bueno el momento ha llegado, los planes de rescate nos han dado unos meses de tranquilidad para poder arañar algún depósito todavía bien remunerado, pero ahora la cosa vuelve a ponerse fea y no es el riesgo de quiebra de la banca lo preocupante porque no me cabe duda de que será rescatada, lo preocupante es que el riesgo de que zp llame a nuestros bolsillos para cambiarnos los euros por pesetas es más que apreciable, así que el día D ha llegado, ¡MARICA EL ÚLTIMO!.

aquí pongo algunas acciones que cotizan en euros y seguirán cotizando en euros después del corralito, todas son valores refugio y con buen dividendo, el cálculo es de hace meses, ahora será probablemente superior.

deutsche telekom 7,2%

enel 8%

renault 8,4%

RWE 5,5%

daimler 5,8%

france telecom 7%


----------



## PutinReloaded (28 Ene 2009)

No seáis Gilis, sed Gilitos 

Sed vuestro propio Banco Central. Sin IVA, sin IRPF, completamente anónimo y líquido:


----------



## Cimoc (28 Ene 2009)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> bueno el momento ha llegado, los planes de rescate nos han dado unos meses de tranquilidad para poder arañar algún depósito todavía bien remunerado, pero ahora la cosa vuelve a ponerse fea y no es el riesgo de quiebra de la banca lo preocupante porque no me cabe duda de que será rescatada, lo preocupante es que el riesgo de que zp llame a nuestros bolsillos para cambiarnos los euros por pesetas es más que apreciable, así que el día D ha llegado, ¡MARICA EL ÚLTIMO!.
> 
> aquí pongo algunas acciones que cotizan en euros y seguirán cotizando en euros después del corralito, todas son valores refugio y con buen dividendo, el cálculo es de hace meses, ahora será probablemente superior.
> 
> ...



Quieres decir que si yo compro deutsche telekom, por ejemplo, y despues entramos en la neopeseta, cuando venda me darán euros y no pesetas devaluadas?


----------



## visionincomoda (28 Ene 2009)

Exacto, si tu tienes acciones de una empresa que cotizan en Suiza o en Noruega o en USA, tus acciones cotizan en Francos Suizos, Koronas Noruegas o Dolares USA.

Cuando vendes las acciones y te las liquidan en tu cuenta en Euros, lo que hacen es calcular cuanto valen en euros los francos, Koronas o o Dolares que te tienen que abonas.

Si abandonasemos el Euro, eso es lo que pasaría, al vender Deutsche Telekom, te tendrían que calcular cuanto valen tus Euros en la nueva moneda que hubiese.

Las acciones tienen además dos ventajas adicionales:

1. Una cartera de valores se puede traspasar a nivel internacional. Puedes abrirte una cuenta en Alemania y pedir que te trasladen las acciones o bonos que tenías en España. Desde España mandarían los títulos que aquí tenías. Además no hay ningún problema fiscal, cuando tu las vendas en Alemania declaras la ganancia/pérdida patrimonial y punto.

2. En caso de un proceso inflacionario fuerte, los títulos de renta fija se quedan desfasados porque el interés que pagan es menor que la inflación (excepto a tipo variable) mientras que la empresa puede actualizar sus tarifas y aumentar su beneficio al mismo ritmo que la inflación, lo que haría que no bajase la cotización.

Un saludo,


Todo lo que necesitas saber para no perderte en tus finanzas personales


----------



## punzon (28 Ene 2009)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> y en caso de corralito por salida del euro el impreso en españa perdería su valor



gracias por las aportaciones pero eso del impreso en españa no tiene sentido.


----------



## hinka (28 Ene 2009)

Vamos que por lo que he leido hay varias opciones. Me podeis explicar, o nos podeis explicar. Como hacer cada una de ellas en plan borrego total.

Deuda publica nacional o extranjera: Como se contrata.

Acciones de empresas extranjeras: Yo tengo una cuenta de valores en el kutxa me vale esa. Siemplemente compro con esa cuenta y listo?

Fondos en el extranjero: eso como se contrata

Abrir una cuenta en el extranjero: Se puede hacer sin salir de españa? como se hace?

Pillar la pasta y para el colchon: esa creo q no necesita explicaion 

Alguna mas??
Pues eso si nos podeis hacer un guia burros (del tipo vas tal sitio y pides esto y despues haces esto y con esto les dices que hagan esto...) os lo agradeceria y supongo q alguna gente tb.


----------



## punzon (28 Ene 2009)

hinka dijo:


> Vamos que por lo que he leido hay varias opciones. Me podeis explicar, o nos podeis explicar. Como hacer cada una de ellas en plan borrego total.
> 
> Deuda publica nacional o extranjera: Como se contrata.
> 
> ...



hola novat@, hay hilos varios para que te leas. abrir una cuenta en el DB, bonos alemanes... busca primero.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (29 Ene 2009)

punzon dijo:


> gracias por las aportaciones pero eso del impreso en españa no tiene sentido.



yo aún guardo pesetas de la república, perdieron su valor en su momento, (no las guardé yo, son heredadas obviamente) pero las otras pesetas conservaron su valor, los euros impresos en españa perderían su valor de euro, basta con pensar un poco, si todos tuvieramos euros indistinguibles no habría manera de convertirlos en pesetas, podrían circular en parelelo a la nueva peseta, que podría quedar reducida a papel mojado, como todos los euros no van a cambiar a pesetas porque no creo que los alemanes aceptasen adoptar la peseta solo se pueden dejar sin valor a los impresos en españa, que se distinguen por la numeración.

es decir, en caso de renacimiento de la peseta todos los euros impresos en españa pasarían automáticamente a ser pesetas.


----------



## lonchafinismo (29 Ene 2009)

¿Pero qué % de billetes impresos en España están en España, y al revés cuanto % de no españoles en España? ¿Qué harían los no españoles con esos billetes en mismo Francia?

Son hipotesis, no voy a decir yo "imposible", pero suena muy complejo en principio.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (29 Ene 2009)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> ¿Pero qué % de billetes impresos en España están en España, y al revés cuanto % de no españoles en España? ¿Qué harían los no españoles con esos billetes en mismo Francia?
> 
> Son hipotesis, no voy a decir yo "imposible", pero suena muy complejo en principio.



no es nada complejo, matemáticas, clases de equivalencia, igual que la letra del NIF, los euros españoles serían fácilmente identificables por la numeración, de esto ya se ha hablado por aquí, en concreto sobre el tema de que los alemanes ya estaban mirando las numeraciones en la pescadería y no los aceptaban si eran españoles, y es que está claro en caso de renacimiento de la peseta quien tenga euros españoles en el bolsillo se jode, sea español o extrangero, y si eres español y tienes euros extrangeros estás salvado, si esto llega a pasar me veo a la gente con dispositivos sencillos para analizar la numeración igual que cuando entró el euro y la gente andaba con conversores y tarjetas con equivalencias, en el caso de las monedas es más facil, se distinguen a simple vista, y es que no será lo mismo que te den un billete en el que un euro son 1000 pesetas, que otro en el que un euro son 166,386 pesetas o menos si la devaluación se hace instantáneamente y no se espera a que el mercado de divisas lo hiciese, que lo haría y por eso digo un euro extrangero 1000 pesetas.


----------



## spam (29 Ene 2009)

PutinReloaded dijo:


>



Madre mía, ¿sobre cuánto dinero está sentado ese pringao? :::

Exclavizador, yo lo de que los billetes impresos en España no serían válidos no lo acabo de ver. Aquella noticia de que los alemanes rechazaban los billetes con la V me suena a leyenda urbana más que a otra cosa. Al fin y al cabo, los billetes de todos los países están más o menos repartidos por Europa. No creo que a sus propietarios de más allá de los Pirineos les hiciera gracia que de repente no fueran válidos. El caso del dinero republicano tras la guerra civil no me parece asimilable...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (29 Ene 2009)

spam dijo:


> Madre mía, ¿sobre cuánto dinero está sentado ese pringao? :::
> 
> Exclavizador, yo lo de que los billetes impresos en España no serían válidos no lo acabo de ver. Aquella noticia de que los alemanes rechazaban los billetes con la V me suena a leyenda urbana más que a otra cosa. Al fin y al cabo, los billetes de todos los países están más o menos repartidos por Europa. No creo que a sus propietarios de más allá de los Pirineos les hiciera gracia que de repente no fueran válidos. El caso del dinero republicano tras la guerra civil no me parece asimilable...



tampoco creo que a los extangeros que tienen deuda española les haga gracia que sus bonos pasen de un nominal de 60 euros a 10.000 ptas.


----------



## Cimoc (31 Ene 2009)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> bueno el momento ha llegado, los planes de rescate nos han dado unos meses de tranquilidad para poder arañar algún depósito todavía bien remunerado, pero ahora la cosa vuelve a ponerse fea y no es el riesgo de quiebra de la banca lo preocupante porque no me cabe duda de que será rescatada, lo preocupante es que el riesgo de que zp llame a nuestros bolsillos para cambiarnos los euros por pesetas es más que apreciable, así que el día D ha llegado, ¡MARICA EL ÚLTIMO!.
> 
> aquí pongo algunas acciones que cotizan en euros y seguirán cotizando en euros después del corralito, todas son valores refugio y con buen dividendo, el cálculo es de hace meses, ahora será probablemente superior.
> 
> ...



Esclavizador, uno que tenga ahorrado 50000 en el banco, lo saca todo y se queda con todos los billetitos que tengan la X y otras letritas buenas y al colchon, los de la V y algún otro de los PIGS al banco otra vez.
Compra con los 40000 del banco esas mismas acciones de tu post diversificando al maximo la inversión, y siempre pensando en el largo plazo.
¿Se salva en caso de corralito?
Gracis


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (31 Ene 2009)

Cimoc dijo:


> Esclavizador, uno que tenga ahorrado 50000 en el banco, lo saca todo y se queda con todos los billetitos que tengan la X y otras letritas buenas y al colchon, los de la V y algún otro de los PIGS al banco otra vez.
> Compra con los 40000 del banco esas mismas acciones de tu post diversificando al maximo la inversión, y siempre pensando en el largo plazo.
> ¿Se salva en caso de corralito?
> Gracis



sí, has cogido perfectamente la idea, de hecho lo de ir guardando los euros extrangeros que lleguen a tus manos es algo que ya todo el mundo debería estar haciendo.


----------



## goliardo (31 Ene 2009)

¿Y la opción de meter el dinero en un banco europeo sería viable?

¿Puedo ir por ejemplo a Francia y abrir una cuenta corriente o un depósito a plazo fijo y meter mis euros allí? ¿Podría ir transfiriendo después mis euros a ese banco desde España a medida que fuera ahorrando?

¿Y el abrir una cuenta en ING (española)? Teóricamente está respaldada por el Fondo de Garantía Holandés, no el español. ¿Si hubiera corralito podría extraer mi dinero en euros si me fuera a un cajero electrónico en Francia?

Esclavizador perdona, pero a mí los fondos se me indigestan. Y las acciones europeas ahora no las sigo y no puedo imaginar dónde está el suelo. Si esta recesión fuera como la del 29 nos quedan todavía 3 largos años de caídas. Por eso prefiero algún depósito tranquilo o incluso una cuenta corriente.

He buscado por todo el foro pero no encuentro respuestas a estas preguntas. Si está la respuesta a esto en otro hilo, por favor decídmelo.


----------



## fmc (31 Ene 2009)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> sí, has cogido perfectamente la idea, de hecho lo de ir guardando los euros extrangeros que lleguen a tus manos es algo que ya todo el mundo debería estar haciendo.



Hay alguna tabla o programa disponible para calcular de dónde viene.... porque si vamos a rechazar un billete español por tomar uno griego vamos dados...


----------



## Maestro Cantor (31 Ene 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Hay alguna tabla o programa disponible para calcular de dónde viene.... porque si vamos a rechazar un billete español por tomar uno griego vamos dados...



Creo que es esto lo que buscas...

Billetes de euro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Perdida (1 Feb 2009)

Y si guardo € alemanes me servirán aquí?


----------



## spam (1 Feb 2009)

Perdida dijo:


> Y si guardo € alemanes me servirán aquí?



Obviamente.


----------



## sOBRAO (1 Feb 2009)

Preguntas a los expertos:

Si abro en mi banco una cuenta en francos suizos, en caso de corralito por expulsión del euro, ¿qué ocurre con ese dinero (si el banco no quiebra)?, ¿me lo pasan a neopesetas?

Otra:

Si en mi banco contrato ETF's en oro, plata, petroleo, inversas de deuda pública americana a largo plazo, etc.. ¿Qué ocurre con estos productos en idéntica situación?

Idem con acciones de empresas alemanas, francesas, americanas, etc..


Se trata de tener la pasta distribuida en activos extranjeros enfrentarse a una devaluación de la neopeseta.


Ruego respuestas sensatas, no me planteo un escenario madmaxista (hiperinflación y guerras) pero si pienso que se avecina una inflación severa (los poderosos no van a permitir una deflación de sus activos), más que nada porque la inflación es la gasolina de este sistema económico (también puede reventar el sistema y darnos de hostias entre todos, pero por mis hijos prefiero pensar lo contrario... o emigrar)


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (1 Feb 2009)

sOBRAO dijo:


> Preguntas a los expertos:
> 
> Si abro en mi banco una cuenta en francos suizos, en caso de corralito por expulsión del euro, ¿qué ocurre con ese dinero (si el banco no quiebra)?, ¿me lo pasan a neopesetas?
> 
> ...



si abres una cuenta en españa sea enla moneda que sea está en peligro, más cuanto la gente se refugie en ellas, eso es lo que pasó en argentina.

los títulos son títulos y si están en el extrangero son intocables para zp, por cierto me ha gustado eso de etf's inversos de deuda pública americana, ¿quieres aprovechar la explosión de la deuda pública eh pillín?


----------



## eminentemente técnico (2 Feb 2009)

Maestro Cantor dijo:


> Creo que es esto lo que buscas...
> 
> Billetes de euro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Interesante; según esto y haciendo un repaso rápido de los billetes que tengo a mano el 80% de billetes de 5 y 50 que tengo son españoles,en cambio los billetes de 10 y 20, más de la mitad son extranjeros.

Echad un vistazo por curiosidad a quienes tengais efectivo a ver si os pasa lo mismo.


----------



## Perdida (2 Feb 2009)

eminentemente técnico dijo:


> Interesante; según esto y haciendo un repaso rápido de los billetes que tengo a mano el 80% de billetes de 5 y 50 que tengo son españoles,en cambio los billetes de 10 y 20, más de la mitad son extranjeros.
> 
> Echad un vistazo por curiosidad a quienes tengais efectivo a ver si os pasa lo mismo.



Yo estuve en el banco y pedí 2.000€ en pasta y fui mirandolos uno a uno y la inmensa mayoría son de la S, que es de Italia, y los otros de la V España, vamos que de guatemala a guatepeor, supongo que la mafia también está en ello...:


----------



## Buster (2 Feb 2009)

exclavizador: extranjero va con "j" no con "g".

¿Y lo de exclavizador es a propósito o piensas que es exclavo en vez de esclavo?

Lo de los alemanes rechazando billetes españoles es de película.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 Feb 2009)

Buster dijo:


> exclavizador: extranjero va con "j" no con "g".
> 
> ¿Y lo de exclavizador es a propósito o piensas que es exclavo en vez de esclavo?
> 
> Lo de los alemanes rechazando billetes españoles es de película.



y tampoco pongo mayuscula al principio de las frases, ni a los nombres propios y los acentos solo cuando tengo ganas.

hay palabras que me gusta escribirlas de otro modo distinto al impuesto, por ejemplo extrangero, también arbitragista, que es lo que yo soy, y por supuesto eXclavizador, también me gusta avandonar porque se me pegó del inglés, y alguna otra que no recuerdo, también me gusta utilizar la y más que la ll.


----------



## tonibar (2 Feb 2009)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> aquí pongo algunas acciones que cotizan en euros y seguirán cotizando en euros después del corralito, todas son valores refugio y con buen dividendo, el cálculo es de hace meses, ahora será probablemente superior.
> deutsche telekom 7,2%
> enel 8%
> renault 8,4%
> ...



Y como compramos acciones de empresas no-españolas sin que nos cosan a comisiones y tarifas especiales? a mi me interesa principalmente empresas alemanas, tal vez abriendo una cuenta en un banco aleman con operativa inet?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (3 Feb 2009)

tonibar dijo:


> Y como compramos acciones de empresas no-españolas sin que nos cosan a comisiones y tarifas especiales? a mi me interesa principalmente empresas alemanas, tal vez abriendo una cuenta en un banco aleman con operativa inet?



no, las puedes comprar desde aquí, no te preocupes por las comisiones ni te molestes en buscar para ahorrarte algún euro, no las vas a estar comprando y vnediendo, ten en cuenta que comprando acciones puede ser peor el remedio que la enfermedad, se trata de una inversión a largo plazo, esperar tiempos mejores con el dinero a salvo obteniendo un buen dividendo mientras tanto, no pongo ningún intermediario para que no me digan que hago publicidad, pero por aquí se habla de muchos bancos online, cualquiera de ellos te sirve.


----------



## spheratu (3 Feb 2009)

Y que me decís de invertir en energías renovables USA? Ya sabeis que Obama está muy obsesionado con el tema,aunque invertir en bolsa USA acojona un poco hoy por hoy,la verdad...


----------



## Furby (3 Feb 2009)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> deutsche telekom 7,2%
> 
> enel 8%
> 
> ...



Me resulta curioso que Enel no salga en el Dow Jones STOXX® Select Dividend 30, teóricamente con un dividendo tan bueno debería salir, ¿alguna explicación? (Es por pura curiosidad de aprender, tu lista me parece muy buena).

Saludos exclavizador

Edito:

Más curioso me resulta que tampoco salga en el Dow Jones *EURO* STOXX® Select Dividend 30 ?????


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (4 Feb 2009)

Furby dijo:


> Me resulta curioso que Enel no salga en el Dow Jones STOXX® Select Dividend 30, teóricamente con un dividendo tan bueno debería salir, ¿alguna explicación? (Es por pura curiosidad de aprender, tu lista me parece muy buena).
> 
> Saludos exclavizador
> 
> ...



quizá sea no tener suficiente free float ya que es semipública porque capitalización le sobra y rentabilidad por dividendo también.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (4 Feb 2009)

ahí van otras 4:

BASF 5%

Eni 6%

Saint Gobain 5,2%

Sanofi-aventis 4,8%

como se puede comprobar todas tienen actividades químicas y farmacéuticas, nada puede haber más refugio.


----------



## Deudor (4 Feb 2009)

A las siderúrgicas todavía les queda mucho recorrido pabajo. Quizás alguna energética que no tenga deuda. ¿Gas natural? Sencillo y de casa.
Enel, Endesa, EON mucha deuda. A mi me molaba EON, pero pfffff.

PD: GAS si no quiebra por su compra de UNF....


----------



## Dotierr (5 Feb 2009)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> ahí van otras 4:
> 
> BASF 5%
> 
> ...



Hola,

cuales son realmente los sectores "refugio" para esta crisis? entiendo que serían enérgeticas, distribución, alimenticias, farmacéuticas y telecomunicaciones?? todas las que has ido mencionado en este hilo abierto pertenecen a todos estos sectores?

un saludo


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (5 Feb 2009)

Dotierr dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> cuales son realmente los sectores "refugio" para esta crisis? entiendo que serían enérgeticas, distribución, alimenticias, farmacéuticas y telecomunicaciones?? todas las que has ido mencionado en este hilo abierto pertenecen a todos estos sectores?
> 
> un saludo



esos mismos más las utilities.

sí, excepto daimler y renault, y en cuanto a distribución está carrefour pero no lo he puesto porque la rentabilidad por dividendo anda por el 3,5% y ya me parece un poco poco.


----------



## tonibar (8 Feb 2009)

Vamos a ver si me entero de los costes de la compra de acciones de empresas europeas no españolas, pongamos como ejemplo la compra de 20.000 euros en la empresa alemana E-ON con la web de "la Caixa";

Operadores por Internet de más de 15.000 euros
Mercado secundario de valores Corretajes
Grupo 1 % Mínimo (€) % Mínimo (€)
- 16.00 (fijo) 0.20%

"Estas tarifas no incluyen tasas, impuestos locales o cánones de mercados"

donde puedo consultar esas tasas e impuestos locales ?


----------



## Furby (8 Feb 2009)

tonibar dijo:


> Vamos a ver si me entero de los costes de la compra de acciones de empresas europeas no españolas, pongamos como ejemplo la compra de 20.000 euros en la empresa alemana E-ON con la web de "la Caixa";
> 
> Operadores por Internet de más de 15.000 euros
> Mercado secundario de valores Corretajes
> ...



Yo no usaría La Caixa para invertir en bolsa, los bancos y cajas suelen tener en general comisiones bastante elevadas.

Para ver los cánones de mercados, en la web de Renta 4 (www.r4.com) en la pestaña comisiones creo que salían (en Mercados Internacionales).

Saludos


----------



## Maestro Cantor (8 Feb 2009)

Furby dijo:


> Yo no usaría La Caixa para invertir en bolsa, los bancos y cajas suelen tener en general comisiones bastante elevadas.




¿Se puede hacer por ING?. A lo mejor tampoco hay comisiones para estas operaciones en el banco naranja...


----------



## tiogilito888 (8 Feb 2009)

PREGUNTAS AL FORO:

¿Por qué todas las gestoras de fondos quieren venderte su mierda?.
¿Por qué no ocurre como con el oro y la plata?...que practicamente se venden solos. 
¿Por qué aunque muchas cecas que emiten monedas de oro y plata, aunque van a sus récords históricos de producción, no cubren su demanda?.
¿Por qué la prensa no informa lo suficiente que el oro ha subido un 21% y la plata un 26% en euros en el último mes?.
¿Por qué no se habla que con el oro y la plata no pagas comisiones, ni custodia, ni IRPF, ni hay corralito, ni devaluaciones ni depreciaciones de la divisa, y que si hay hiperinflación no sólo no le afecta...sino además puedes ser más rico?.
¿Quién está comprando actualmente oro en el mundo en la actualidad?.
¿Por qué en España no se puede comprar una sola moneda de oro en un banco?.

HAY QUE TENERLO MUY CLARO: LO QUE VAYA EN CONTRA DE LA BANCA, SUELE IR A TU FAVOR.

DENTRO DE UN TIEMPO, CUANDO TUS AHORROS EN BILLETES DE PAPEL NO VALGAN NADA, NO CULPES AL GOBIERNO, NI A LA BANCA, NI AL SISTEMA...TU SERAS EL ÚNICO REPONSABLE POR DEPOSITAR EL ESFUERZO DE UNA VIDA EN UNOS TROCITOS DE PAPEL.


----------



## Furby (8 Feb 2009)

Maestro Cantor dijo:


> ¿Se puede hacer por ING?. A lo mejor tampoco hay comisiones para estas operaciones en el banco naranja...



Sí, el broker naranja es una buena opción si se quiere ir a largo, puesto que no hay comisión de custodia ni de cobro de dividendos. Además, si tienes domiciliada la nómina (cuenta nómina) la comisión de compra-venta es algo menor de la normal. 

Saludos


----------



## Deudor (8 Feb 2009)

Inversiones anticorralito:
Energéticas poco apalancadas, EON, Enel, GAS Natural... andan con deuda hasta arriba. La pagarán.


----------



## tonibar (8 Feb 2009)

Furby dijo:


> Sí, el broker naranja es una buena opción si se quiere ir a largo, puesto que no hay comisión de custodia ni de cobro de dividendos. Además, si tienes domiciliada la nómina (cuenta nómina) la comisión de compra-venta es algo menor de la normal.
> 
> Saludos



En su web no pone nada sobre las comisiones en Broker Naranja, tocara llamar. Si alguien las conoce y quiere ganarse un "Thanks" que las escriba aquí.


----------



## Obi (8 Feb 2009)

Para invertir en bolsa internacional está muy bien Bankinter. Te cobran comisiones, pero muy bajas. Su página de Internet funciona de maravilla (compras y vendes todo al segundo). Yo he trabajado con ellos durante años y nunca he tenido ninguna queja. En su página hay un "comparador" en el que se pueden ver las comisiones que cobran todos los bancos. Ojo, porque algunos bancos te cobran comisiones de mantenimiento enormes tratándose de bolsa internacional. No solo hay que mirar lo que cuesta comprar o vender, sino también lo que te cobran por el mantenimiento.

Ahora bien, tal y como se está poniendo todo ¿conviene invertir en bolsa? Hay que andar con mucho cuidado. Ya no te puedes fíar ni de las mayores empresas. Si no, que se lo digan a los accionistas de Fortis, Citigroup, Enron.. 

Está claro que el oro se ha convertido en un valor refugio. Pero, ¿eso se seguirá manteniendo? ¿Ha llegado demasiado alto; por lo que solo le queda bajar? ¿Volverá a ser considerado como la única moneda "real", por lo que seguirá subiendo? Hay que ser muy listo para adivinar estas cosas. Lo que es seguro es que no se puede tener los ahorros en billetes. El papel moneda siempre acaba devorado por la inflación. Como dicen algunos foreros: "el papel siempre tiende a su valor real: 0".


----------



## lonchafinismo (8 Feb 2009)

En oficinadirecta.com del Banco Pastor no cobran comisiones de compra-venta en la bolsa española.

Sobre el oro y plata, no entiendo, o algo si, el afan de intentar persuadir a la demás gente de ser la mejor opción. Una cosa es compartir opiniones, razonamientos, incluso creencias, pero foreros que solo hablan de la plata o del oro como su dogma, me suena cada vez más a los pisos.

En el foro de la plta ya planteé todas mis dudas, y al igual dije que tengo algo en plata, pero sin saber de si es bueno, muy bueno o malo, el interés de algunos foreros es manipulador. No hablo de alguien concreto, pero algunos de los que escriben por aquí van ofreciendo por privado vender sus metales, y eso ya dice mucho... Y el gráfico histórico de la plata dice mucho más.

Yo si estoy convencida que Iberdrola en un plazo corto o medio será una inversión segura no daría la traca cada dia para que la gente comprara Iberdrola, esperaria pacienta, compraria cada vez que tuviera liquidez, y no por ser egoista, es de sentido común. Otra cosa es que crea que puede subir o esté casi segura, entonces lo escribiría, pero no dando tanto la tabarra, que aqui se ve ya las intenciones muy rapidos de algunos.






Rarecoins_2037_698289 - imagen / foto - Otros - plata - Hiboox



lonchafinismo dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Para tener un poco de diversidad he comprado (EUR 257.00) 20er Tubes 1,5 Euro Philharmoniker 2009 . Hice el pedido hace unas semanas, pero no estaba segura y no pagué. Me han recordado esta semana la compra y al final me he decidido; además ya estaban más caras en la web.
> 
> ...





http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1424873-post343.html


----------



## musul (8 Feb 2009)

tonibar dijo:


> En su web no pone nada sobre las comisiones en Broker Naranja, tocara llamar. Si alguien las conoce y quiere ganarse un "Thanks" que las escriba aquí.



ing cobra 5e por cada compra/venta que realices,en el caso del dow o euroestok creo que eran 15e. a esto hay que añadirle la comision del broker que es de un 0'25 96.
de todas formas mira bien en la web,cuesta encontrarlo pero esta.


----------



## Furby (8 Feb 2009)

musul dijo:


> ing cobra 5e por cada compra/venta que realices,en el caso del dow o euroestok creo que eran 15e. a esto hay que añadirle la comision del broker que es de un 0'25 96.
> de todas formas mira bien en la web,cuesta encontrarlo pero esta.



Las comisiones del broker naranja están aquí:

http://www.ingdirect.es/docs/LT_COM_NO_08-07.pdf

Lo que pasa es que eso son las comisiones sin nómina domiciliada, con nómina domiciliada las comisiones de compra-venta eran menores en algunos casos (del tipo donde antes era 0,25% ahora 0,20% y donde antes habia un "5€ +" delante ahora no está).

A ver si lo encuentro y lo pongo aquí.

Saludos


----------



## Perdida (8 Feb 2009)

A ver si me entero. Si compro acciones del eurostoxx50 por internet me van a cobrar igualmente ocmisiones? porque si le tengo que pagar al banco y además 0,25 % al broker esto sale por una pasta y si luego bajan ni os quiero contar. Veo que el Pastor no cobra por la bolsa en españa, pero y en europa? hay alguna forma de poder comprar sin dejarse una pasta?


----------



## Furby (8 Feb 2009)

Perdida dijo:


> A ver si me entero. Si compro acciones del eurostoxx50 por internet me van a cobrar igualmente ocmisiones? porque si le tengo que pagar al banco y además 0,25 % al broker esto sale por una pasta y si luego bajan ni os quiero contar. Veo que el Pastor no cobra por la bolsa en españa, pero y en europa? hay alguna forma de poder comprar sin dejarse una pasta?



Intentemos echar luz al asunto:

1. Las comisiones las pagas al broker o al banco (cuando hace de broker), no a los dos a la vez.

2. La comisión de compra-venta varía en función del broker (o banco). La de custodia también. Hay que buscar la mejor entidad en función del tipo de inversión que se quiera realizar (no es lo mismo estar comprando y vendiendo cada día que comprar e ir a largo, por ejemplo).

3. Todo esto depende de la cantidad que quieras invertir en bolsa. Si la cantidad es pequeña, las comisiones se van a comer una parte importante de tus ganancias y no es rentable. Entonces un fondo de inversión puede ser una opción mejor.

4. "Dejarse una pasta" es algo relativo. Indicanos tu caso y podremos concretar.

Saludos


----------



## Perdida (8 Feb 2009)

Pués no se Furby, tal y como está el patio del temido corralito y viendo lo "experta que es una" estoy pensando en invertir en eurostoxx unos 2500€ mas o menos. No es para vender enseguida, prefiero esperar y ver lo que pasa. Supongo que la bolsa a largo plazo, un año o año y medio tiene que ir a mejor, no para sacar mucho, pero si para poder asegurar lo invertido y alguna subidita.


----------



## musul (8 Feb 2009)

Furby dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que eso son las comisiones sin nómina domiciliada, con nómina domiciliada las comisiones de compra-venta eran menores en algunos casos (del tipo donde antes era 0,25% ahora 0,20% y donde antes habia un "5€ +" delante ahora no está).
> 
> 
> Saludos



interesante.

de todas formas habria que sumarle la comision de el mercado,no?
sabes cuanto seria en el caso del eurostoxx?

gracias


----------



## Buster (8 Feb 2009)

Perdida dijo:


> tal y como está el patio del temido corralito



El miedo al corralito lo tendrán unos cuantos de éste y otros foros, porque lo que es a pie de calle no hay tal miedo.


----------



## tiogilito888 (8 Feb 2009)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> En oficinadirecta.com del Banco Pastor no cobran comisiones de compra-venta en la bolsa española.
> 
> Sobre el oro y plata, no entiendo, o algo si, el afan de intentar persuadir a la demás gente de ser la mejor opción. Una cosa es compartir opiniones, razonamientos, incluso creencias, pero foreros que solo hablan de la plata o del oro como su dogma, me suena cada vez más a los pisos.
> 
> ...



Realidades:

1.- Tienes toda la razón no sabes si la plata es buena o mala: en realidad, hablemos en plata. NO TIENES NI PUÑETERA IDEA, para que vamos a argumentar mucho más.

2.- Que los foreros ofrezcan en privado la venta de metales, no dice tanto como tú crees: es un foro libre de intercambio de opiniones e información, y si la gente lo considera conveniente: de mercancias. Pero el libre mercado es positivo para todos...incluso para las personas intransigentes como tú...en este caso, pues AJO Y AGUA.

3.- Que uno exponga las ideas que opina no significa que sea un talibán ideológico que hace de sus puntos de vista un dogma de fe. Creo que la incultura finaciera es supina en este país, y hacer que las personas conserven àrte de su riqueza en bienes con valor intrínseco y que diversifiquen su patrimonio es algo muy indicado.

4.- Creo que tú eres una mujer del Este de Europa. Supongo que de la órbita socialista de la URSS. Pues has de saber que los españoles tenemos un infausto recuerdo de este país, ya que durante la Guerra Civil (1936-39) la ayuda de la URSS consistió en vender al Gobierno Constitucional el armamento obsoleto que tenían -mucho de él procedente todavía de la 1ª Guerra Mundial-...por supuesto que no aceptaron reconocimientos de deuda pública del Estado...sino que se llevaron a cambio nuestro oro.

Y no creas que tengo animadversión por ello. SI alguien pone en un enlace, con chicas del Este, supongo que me alegro por las mujeres que abandonan aquellos parajes llenos de hombres que no les brindan calidad de vida, las maltratan, vagos, fracasados, perdedores y borrachos. Algo habrá de cierto en ello, ¿o no?.

Pero yo, en mi buena fe, considero que la persona que pone este enlace tiene buena fe y lo realiza como gesto altruista, no como apología de que interesan más las rusas que las españolas.

5.- Y ahora SIN ACRITUD, te explico el gráfico, para que aprendas a interpretarlo. Que queda muy bonito ponerlo para ir de experta sin que se tenga ni puta idea.

La linea azul nos dibuja el precio de la plata en dólares constantes USA (y que conste que es de 1998, desde entonces se deben haber creado más de un 50% de dólares en la M3, ya que desde la explosión de los "bailouts" se va en crecimiento exponencial), y como se puede apreciar:

1.- La plata lleva 5 siglos bajando de precio en términos reales.
2.- En 1992, se tocó fondo y desde entonces ha seguido una paulatina senda alcista (que no es tal, ya que en realidad lo que se ha desplomado es el valor de adquisición del dólar USA).
3.- Del precio de 1998 (6,24 $ USA) ya hemos llegado en la actualidad en 2008 a casi 21 $: se tocó suelo y un suelo muy firme, como el que se ha llegado a finales de 2008 en torno a 9 $ la onza. Duró muy pocos dias para retomar la senda alcista.
4.- En 1980, con la maniobra de los hermanos Hunt y la alta inflación, la plata llegó a 54 $/oz. USA intradía. O lo que es lo mismo 4,5 veces más que ahora (mientras que el dólar USA) ha perdido más de un 70% de su capacidad de adquisición en ese período.
5.- En los años 90, el Sr. Buffet, compró una quinta parte de la producción de plata anual mundial procedente de minas y su idea era hacer un "cornet market", con una riqueza real con valor intrínseco...hasta que recibió la visita de los representes del Estado...y le hicieron desistir de opinión. Estaba muy claro...no se había configurado un sistema financiero fraudulento durante tanto años para que viniera el listo de turno y lo petara...
Así que a Buffet le advirtieron de que no comprara más plata...hasta que al final vendió la que tenía.

USA lleva años tirando de las reservas de plata para mantener bajo su precio...hasta que se agoten todas las reservas.

Vender la plata a USA le sale muy barato, ya que en realidad donde ganan dinero es en la venta de papelitos verdes: los dólares.

Ahora vamos con la línea amarilla; es la que marca el ratio oro/plata:

1.-Durante la mayor parte de la historia de la humanidad, ha sido entre 15 y 20. En momentos históricos puntuales, llego a estar en 1/10. Y tras los cambios de los sistemas bimetálicos a monometálicos...comenzaron a haber ratios más elevadas.

2.- Entre los años 70 y 80 hubo muchísima incertidumbre financiera, y la ratio tuvo enormes oscilaciones, llegando a estar 1 a 17 en la época más valor de la plata (no sale en el gráfico). Actualmente orbita entre 1/70 y 1/75.

3.- Si al gráfico le añadimos lo acaecido en los diez años posteriores, se desprende que, la plata tocó suelo y toma una linea ascendente, y que el ratio oro/plata tocó techo, y tiene una linea descendente.

Evidentemente, podría estar hablando durante horas de la gráfica, pero no es cuestión de aburrir a los lectores.

Pero como resumen se puede decir que muchísimos indicadores económicos y opiniones de analistas de inversión auguran a la plata un excelente recorrido.

Y no es cuestión de hacer apología de ello: que cada cual diversifique e invierta donde le salga de las gónadas.

Esta es la información que los intermediarios financieros españoles, la mayoría de ellos unos paletos que están pillados en los mismos valores que ellos vendían, JAMÁS os brindarán.

Que la plata haya subido este mes en euros un 26% no implica que haya burbuja, ya que sigue estando barata: significa que cada vez más gente cree menos en el papel. Ya que se venden ABSOLUTAMENTE TODAS las monedas de plata que se fabrican...en algunas hay estrictas listas de espera.


----------



## Furby (8 Feb 2009)

Perdida dijo:


> Pués no se Furby, tal y como está el patio del temido corralito y viendo lo "experta que es una" estoy pensando en invertir en eurostoxx unos 2500€ mas o menos. No es para vender enseguida, prefiero esperar y ver lo que pasa. Supongo que la bolsa a largo plazo, un año o año y medio tiene que ir a mejor, no para sacar mucho, pero si para poder asegurar lo invertido y alguna subidita.



Un año o año y medio no se considera generalmente "largo plazo".

Piensa si te merece la pena complicarte tanto la vida para 2500 €, sin acritud, es el dinero que cuesta un viaje o una moto pequeña.

Para esas cantidades, probablemente lo mejor para ti sea un fondo de inversión que renta variable de la zona euro y gran capitalización, si es que sigues pensando invertir en bolsa.

Saludos


----------



## Furby (8 Feb 2009)

Buster dijo:


> El miedo al corralito lo tendrán unos cuantos de éste y otros foros, porque lo que es a pie de calle no hay tal miedo.



Vaya por delante que no yo pienso en un corralito. Pero desde luego anda que me iba a fiar yo de la opinión de la calle en este país.

Los mismos que decían que los pisos no iban a bajar nunca y que esta burbuja no existía...


----------



## Furby (8 Feb 2009)

musul dijo:


> interesante.
> 
> de todas formas habria que sumarle la comision de el mercado,no?
> sabes cuanto seria en el caso del eurostoxx?
> ...



Pues ahora me has pillado. Pero si comparas las comisiones en la web de Renta 4 (www.r4.com) para mercado nacional e internacional, en el primer caso especifica la comisión de intermediación y luego los cánones de bolsa, mientras que en mercados internacionales sólo habla de una comisión única (que, de hecho, es más alta).

Yo, tal como está puesto en R4, entiendo que pagas esa comisión y ya está.

Saludos


----------



## japiluser (8 Feb 2009)

*y seria bueno....?*

cambiar euros por francos suizos? 
y por dólares ?


----------



## tonibar (8 Feb 2009)

Si el tema del corralito no esta en la calle ya me dirás por que tanta gente compra oro y plata. A mi lo que me preocupa es regresar a la peseta y que nos la devalúen un 40-50% dejando mis ahorros en un chiste por eso este hilo me interesa tanto.


----------



## tiogilito888 (8 Feb 2009)

tonibar dijo:


> Si el tema del corralito no esta en la calle ya me dirás por que tanta gente compra oro y plata. A mi lo que me preocupa es regresar a la peseta y que nos la devalúen un 40-50% dejando mis ahorros en un chiste por eso este hilo me interesa tanto.



Regresar a la peseta no será ningún problema...para todo aquel que tenga su dinero real, o sea, en pesetas de oro y plata.

De 1869 a 1934 se hizo dinero real (incluso en tiempos de la 2ª República, se emitieron piezas de 1 peseta de plata), y también de 1966 a 1970 piezas de 100 pesetas de plata.

Quien tenga estas piezas no lo pasará tan mal...es dinero real, siempre ha valido, y siempre valdrá. Y si hay una hiperinflación...todavía valdrán más.


----------



## Lino (8 Feb 2009)

tonibar dijo:


> Si el tema del corralito no esta en la calle ya me dirás por que tanta gente compra oro y plata. A mi lo que me preocupa es regresar a la peseta y que nos la devalúen un 40-50% dejando mis ahorros en un chiste por eso este hilo me interesa tanto.



¿Tanta gente que compra oro y plata?

Tu deliras....



tiogilito888 dijo:


> Regresar a la peseta no será ningún problema...para todo aquel que tenga su dinero real, o sea, en pesetas de oro y plata.



Huertos, pisos, oro y diamantes. 

La plata para los pobres.


----------



## tiogilito888 (8 Feb 2009)

Lino dijo:


> ¿Tanta gente que compra oro y plata?
> 
> Tu deliras....
> 
> ...



En efecto, muchísima gente compra oro y plata. Tan solo has de ir por Europa, USA o India. Otra cosa es que en España la gente meta la pasta en la Caja de Ahorros...cuando pierda gran parte de su valor, se dará cuenta de que en realidad sólo tenía papel.

Y respecto a que la plata sea de pobres: supongo que ignoras los intereses de la Banca Rothschild y de Bill Gates, por ejemplo, en empresas argentíferas, ¿no?. 

Bueno, eso refuerza mi tesis, éste es un sector con gran potencial de crecimiento, en el que hay muchos negacionistas que no tienen ni puta idea. Fantástico...el futuro nos deparará grandes alegrías a los metalíferos.


----------



## Lino (8 Feb 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> En efecto, muchísima gente compra oro y plata. Tan solo has de ir por Europa, USA o India. Otra cosa es que en España la gente meta la pasta en la Caja de Ahorros...cuando pierda gran parte de su valor, se dará cuenta de que en realidad sólo tenía papel.
> 
> Y respecto a que la plata sea de pobres: supongo que ignoras los intereses de la Banca Rothschild y de Bill Gates, por ejemplo, en empresas argentíferas, ¿no?.
> 
> Bueno, eso refuerza mi tesis, éste es un sector con gran potencial de crecimiento, en el que hay muchos negacionistas que no tienen ni puta idea. Fantástico...el futuro nos deparará grandes alegrías a los metalíferos.



No hay que esperar al futuro. De la lectura del foro deduzco que el presente ya os está deparando grandes alegrías a los metalíferos


----------



## tiogilito888 (8 Feb 2009)

Lino dijo:


> No hay que esperar al futuro. De la lectura del foro deduzco que el presente ya os está deparando grandes alegrías a los metalíferos




En efecto el oro ha subido un 21 % y la plata un 26 % en euros durante el último mes...y eso es sólo el principio.

Pero lo mejor no es eso, sino es tener activos tangibles que no dependen de ningún estado, no son dinero-deuda, no se pueden crear a voluntad de políticos y banca (como el dinero fiat)...y lo mejor de todo: ES DINERO HONESTO, extraído de la tierra, con mucho esfuerzo, energía y capital invertidos. La gente se juega la vida en su extracción.

Con el dinero de papel se os están riendo en la cara...y vosotros lo consentís. Trabajar todo un mes, para que te paguen con unos papelitos, cuyo valor intrínseco es cero....qué triste. Y mientras los estados crean dinero a discreción para ayudar a la banca, jajajajajajaja...cuánto más dinero crean, los que teneis papel sois más pobres, y los que tenemos metal, más ricos.

¿Tan dificil es comprender esto?...¿Tanto os han idiotizado?...


----------



## Lino (8 Feb 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> En efecto el oro ha subido un 21 % y la plata un 26 % en euros durante el último mes...y eso es sólo el principio.
> 
> Pero lo mejor no es eso, sino es tener activos tangibles que no dependen de ningún estado, no son dinero-deuda, no se pueden crear a voluntad de políticos y banca (como el dinero fiat)...y lo mejor de todo: ES DINERO HONESTO, extraído de la tierra, con mucho esfuerzo, energía y capital invertidos. La gente se juega la vida en su extracción.
> 
> ...




La gente se juega la vida yendo a trabajar, en la carretera, en el andamio, en las empresas contaminadoras, volando... pero eso no le da valor a lo que obtiene esa gente.

A mi no me pagan con papelitos. A mi marido le pagan con una sugerente y bien trazada línea negrita en la cartilla, formada por hermosos numeritos. 

Y el caso es que yo no uso dinero papel. Me sobra con que el saldo de la Visa Oro no se me agote, porque gasto menos al mes, de lo que pone en esa hermosa línea negra de numeritos que se renuevan mes a mes.

Y si algún día el sistema monetario se va a la porra, no hay problema, empezarán a pagar a los empleados con las nuevas moneditas de plata o de oro. Y al final del mes mi marido tendrá un buen puñado, fruto de su trabajo para cambiarlas por víveres.

Y mi Visa Oro liquidara en onzas de plata o de oro en vez de euros ¡Qué más da!


----------



## tiogilito888 (8 Feb 2009)

Lino dijo:


> La gente se juega la vida yendo a trabajar, en la carretera, en el andamio, en las empresas contaminadoras, volando... pero eso no le da valor a lo que obtiene esa gente.
> 
> A mi no me pagan con papelitos. A mi marido le pagan con una sugerente y bien trazada línea negrita en la cartilla, formada por hermosos numeritos.
> 
> ...



En la Alemania de 1870 a 1914, fue probablemente la época de la historia en que más se valoró la enseñanza y a los profesores. Fruto de ello, Alemania se convirtió en una potencia del conocimiento de la ciencia, con numerosos premios Nobel en las ramas de la física, la química, la medicina,...y como consecuencia de ese nivel surgieron empresas de altísimo nivel en las ramas de la química industrial, la mecánica, la automoción, el armamento, la siderurgia, etc...

Alemania tuvo en unas décadas un crecimiento brutal, y se convirtió en la potencia económica europea por excelencia, poniendo en serios apuros a la potencia financiera de la época: Gran Bretaña.

Si en esa época de apogeo de la industria y la ciencia alemana, les hubieran dicho que iban a pasar tanta hambre en la posguerra, en la época de la República de Weimar, los alemanes nunca lo hubieran creído.

Quemar montañas de papel para calentarse de un dinero que no valía nada...

Y eso extrapolado al caso de Lino. Imaginaos a una paleta vehemente y carpetovetónica, que se jacta de vivir realizando pagos con Visa Oro que se sufraga su sufrido marido...pues que Dios les coja confesados.

Si cree que cuando el dinero de papel no valga nada le van a pagar con monedas de oro, jajajajajajajajaja, sí mira, el del bancario de la Caja de Ahorros donde tienes la libretita va a ir a Perú a extraerlo y refinarlo para que tú te lo gastes con la tarjetita, jajajajaja...

Si las clases medias ahorradoras en Weimar fueron literalmente arruinadas, pese a tener una formación intelectual y financiera harto superior a la de Lino, ¿qué pasara con todos los que están a su nivel?...Supongo que el futuro no es muy halagüeño.


----------



## Lino (8 Feb 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> ...
> 
> Quemar montañas de papel para calentarse de un dinero que no valía nada...
> 
> ...




Pues esta paleta vehemente, aquí donde me tiene de cuerpo presente vivito y coleando, de momento mañana accede a TODO, absolutamente a TODO, con mi Visa Oro.

Soñar con que su plata le va a sacar de algún apuro futuro, no es más que un purito sueño. 

Además, tampoco le veo problema si se da el entorno tan absurdo que usted nos pregona: Si en algún momento veo que se va cumpliendo alguna de sus prediciones, mando al Bautista con mi tarjeta y que me traiga cuarenta o cincuenta kilos. Tampoco es cuestión de cerrarse en banda. 

Pero me temo que de momento confunde usted la realidad con sus deseos.


----------



## Germain (8 Feb 2009)

Joder Tiogilito, que es una Visa oro, osea, ORO osea ¿s'entera? Y su marido es un hombre mágico que hace feliz a la gente, viven en el país feliz, en la casa de gominolas de la calle de la piruleta.


----------



## Buster (9 Feb 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Si cree que cuando el dinero de papel no valga nada



Las posibilidades de que eso suceda son remotas aunque posibles.

Pero también es posible que el colisionador de hadrones cree un agujero negro y mande todo a tomar por culo, ¿así que por qué preocuparse de que el papel no valga nada o que vayamos a morir todos engullidos por un agujero negro?


----------



## Obi (9 Feb 2009)

Lino dijo:


> Pues esta paleta vehemente, aquí donde me tiene de cuerpo presente vivito y coleando, de momento mañana accede a TODO, absolutamente a TODO, con mi Visa Oro.
> 
> Soñar con que su plata le va a sacar de algún apuro futuro, no es más que un purito sueño.
> 
> ...



¿Por qué no le preguntas a algún argentino lo que ha pasado en su país? Igual así te enteras de que de la noche a la mañana todos los ciudadanos se quedaron sin sus ahorros porque el Estado se los robó mediante el "corralito". Las VISAS ORO no sirvieron para nada. Habla con algún argentino si no te lo crees. Y no te olvides de que Argentina, "teóricamente", no es un país tercermundista.


----------



## Buster (9 Feb 2009)

Obi dijo:


> ¿Por qué no le preguntas a algún argentino lo que ha pasado en su país? Igual así te enteras de que de la noche a la mañana todos los ciudadanos se quedaron sin sus ahorros porque el Estado se los robó mediante el "corralito". Las VISAS ORO no sirvieron para nada. Habla con algún argentino si no te lo crees. Y no te olvides de que Argentina "teóricamente" no es un país tercermundista.



Yo creo que la situación que vivió Argentina y la situación de España son diferentes. España comparte, en mayor o menor medida, la misma situación que el resto de países del mundo. Los gobiernos están trabajando de forma conjunta para salir de la situación y se están activando mecanismos que dudo mucho que en Argentina se hicieran.

No voy a decir que se confunde el tocino con la velocidad pero no son situaciones comparables.


----------



## Germain (9 Feb 2009)

Me encanta este vidrio...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aeb247Vc1eY&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aeb247Vc1eY&hl=es&fs=1" ****="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

La magnitud de la escala es acojonante.


----------



## lonchafinismo (9 Feb 2009)

Sigo diciendo lo mismo, al igual que me molestaba el paco_cajas que va reclutando personas para dejar el dinero en su entidad, ya me molesta estos intereses sobre la plata.

Y no porque la plata o el oro piense que es una mala inversión, o seguridad, pero esto de decir que "siempre valdrá" es ciencia-ficción. Nadie puede asegurar eso, y aunque los argumentos son buenos bastaría que requisaran la plata y/o oro, o prohibieran su uso entre particulares para que esta valiera poco o nada.

¿Que esto es imposible? Yo no lo sé, pero vivimos en una crisis económica internacional sin precedentes, y estar seguro de lo que va a pasar es infravalorar la situación. Yo no sé lo que va a pasar, pero no me fio de un politico, no me fio de un banquero, y no me fio de alguien que su objetivo es estar todo el dia dando su conocimientos sobre "corred malditos, que si no comprais plata os vais a quedar succionados". En mi pais la mayoria somos pobres hace decadas, asi que se puede vivir casi sin dinero, y quien tenia plata (en vez de billetes que se devaluaron) de poco le valió. ya que se la gastó en primeras necesidades. Eso sí, le duró algo más, pero se convirtió en pobre isofacto. Y eso de que ganaron, no sé, la diferencia entre compra y venta allí es brutal, de usura. Y más ganaron los que tuvieron dólares que plata, así que mirad, aquí también traigo historia, "la plata apenas valió para nada, era una ilusión, gente exclavizada muriendo en las minas para que alguien la tuviera y perder al cambio, y unos papelitos nobles fueron los que les valió comer?

Y más aun, el que tenía plata y pasó, y puede pasar, en un pais de miseria no es facil de esconder. Tu vendes plata y alguien se entera, ese alguien, quien te la compra, el que te ve donde la compra, el que te ve que simplemente entras a esa tienda te fichará. Y serás un potencial candidato a ser robado, sino asesinado. Así que el riesgo es enorme en un estado de locura. Y si el dienro se evapora, y vale 0, esa plata mejor no venderla, o sereis una diana. La semana pasada robaron a mi familia al recibir un western union, el sueldo de unos meses en Ucrania. ¿Cómo lo sabian que habían recibido el dinero? Lo saben, y como para allí es mucho dinero fueron perseguidos hasta que se lo quitaron. Tú tienes 10 dolares y puedes salir a la calle, si llevas 500 no. Si llevas plata, si vendes plata no. ¿Y pensáis que estáis tranquilos con plata en un escenario tal como el que pensáis que pasará y por eso es bueno tener plata y oro? Estais muy equivocados, y puede que no perdáis el dinero, sino algo más valioso.


Dar la tabarra sobre el dinero que no vale nada, pues puede ser, cuelquier dia hay un corralito en distintos sitios, o una hiperinflación (que teniendo dinero en metálico se podría adelantar comprando ciertos activos), pero tanto rollo con la plata ya se ve las intenciones, y se nota entre lineas que hay varios foreros clones para animar, dudar, preguntar o crear debate.

¿Seguero que los que piensan que el dinero no vale nada jamás han trabajado por vil billetes? ¿Siguen sin hacer transacciones en billetes? Y no me digan que rapidamente lo cambian en plata. No, mejor si tienen por ejemplo alquileres cobren a sus inquilinos en plata, y no en dinero.

Es que sois pesaditos con vuestros intereses, pero no os basta e insultais a los que no piensan como vosotros, os creeis superiores. Y eso que yo soy imparcial en este tema, que por supuesto me interesa, pero odjetivamente, y ese no se está dando aquí. El tiempo dirá quien ha tenido razón, pero lo que aquí hay es manipulación de los mercados a nivel social.

¿Nadie comenta nada del gráfico histórico de la plata? ¿No es interesante?


----------



## Buster (9 Feb 2009)

lonchafinismo: Excelentes y muy acertadas reflexiones. Se puede decir más alto pero no más claro.


----------



## Buster (9 Feb 2009)

Se habla mucho de Argentina y el corralito... ¿pero alguien puede asegurar que durante el corralito en Argentina se usó la plata y/o el oro como moneda de cambio para transacciones económicas y compra de cosas?

Es que sería gracioso que se estuviese poniendo lo que pasó en Argentina como ejemplo cuando nunca se llegó a generalizar el uso de la plata/oro para pagos.


----------



## urisamir (9 Feb 2009)

Obi dijo:


> ¿Por qué no le preguntas a algún argentino lo que ha pasado en su país? Igual así te enteras de que de la noche a la mañana todos los ciudadanos se quedaron sin sus ahorros porque el Estado se los robó mediante el "corralito". Las VISAS ORO no sirvieron para nada. Habla con algún argentino si no te lo crees. Y no te olvides de que Argentina, "teóricamente", no es un país tercermundista.



Tengo entendido que a crédito, no, pero a débito se pudo seguir pagando. Incluso se siguiereon comprando pisos "al contado" con simples transferencias bancarias.


----------



## luismarple (9 Feb 2009)

La plata y el oro nunca se podrán usar como moneda de cambio en transacciones diarias porque su valoración es muy compleja, es dificil saber el peso, la ley de dicha moneda, la autenticidad... Si vas a comprar el pan con una filarmonica, o con una kokaburra, o con una moneda de plata de 12 euros o con lo que sea el tendero no se va a poner a consultar cuanta plata hay en esa moneda y su peso... Es absurdo.

En Argentina cuando todo se fue a tomar por culo la moneda que valía era el dollar, que son todos iguales y no hay duda.


----------



## lonchafinismo (9 Feb 2009)

Hola, antes dije lo que pensaba lo que opino sobre el asunto de la plata, pero cuál es mi sorpresa que acabo de ver que el forero que habla de la plata en la primera linea me falta el respero. Ahora voy a leerlo e ir contestando, faltaría más, aquí nadie me rediculiza con sus intenciones.



tiogilito888 dijo:


> Realidades:
> 
> 1.- Tienes toda la razón no sabes si la plata es buena o mala: en realidad, hablemos en plata. NO TIENES NI PUÑETERA IDEA, para que vamos a argumentar mucho más.
> 
> ...


----------



## luismarple (9 Feb 2009)

Lonchafinismo, esto es un foro, no te lo tomes demasiado en serio, hay opiniones (y gente) para todos los gustos, hay quien sabe opinar y hay quien nos haría un favor a todos si vendiese su ordenador, no le des demasiada importancia o te pasarás el día discutiendo.


----------



## lonchafinismo (9 Feb 2009)

Ya, gracias luis, tienes razón, tampoco mi intención es pasarme los dis aqui o en ningún sitio discutiendo, pero con lo que he dicho creo que valdrá para todos los que leen aqui que tengan cuidado, que no s todo tan bonito.

Al igual que los banqueros te cuentan su historia, cada comercial cuenta la suya en su especialidad. Cada uno comprenderá que debe hacer, pero siempre es bueno que alguien de una opinión completamente diferente a los comerciales. Es mi forma de ser, mismo el otro dia estaba en el banco y la banquera intentaba a un hombre anciano que metiera el dinero en un plazo fijo por un regalo. Como estaba esperando, miré el catálogo y ponía que el producto era valor de un 1%TAE. La chica del banco seguía insistiendo, diciéndole que era una auténtica oportunidad, me acerqué y le dije al anciano, mire, eso es un engaño, si mete el dinero en un plazo fijo, le dará para comprarse 3 regalos de estos. 

No puedo con las injusticias, en mi pais quizás me matarían por ser tan osada, aquí puuedo defenderme bien, de todos esos vendedores de humo.

saludos


----------



## fros (9 Feb 2009)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Ya, gracias luis, tienes razón, tampoco mi intención es pasarme los dis aqui o en ningún sitio discutiendo, pero con lo que he dicho creo que valdrá para todos los que leen aqui que tengan cuidado, que no s todo tan bonito.
> 
> Al igual que los banqueros te cuentan su historia, cada comercial cuenta la suya en su especialidad. Cada uno comprenderá que debe hacer, pero siempre es bueno que alguien de una opinión completamente diferente a los comerciales. Es mi forma de ser, mismo el otro dia estaba en el banco y la banquera intentaba a un hombre anciano que metiera el dinero en un plazo fijo por un regalo. Como estaba esperando, miré el catálogo y ponía que el producto era valor de un 1%TAE. La chica del banco seguía insistiendo, diciéndole que era una auténtica oportunidad, me acerqué y le dije al anciano, mire, eso es un engaño, si mete el dinero en un plazo fijo, le dará para comprarse 3 regalos de estos.
> 
> ...



Entre hijos padres y hermanos no metas nunca la mano querido amigo. Y añadiría..y entre yayos hablando con mozas guapas tampoco. Vio usted dónde tenía la mano el yayo mientras la banquera le hablaba?. El yayo con media teta seguro que tenía bastante para ser feliz.

me acuerdo...(ahora viene una batallita), una chavala a punto de divorciarse de Murcia. ERa una chica que aborrecía a su marido (militar), y tenía unas ganas enoooormes de estrenarse con otro, vamos de despelendarse o como se llame, y trabajaba en una residencia de ancianos. Se quejaba de que algún vejete se propasaba con ella, sobre todo uno que el tío necesitaba oxígeno para respirar. Me comentaba que el yayo le decía que cuando le rozaba los pechos o el culo no necesitaba tanto oxígeno y se sentía mucho mejor. Así que le dije...Por amor de Dios Hermoso, qué te cuesta hacer una buena obra?. Enséñale una teta de vez en cuando y ya está, que este buen señor de follar nada de nada, si acaso te follará con la mente, y bueno, me hizo caso, incluso un día que el pobre hombre en la silla de ruedas con su aparato de oxígeno estaba temblando le dejó poner sus manos en sus tetas. La chica se sentía mejor y el hombre fue feliz, tanto que le firmó para quedarse los cuatro cuartos de la cartilla y un terreno que le quedaba.

No hay nada como el altruismo señores!.


----------



## luismarple (9 Feb 2009)

Desde luego, el que no corre vuela!!

Fros, solo te ha faltado empezar la batallita diciendo "Sicilia, 1938..."


----------



## fros (9 Feb 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Desde luego, el que no corre vuela!!
> 
> Fros, solo te ha faltado empezar la batallita diciendo "Sicilia, 1938..."



No sé porqué eso de Sicilia me recuerda a un vino. Será por lo de Vega-sicilia supongo...

No señor, esto es de hace pocos años, y no puedo dar más detalles porque uno es esclavo de lo que dice y dueño de lo que calla y la puedo cagar, pero es una historia real como la vida misma.

PD: la vieja tiene un puntazo..:


----------



## luismarple (9 Feb 2009)

Vale vale, déjalo así, no pasa nada.

Que cara pusieron los herederos al ver que el abuelo le dejaba lo de la cartilla y los terrenos del pueblo a esa señora?? eso también estaría simpático de ver, la cara de la familia (sobre todo la que hace años que no iba ni a visitar al viejo) en el notario.


----------



## fros (9 Feb 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Vale vale, déjalo así, no pasa nada.
> 
> Que cara pusieron los herederos al ver que el abuelo le dejaba lo de la cartilla y los terrenos del pueblo a esa señora?? eso también estaría simpático de ver, la cara de la familia (sobre todo la que hace años que no iba ni a visitar al viejo) en el notario.



Y esto no es nada, hay relatos para no dormir. Al menos este viejo se fue feliz a la tumba, pero trapicheos para sacar la pasta a los yayos hay mucha.

Por cierto, dentro de unas horas cojo el avión para Berlín y no encuentro mi gorro ruso:. Me voy con las botas de esquiar aunque de la nota en Barcelona. Ande yo caliente...


----------



## luismarple (9 Feb 2009)

Ande yo caliente preséntame a tu hermana!!


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (11 Feb 2009)

empieza a verse la luz al final del túnel, los high yield empiezan a ceder posiciones y aparecen los fondos en renta variable en las primeras posiciones del año, esto es muy importante porque no veíamos algo así en año y medio, bueno hubo un pequeño periodo en que sí se vió pero con empresas farmacéuticas, ahora los protagonistas son la bolsa brasileña y la noruega, las materias primas, las energéticas y las biotecnológicas, vamos ninguna sorpresa, las rentabilidades en lo que va de año son de aupa, mientras mucha gente cree que no se puede ganar dinero en este contexto.

DWS Brazil 23%
Nordea 1 Norwegian Eq E EUR 20,5%
JPM Glbl Nat Rsrcs D (A)-EUR 18,4%
Dexia Eqs L Biotechnology N 18,3%
Schroder ISF Global Energy B 18,2%


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Feb 2009)

*market neutral*

la inversión que voy a tratar hoy es importantísima porque junto a la volatilidad, las materias primas y las acciones de eléctricas europeas y farmacéuticas, será la base de nuestra cartera madmaxista anticorralito.

el market neutral es parecido a la volatilidad, ambos consisten en tomar posiciones contrapuestas, pero ahora no será necesario amplios movimientos del mercado para obtener rentabilidad, la estrategia es tomar las posiciones en derivados sobre acciones mediante arbitraje estadístico, consiste por lo tanto en aprovechar ineficiencias en las cotizaciones, después de un periodo amplio mediante toma de decisiones con criterios únicamente matemáticos se obtienen rentabilidades no muy elevadas pero estables.

la inversiones automatizadas que toman elevadas posiciones para obtener pequeñas rentabilidades han demostrado ser devastadoras fuera de un mundo gaussiano, el último año ha resultado ser completamente no gaussiano y ha arrastrado al abismo a este tipo de inversiones, pero en el market neutral no ha sido así porque las posiciones son contrapuestas, y entre ellos hay uno que ha demostrado ser inmune al mundo no gaussiano, se trata del JPM Hbridge Stat Mkt Neu D (A) € ISIN: LU0273799238, lo que es una garantía para momentos madmaxistas.

como inversión anticorralito no tiene precio, el dinero está volatilizado, no va ni pallá ni pacá, un fondo de derivados al que se la suda lo que haga el mercado, ajeno al comportamiento de los mercados, los precios de las materias primas y las quiebras de los bancos.

rentabilidad 1 año. 8,79% a 20-02-2009.
inversión mínima: 5000 euros
comisión de gestión: 2,25%


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Feb 2009)

*ultimos rincones seguros*

vamos al más recóndito y seguro rincón del mundo, igual que guardan una gran colección de semillas por si un día una gran catástrofe acaba con la agricultura, puede guardar nuestro dinero, se trata de noruega, el último territorio virgen, donde la crisis aún no ha llegado, la bolsa noruega sube un 20% en lo que va de año, junto con la de brasil, las únicas a contracorriente con el resto del mundo, su moneda, la corona noruega, estable, y la deuda segura y subiendo.

Nordea-1 Norweg Bd Fd E NOK ISIN: LU0173796151
se trata de un fondo de renta fija noruega.

rentabilidad en lo que va de año: 16,63%
comisión de gestión: 1,35%
inversión mínima: 300 euros


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Feb 2009)

*estrategia contra el armagedom*

vamos a intentar preservar nuestro dinero mediante materias primas en cualquier escenario que se pueda dar, teniendo en cuenta que puede llegar el armagedom financiero, se trata de una estrategia con dos fondos, el primero es el Lyxor ETF COMMOD.CRB A, que invierte en una amplia cesta de materias primas, desde petroleo, hasta trigo y azúcar pasando por cobre y gas natural, lo más parecido a guardar latas de atún, el otro será un fondo en oro, yo conozco tres , el Street Tracks Gold Shares, el Lyxor Gold Bullion y el iShares Comex Gold Trust.

la idea es que si llega el armagedom y las materias primas siguen bajando porque está todo el mundo tan seco que no tiene ni para pagar la factura del gas porque los bancos han quebrao y han perdido todos sus ahorros, el oro será el refugio y ganaremos con el oro lo que perdamos con el de materias primas, en otro caso las materias primas subirán o se mantendrán y el oro se mantendrá o bajará, con lo que mantendremos el dinero en ambos escenarios alejado de los cada vez más inseguros bancos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Feb 2009)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> vamos a intentar preservar nuestro dinero mediante materias primas en cualquier escenario que se pueda dar, teniendo en cuenta que puede llegar el armagedom financiero, se trata de una estrategia con dos fondos, el primero es el Lyxor ETF COMMOD.CRB A, que invierte en una amplia cesta de materias primas, desde petroleo, hasta trigo y azúcar pasando por cobre y gas natural, lo más parecido a guardar latas de atún, el otro será un fondo en oro, yo conozco tres , el Street Tracks Gold Shares, el Lyxor Gold Bullion y el iShares Comex Gold Trust.
> 
> la idea es que si llega el armagedom y las materias primas siguen bajando porque está todo el mundo tan seco que no tiene ni para pagar la factura del gas porque los bancos han quebrao y han perdido todos sus ahorros, el oro será el refugio y ganaremos con el oro lo que perdamos con el de materias primas, en otro caso las materias primas subirán o se mantendrán y el oro se mantendrá o bajará, con lo que mantendremos el dinero en ambos escenarios alejado de los cada vez más inseguros bancos.




Si llega el armagadeon financiero tus "fondos oro" valdran tanto como las instituciones que los respaldan, y esto es, una mierda. No pueden ser una inversión "seguro"· Sólo el metal físico. 


Sacado de https://www.kitcomm.com/showthread.php?t=35698



> There's an article on Market Oracle thought some of you might find interesting/scary regarding GLD:
> 
> Risks of Investing in GLD ETF :: The Market Oracle :: Financial Markets Analysis & Forecasting Free Website
> 
> ...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si llega el armagadeon financiero tus "fondos oro" valdran tanto como las instituciones que los respaldan, y esto es, una mierda. No pueden ser una inversión "seguro"· Sólo el metal físico.
> 
> 
> Sacado de https://www.kitcomm.com/showthread.php?t=35698



los tres fondos que he puesto no invierten en derivados con el oro como subyacente sino en oro físico guardado en cámaras de seguridad.

el que tú has puesto, GLD, es otro etf que se puede comprar en la bolsa de amsterdam y que no he querido poner.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Feb 2009)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> los tres fondos que he puesto no invierten en derivados con el oro como subyacente sino en oro físico guardado en cámaras de seguridad.
> 
> el que tú has puesto, GLD, es otro etf que se puede comprar en la bolsa de amsterdam y que no he querido poner.



El problema es que aunque digan que invierten en oro físico (como GLD) hay muchos problemas potenciales: No hay seguridad de que desaparezca el oro en caso de quiebra de las instituciones, también prestan el oro, no hay auditorias, el oro no es todo físico aunque lo digan,etc,etc,etc Lee el hilo de Kitco y se te pondrán los pelos de punta. 

Insisto en que esos ETFs no pueden ser tan más seguros que las instituciones que los respaldan. Creo que es de sentido común.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Feb 2009)

ya nos empiezan a dejar de considerar locos:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/101674-el-corralito-en-espana.html


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El problema es que aunque digan que invierten en oro físico (como GLD) hay muchos problemas potenciales: No hay seguridad de que desaparezca el oro en caso de quiebra de las instituciones, también prestan el oro, no hay auditorias, el oro no es todo físico aunque lo digan,etc,etc,etc Lee el hilo de Kitco y se te pondrán los pelos de punta.
> 
> Insisto en que esos ETFs no pueden ser tan más seguros que las instituciones que los respaldan. Creo que es de sentido común.



y crees que es más seguro comprar oro y tenerlo en casa?, eso tiene un gran problema, la iliquidez, qué ibas a hecer luego para venderlo, pasearte por las casas de compraventa y trasladarlo exponiendote a que te lo roben y soportar las comisiones?

otra alternativa son los fondos de empresas relacionadas con la extracción y manipulación de oro:

DWS Invest Gold + Prc Mtls $ NC ISIN: LU0273148055


----------



## Julianillo (24 Feb 2009)

[QUOTE
DWS Invest Gold + Prc Mtls $ NC ISIN: LU0273148055[/QUOTE]

justamente tengo algo en ese fondo, compr a 108 y ahora despues de llegar a bajar mucgo se esta recuperando pero palmo pasta...

pero quien me asegura que si peta todo valga algo ese numerito?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Feb 2009)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> y crees que es más seguro comprar oro y tenerlo en casa?,



Si es más seguro si tienes una casa bien protegida o lo guardas en una caja de seguridad en un banco, preferiblemente en el extranjero. También existen los seguros.



> eso tiene un gran problema, la iliquidez, qué ibas a hecer luego para venderlo, pasearte por las casas de compraventa y trasladarlo exponiendote a que te lo roben y soportar las comisiones?



Cuando compras papel también tienes un spread. Para venderlo lo vas vendiendo poco a poco limitando los riesgos de transporte. Sobre "casas de compraventa" me imagino que te refieres a los trileros que compran joyas usadas. Estamos mal acostumbrados en este país. En muchos paises de Europa puedes vender oro a los bancos. Y también tienes comercios especializados donde el spread es mínimo.



> otra alternativa son los fondos de empresas relacionadas con la extracción y manipulación de oro:
> 
> DWS Invest Gold + Prc Mtls $ NC ISIN: LU0273148055



Todo eso sigue siendo papel financiero en mayor o menor medida...Y cuidadito que con la crisis las empresas mineras se han pegado un buen castañazo.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (26 Feb 2009)

bueno hoy va a ser la inversión madmaxista por excelencia, cuál era el bien más preciado por el que morían en mad max?, la gasolina, qué ventajas tiene sobre el petróleo?, pues a la vista está, no ha bajado tanto como éste, es más estable y se resiste a bajar.

ETFS Gasoline ISIN: GB00B15KXW40

rentabilidad en lo que va de 2009: 22%


----------



## piru (26 Feb 2009)

*Dividendo Siemens*

Siemens está repartiendo un dividendo de 1.60€ por acción. No sé si repartirá más dividendo a lo largo del año, pero teniendo en cuenta que la acción está a 40€ el dividendo repartido supone un 4% de interés:

Con estas rentabilidades ¿puede seguir bajando la bolsa?


----------



## tonuel (6 Sep 2009)

tag: hoy me ha dado por reflotar estos hilos... ya ves... 


Saludos


----------



## arconi83 (7 Sep 2009)

Despues de escuchar a nuestra experta en economia, por supuesto a nuestra ministra de economia, explicando a los españoles que no es posible endeudarse mas porque Europa es la que decide darle a la maquina de hacer billetes, me he quedado mas tranquilo. Veo que ha empezado a leer algo de economia...

Puede que alomejor hasta haya leido algo sobre como evitar un corralito en España...


----------



## imarri (9 Sep 2009)

Una preguntilla para los expertos del foro:
¿ los ahorros metidos en ING Direct sufririan tambien la conversion a la nueva moneda en caso de una hipotetica salida del SME, o en caso de corralito?
Gracias.


----------



## gabrielo (11 Sep 2009)

lo mejor que hay a dia de hoy en fondos de inversion es bestinver, que aparte de demostrar que son unos magnificos gestores de fondos durante muchos años ,invierten casi todos sus fondos en el extrangero.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Sep 2009)

gabrielo dijo:


> lo mejor que hay a dia de hoy en fondos de inversion es bestinver, que aparte de demostrar que son unos magnificos gestores de fondos durante muchos años ,invierten casi todos sus fondos en el extrangero.



¿En el "extran*g*ero" (sic)? ¿Con un tal Madoff? Que tranquilos nos quedamos...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (12 Sep 2009)

gabrielo dijo:


> lo mejor que hay a dia de hoy en fondos de inversion es bestinver, que aparte de demostrar que son unos magnificos gestores de fondos durante muchos años ,invierten casi todos sus fondos en el extrangero.



pues fijatre que con bestinver ha pasado precisamente lo que yo durante mucho tiempo pensé que pasaría, que mientras había vacas gordas (2003-2007) eran muy buenos, pero hasta un niño hubiera conseguido grandes rentabilidades, cuando llegaron las aguas turbulentas se vio que no había una gestión acertada detrás y se ahogaron como todo el mundo.


----------



## Furby (15 Sep 2009)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> pues fijatre que con bestinver ha pasado precisamente lo que yo durante mucho tiempo pensé que pasaría, que mientras había vacas gordas (2003-2007) eran muy buenos, pero hasta un niño hubiera conseguido grandes rentabilidades, cuando llegaron las aguas turbulentas se vio que no había una gestión acertada detrás y se ahogaron como todo el mundo.



William Berstein, un hombre que ha dedicado toda su vida a analizar datos financieros desde un punto de vista matemático-teórico, llega en su libro "Los 4 pilares de la inversión" a la conclusión que se puede explicar el comportamiento de éxito de los fondos de inversión, en periodos suficientemente largos, por puro azar. En realidad, descubrió que los mejores fondos lo son por azar y sin embargo, hay algunos gestores que son capaces de hacerlo incluso peor de lo que lo harían por el mismo azar (el lo describe algo así como "curiosa incompetencia").

En realidad, expone en su libro un modelo teórico ficticio llamado "Randomovia" un país en donde los gestores de fondos son unos monos que escogen acciones al azar lanzando dardos sobre una pared. Gracioso al principio, conforme avanzas en el libro te demuestra con cifras como los fondos de la vida real coinciden matemáticamente (eventualmente) con el modelo de Randomovia. En realidad, como he dicho antes, también descubre que hay gestores que tienen la particularidad de ser bastante peores de los que les tocaría por pura aleatoriedad: el modelo de los monos de Randomovia supera ligeramente al mercado real.

Todo esto demostrado con cifras, tablas y gráficos.

Saludos


----------



## b_rvc (17 Sep 2009)

Una pregunta al foro,

Tengo cuenta en ING, uno-e, openbank e ibanesto.

¿conoceis fondos (en euros pero no españoles) que comercialicen estos bancos que inviertan en:

- Renta fija de alemania y de paises tipo suiza, francia, etc...
- renta fija brasil
- Materias primas
- oros (y metales preciosos)
- petroleo
- energia
- ¿otros recomendables?

El objetivo no es una alta rentabilidad, sino diversificar los ahorros de los depositos bancarios en España, a 2-3 años vista, por la incertidumbre de lo que puede pasar.

Gracias.
- 

-


----------



## Castillo de naipes (21 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿En el "extran*g*ero" (sic)? ¿Con un tal Madoff? Que tranquilos nos quedamos...



Sí, pero recuerda que el segundo país al que le ha afectado la estafa de Madoff es España (y eso a pesar de sus modestísimas dimensiones en todos los aspectos).


----------



## Natalia_ (23 Sep 2009)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> y crees que es más seguro comprar oro y tenerlo en casa?, eso tiene un gran problema, la iliquidez, qué ibas a hecer luego para venderlo, pasearte por las casas de compraventa y trasladarlo exponiendote a que te lo roben y soportar las comisiones?
> 
> otra alternativa son los fondos de empresas relacionadas con la extracción y manipulación de oro:
> 
> DWS Invest Gold + Prc Mtls $ NC ISIN: LU0273148055




Dicen que orodirect es de los caros, la verdad es que yo no no sé cómo andan los precios comparativamente. Pero el otro día le escuché a alguien, que había comprado allí, que la ventaja de orodirect es precisamente que ellos te recompran a un precio razonable el oro que les hayas comprado a ellos.

De hecho, entrando en la sección "vende tu oro" de su web, vemos por ejemplo que ahora mismo un lingote de 100 gr "Argor-Heraeus Oro Direct" (numerado y con certificado) que venden a 2.340 euros, lo recompran a 2.146 euros.

Oro Direct - Vende tu oro, nosotros te lo compramos, compramos oro, compramos joyas, vende oro, compramos monedas, compra monedas de oro, compro oro, compro lingotes, compro monedas, compro monedas de oro puro, compramos oro puro

Lo que no sé es si en otros sitios (sin contar ebay) te lo recomprarían a un precio mejor. Me parecería interesante que los gurús aurófilos del foro nos comentasen algo sobre si es un buen precio de recompra, porque si lo es quizás compense pagar un poquito más y comprar en orodirect. 

Y sobre guardarlo en casa, al menos si es una cantidad importante, personalmente a mi no me inspiraría mucha tranquilidad (al igual que tener una cantidad importante de dinero). Pero claro es que los bancos tampoco me inspiran mucha más tranquilidad, otra cosa sería alquilar una caja de seguridad en un banco. Otra alternativa sería ser criador de rottwailers y esconderlo debajo de sus comederos


----------



## lucky starr (23 Sep 2009)

b_rvc dijo:


> Una pregunta al foro,
> 
> Tengo cuenta en ING, uno-e, openbank e ibanesto.
> 
> ...



¿Que le ves de malo a los fondos españoles? Mira que sois retorcidos.


Aqui tienes un buscador de fondos:

http://www.finanzas.com/fondos-inversion/buscador/


----------



## Castillo de naipes (24 Sep 2009)

lucky starr dijo:


> ¿Que le ves de malo a los fondos españoles? Mira que sois retorcidos.
> 
> 
> Aqui tienes un buscador de fondos:
> ...



Para mí lo que tienen de malo es que se rigen por las leyes españolas y por su justicia, lo que significa opacidad, o sea, que es más fácil que te la hagan y que si te la hacen, que no la paguen. Mira la evolución de Eurocash de Renta4.
Además si algo bueno tienen los fondos, es que permiten invertir fuera y diversificar. 

Si te interesan los fondos, puedes consultar este foro, que acaba de empezar:
ECONOMÍA E INVERSIÓ
Nhttp://contraccion.foroactivo.net/economia-e-inversion-f4/

y éste otro del que ha huido la gente al anterior
Fórum de Fondos - Foros de debate de Expansión.com
, pero hay hilos con las carteras de los foreros que están muy bien; verás que los fondos no son difíciles de escoger (si la clase y el momento en que entrar) y que todo el mundo tiene más o menos los mismos.

y este artículo en particular, que puede darte idea de en qué fondos invertir:
Encuentro Digital sobre fondos con Céline Giffard-Foret, analista de Self Bank
Encuentros y consultorio con analistas de inversin. Mercados. Expansin.com


También la página de Selfbank trae carteras modelo que son bastante sensatas, y lo mismo hace Inversis y otros

Si no te fías mucho del panorama español y menos de sus leyes, invierte mejor en fondos de grandes casas extranjeras para estar bajo su paraguas legislativo: Fidelity, Shroder... 
Hay una muy buena: Carmignac (puedes consultar su web), con muy pocos fondos pero en general muy buenos. Es ideal para no calentarse la cabeza y escoger entre muy pocos fondos, con la idea de cambiar de uno a otro según. Tienen uno de RF, que se llama Securité, muy bueno; buenísimo es el Patrimoine, que es un mixto; y para osados el Investissement, de Renta Variable (también el de emergentes y materias primas son muy buenos; claro, que eso es todavía para más osados). Pero con la entrevista a Céline, ya tienes un montón de información de la que partir y escoger tú mismo.


----------



## b_rvc (25 Sep 2009)

Gracias por las respuestas.



Si no es mucho abusar, alguna otra duda que tengo:
¿es recomendable hacerse cliente de inversis, renta4, selftrade, etc...para estas cosas?
¿cual recomendais por propia experiencia?
¿Qué comisiones (de gestión y mantenimiento) consideráis razonables en un fondo? 

Yo estoy acostumbrado a invertir solo en acciones a traves de mi banco on-line, y quería dar el paso a los fondos.

Un Saludo.


----------



## fmc (25 Sep 2009)

b_rvc dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo te diría, sobre todo si estás acostumbrado a invertir en acciones, que te busques la vida por tu cuenta.... invierte en acciones, en bonos o en lo que mejor se adapte a tu perfil, pero no metas más intermediarios. Un fondo de inversión no va a invertir en la búsqueda de tu beneficio, sino basándose en sus propios intereses, y encima les vas a tener que pagar un porcentaje ganen o pierdan


----------



## b_rvc (25 Sep 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Yo te diría, sobre todo si estás acostumbrado a invertir en acciones, que te busques la vida por tu cuenta.... invierte en acciones, en bonos o en lo que mejor se adapte a tu perfil, pero no metas más intermediarios. Un fondo de inversión no va a invertir en la búsqueda de tu beneficio, sino basándose en sus propios intereses, y encima les vas a tener que pagar un porcentaje ganen o pierdan



Gracias,
Lo tendré en cuenta, pues lo veo como un complemento a las acciones, aunque hay cosas más complicadas de invertir directamente (p.e. materias primas) y los bonos de países tipo alemania, te lees en hilo que trata sobre ello, y es un pollo de cuidado.


----------



## fmc (25 Sep 2009)

b_rvc dijo:


> Gracias,
> Lo tendré en cuenta, pues lo veo como un complemento a las acciones, aunque hay cosas más complicadas de invertir directamente (p.e. materias primas) y los bonos de países tipo alemania, te lees en hilo que trata sobre ello, y es un pollo de cuidado.



No sé cómo andará el tema legal en caso de que una gestora se vaya al garete, pero si no te fías del Estado Español, yo no me fiaría de una gestora de fondos


----------



## b_rvc (25 Sep 2009)

Castillo de naipes dijo:


> y este artículo en particular, que puede darte idea de en qué fondos invertir:
> Encuentro Digital sobre fondos con Céline Giffard-Foret, analista de Self Bank
> Encuentros y consultorio con analistas de inversin. Mercados. Expansin.com



Muy interesante la entrevista sobre fondos e inversión que ha puesto el forero *Castillo de naipes* a Céline Giffard-Foret, analista de Self Bank, os la recomiendo. 

Las recomendaciones no sé si serán buenas o malas, pero las argumenta y da pinceladas interesantes.

Además, he visto que uno-e comercializa algún fondo de Carmignac (concretamente el Patrimoine (E), FR0010306142, lo tiene como recomendado, y también el Carmignac Investissement E Acc. Lástima que no comercialice el de materias primas).


----------



## b_rvc (25 Sep 2009)

fmc dijo:


> No sé cómo andará el tema legal en caso de que una gestora se vaya al garete, pero si no te fías del Estado Español, yo no me fiaría de una gestora de fondos



No es que no me fíe del Estado Español, es que quiero diversificar, que leyendo este foro ya no sabes qué pensar.

Respecto si una gestora de fondos se va al garete, entiendo que no afecta al dinero pues éste está invertido en acciones, bonos, bienes, etc... Es como si quiebra un banco y has comprado acciones a través de él, el banco quiebra pero tu dinero está en las acciones.

Si no es así, corregirme.


----------



## fmc (25 Sep 2009)

b_rvc dijo:


> No es que no me fíe del Estado Español, es que quiero diversificar, que leyendo este foro ya no sabes qué pensar.
> 
> Respecto si una gestora de fondos se va al garete, entiendo que no afecta al dinero pues éste está invertido en acciones, bonos, bienes, etc... Es como si quiebra un banco y has comprado acciones a través de él, el banco quiebra pero tu dinero está en las acciones.
> 
> Si no es así, corregirme.



yo diría que si quiebra el banco a través del que contratas el fondo, tu dinero está a salvo porque pertenece al fondo

pero si la que quiebra es la gestora del fondo, entiendo que sería como si tienes un plazo fijo en un banco quebrado...

y si soy el que está equivocado, por favor corregidme también


----------



## lucky starr (25 Sep 2009)

fmc dijo:


> yo diría que si quiebra el banco a través del que contratas el fondo, tu dinero está a salvo porque pertenece al fondo
> 
> pero si la que quiebra es la gestora del fondo, entiendo que sería como si tienes un plazo fijo en un banco quebrado...
> 
> y si soy el que está equivocado, por favor corregidme también



No pasa nada porque quiebre el banco y entiendo que tampoco pasa nada porque quiebre la gestora (salvo que haya estafa de por medio). Un fondo tiene su patrimonio y sus inversiones que solo son propiedad de los participes del fondo. Lo que puede quebrar es el fondo (si es un fondo que usa apalancamiento por ejemplo).


----------



## Castillo de naipes (25 Sep 2009)

b_rvc dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Renta4 está bien (y hay quien está contento con Cajamar, que utiliza la plataforma de Inversis, pero que es más barata). La pega de Renta4 es que, aunque tiene las clases A de fondos (hay fondos que tienen varias clases según las comisiones de gestión que cobran: en principio, para clientes nbormales está la E, pero también la A si la inversión es superior; en realidad esto es un tremendo caos, porque cada comercializadora te impone unas cantidades distintas para la clase A), los importes a invertir son astronómicos; otros, como Inversis ni tienen esas clases A, pero en Cajamar con muy poco dinero accedes a la clase A. Muchos fondos no tienen clases distintas. A cambio, R4 es muy seria en cuanro a los plazos en la compra-venta y en los traspasos; también las comisiones de bolsa están bien.

Las comisiones hay que tenerlas en cuenta para los monetarios; también si quieres para la renta fija, pero, excepto en el caso de los monetarios, más vale la pena fijarse en la rentabilidad histórica que en las comisiones (fijarse qué han hecho los fondos tanto cuando ha habido caídas como cuando ha habido subidas).

En general, para la Renta variable pura está mucho mejor tener acciones que fondos; los fondos sirven para emergentes, materias primas, renta fija. Si hay un mixto bueno, como el Patrimoine, capaz de coger parte de las subidas y casi blindarse ante las bajadas (cerró el 2008 sin pérdidas), pues también; ideal para un perfil conservador; éste sí tiene clases A y E.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (26 Sep 2009)

esto puede suponer un impulso a los fondos de inversión extrangeros:

El sector de los fondos, alarmado: cambiar la fiscalidad se cargaría la industria española - Cotizalia.com

El sector de los fondos, alarmado: cambiar la fiscalidad se cargaría la industria española


@Eduardo Segovia - 25/09/2009



El sector de los fondos, alarmado: cambiar la fiscalidad se cargaría la industria española

La propuesta de Hacienda de modificar la fiscalidad de los fondos de inversión y las sicav, adelantada este viernes por El Confidencial, ha caído como una bomba en las gestoras, que temen seriamente por su futuro. Las opiniones más generalizadas son que dicha reforma sería un disparate y "acabaría con la industria de gestión española", porque el dinero de los inversores huiría a los fondos extranjeros y a los depósitos bancarios.

La propuesta de reforma consiste en elevar el Impuesto de Sociedades a fondos y sicav del 1% actual al 18%, a cambio de que quede exento en el Impuesto de la Renta el reembolso por parte de los partícipes (que ahora pagan ese 18% cuando rescatan su dinero). Esta fórmula supondría adelantar en el tiempo la recaudación del Fisco, ya que recaudaría anualmente un impuesto sobre las ganancias obtenidas por estos productos en vez de tener que esperar años hasta que el partícipe venda.

"Si esto se aprueba, yo sacaría inmediatamente todo mi dinero de los fondos nacionales y lo metería en extranjeros, porque la mayoría están domiciliados en Luxemburgo y no pagan Impuesto de Sociedades", opinan en una gestora. Se supone que el Gobierno mantendría el pago del 18% en Renta para el rescate de los extranjeros, puesto que si no, estarían totalmente exentos. Ahora bien, tendría que batallar en Bruselas para que no se considere discriminación hacia otros países comunitarios. Y, en todo caso, los extranjeros mantendrían el diferimiento fiscal (no pagar impuestos hasta que no se reembolsa), lo que ya en es un gran atractivo por sí solo.

Aparte de que eso se traduciría en un agravio comparativo en cuanto a las cifras de rentabilidad: "Imaginemos dos fondos que replican un índice, uno español y otro extranjero, los dos con la misma rentabilidad; pues por el efecto del impuesto, el español ofrecería un 18% menos de rentabilidad", explican en otra firma de inversión. Es decir, que ante dos productos similares, siempre interesaría más comprar el extranjero que el español.

En una plataforma de fondos añaden que "esta modificación no recaudaría un euro más en España, simplemente le haría un regalo enorme a Irlanda y Luxemburgo". "Eso iría en contra del objetivo de la Ley de Instituciones de Inversión Colectiva de 2005, que era desarrollar una industria nacional, y además, los fondos extranjeros no iban a comprar deuda pública española en las ingentes cantidades en que lo está haciendo la nacional ahora mismo", un aspecto que dificultaría la financiación de nuestro déficit público.

Agravio con los depósitos

Otra queja mayoritaria en el sector es que no se empeore la fiscalidad de los depósitos en la misma medida que la de los fondos: "Se supone que el tipo único del 18% para plusvalías e intereses, que fue la gran novedad de la reforma fiscal del PSOE, se adoptó para consagrar la neutralidad fiscal entre productos de inversión; si ahora se adopta esta medida, se romperá esta neutralidad en favor de los depósitos", señala una de las fuentes consultadas.

"Se supone que los fondos de inversión son vehículos para gestionar el ahorro a largo plazo y que, por eso, tienen que tener ventajas fiscales. Si eliminas esas ventajas, ¿para qué necesitas un fondo? Mejor invertir directamente uno mismo", opina otra gestora.

Hay quien va más allá y anticipa una debacle todavía mayor si se aprueba esta propuesta: además de 'matar' a las gestoreas, arruinaría a muchísimos brokers que viven de la industria nacional, numerosos despachos de abogados que trabajan para ella se quedarían sin trabajo y hasta la CNMV dejaría de ingresar tasas. "Son miles de empleos los que están en el aire, y con las cosas de comer no se juega", advierten gráficamente en otra entidad.

Confianza en que no verá la luz

Todas estas consecuencias negativas hacen que la mayoría de las fuentes de la industria se muestren convencidas de que finalmente el Gobierno no adoptará esta medida. En todo caso, apuntan, creen que se adoptará una subida del tipo de las plusvalías del 18% al 20%, que, aunque perjudicial, no supondría el fin de su negocio.

Se trata de una propuesta más dentro del abanico que tiene Zapatero sobre la mesa para alcanzar el objetivo recaudatorio de 15.000 millones de euros, junto a otras como la citada subida de la tributación de las plusvalías, la del IVA, la del marginal de la Renta, la de los impuestos especiales, la creación de un "impuesto verde" o el fin de la deducción de 400 euros (esta última es segura). En teoría, la decisión final se anunciará en el Consejo de Ministros del sábado, aunque hay quien afirma que puede demorarse y aprobarse en un Real Decreto Ley posterior.


----------



## Castillo de naipes (29 Sep 2009)

*Dos consejos para aprendices*

No sé si conocéis las publicaciones de la OCU: "Dinero 15" y "Dinero y fondos". El caso es que algunos artículos están bien, sobre todo, para aprender, con consejos bastante sensatos.

Son para miembros de la OCU y suscritos, o sea, que hay que pagar por ellas, tanto por los ejemplares que envían en papel, como si se accede a través de internet. Pero el caso es que, a través de internet, si bien los suscritos tienen acceso a los números más recientes, los anteriores (hasta julio de este año para Dinero15 y hasta marzo para Dinero y fondos) se pueden consultar, siendo válidos la mayoría de artículos.

http://www.dinero15.com/map/show/2596.htm
.....

El segundo consejo es que os miréis las carteras de expansión: son carteras propuestas por bancos, gestoras y comercializadoras, con su rentabilidad y riesgo, por lo que pueden servir de modelos para construir las vuestras.

Expansin.com. Diario Expansin. Lder en informacin de mercados, economica y poltica.


----------



## b_rvc (29 Oct 2009)

Al final he hecho mi primera incursión en fondos, el Schroder ISF Euro 
Corporate Bond B Acc (LU0113257934) de deuda corporativa en euros.

Está recomendado por uno-e (la anterior recomendación era el Carmignac, como por aquí también se ha comentado), con comisiones relativamente bajas.

¿alguna referencia sobre él?

sobre la renta Variable, estoy esperando que venga el tio Paco con las rebajas para volver a entrar.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (9 Nov 2009)

b_rvc dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




totalmente recomendable, el que tiene la gama mas amplia de fondos es inversis pero ya no lo recomiendo porque ha empezado a cobrar comisiones.


----------



## tonuel (17 Dic 2009)

b_rvc dijo:


> Al final he hecho mi primera incursión en fondos, el Schroder ISF Euro
> Corporate Bond B Acc (LU0113257934) de deuda corporativa en euros.
> 
> Está recomendado por uno-e (la anterior recomendación era el Carmignac, como por aquí también se ha comentado), con comisiones relativamente bajas.
> ...




Ya somos dos... :fiufiu:


Por cierto, que coño hace este hilo sumido en las profundidades del foro... :no:


Saludos :no:


----------



## corralita (17 Dic 2009)

En uno-e hay unos cuando fondos de noruega, en bonos, y algo de deuda pública. ¿Qué opináis? ¿Hay alguno interesante?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (17 Dic 2009)

corralita dijo:


> En uno-e hay unos cuando fondos de noruega, en bonos, y algo de deuda pública. ¿Qué opináis? ¿Hay alguno interesante?



pero vamos a ver alma de cántaro, no te has enterado que hoy noruega ha subido el tipo oficial del dinero al 1,75%?

mira las fechas en que yo recomendaba la deuda noruega como una de las inversiones mas seguras, eso ya pasó, ahora con las subidas de tipos lo unico que puede pasar es bajar los precios de los bonos.

http://www.invertia.com/noticias/noticia.asp?idNoticia=2261152


----------



## Furby (17 Dic 2009)

No os puedo ayudar mucho más amigos, si vuestra preocupación es una subida de tipos europea, una opción puede ser esta:

(ETF) DB X-TRACKERS II EONIA TOTAL RETURN 1C
ISIN: LU0290358497

Fund Currency: EUR
Front-end fee : 0 %
Maxium annual fee p.a.: 0,15%
Underlying Index: Fund tracks EONIA TOTAL RETURN INDEX

EONIA Total Return Index

1 year: 2,77%
2008 : 4,51%
2007 : 4,02%
2006 : 2,90%
2005 : 2,13%
2004 : 2,10%

El rendimiento del ETF no lo pongo pero concuerda con el del índice - 0,15%.

Saludos


----------



## terelu (23 Dic 2009)

UNa pregunta para los entendidos del foro:
Si compro valores alemanes o franceses por ejemplo, al recibir dividendo de esas empresas ¿me quitaria dinero el fisco aleman o frances mas el español? o bien unicamente de la empresa de origen? si es el primero. ¿como evitar la doble imposición?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Dotierr (23 Dic 2009)

terelu dijo:


> UNa pregunta para los entendidos del foro:
> Si compro valores alemanes o franceses por ejemplo, al recibir dividendo de esas empresas ¿me quitaria dinero el fisco aleman o frances mas el español? o bien unicamente de la empresa de origen? si es el primero. ¿como evitar la doble imposición?
> 
> Muchas gracias!



No se te aplicaría doble retención, hay convenios fiscales con Alemania y Francia (y con otros muchos países), y en su caso, lo puedes corregir en la próxima declaración de la Renta en la casilla que hay para ello.


----------



## Furby (23 Dic 2009)

Dotierr dijo:


> No se te aplicaría doble retención, hay convenios fiscales con Alemania y Francia (y con otros muchos países), y en su caso, lo puedes corregir en la próxima declaración de la Renta en la casilla que hay para ello.



Este tema lo estuve mirando pero lo que se dice, bien a fondo y la cosa va así:

1. De entrada te retienen en ambos paises (doble imposición).
2. Luego en la declaración hay la casilla que mencionas pero que tiene un funcionamiento complejo en el cual lo máxima que puedes recuperar es el 18% que te retienen en España, si tienes suerte porque no es tan directo como parece. En todo caso, perderás el exceso de lo retenido en el extranjero, que en la mayoría de las bolsas suele ser más alto (25%). Por lo tanto, perderás el 7% (25-18%).
3. Lo de los convenios muchas veces suele ser papel mojado, puesto que para el país de origen te retenga solo el 15% que tocaría, por el Tratado, tienes que hacer una burocracia el broker que no te la suelen hacer si eres minorista.
4. Curiosamente, sí que la hacen algunos brokers y bancos con los valores de USA, el famoso formulario W-8BEN para que te retengan en origen el 15% (de esta forma solo pagaría el 3% adicional en España).

Saludos


----------



## Dotierr (25 Dic 2009)

Furby dijo:


> Este tema lo estuve mirando pero lo que se dice, bien a fondo y la cosa va así:
> 
> 1. De entrada te retienen en ambos paises (doble imposición).
> 2. Luego en la declaración hay la casilla que mencionas pero que tiene un funcionamiento complejo en el cual lo máxima que puedes recuperar es el 18% que te retienen en España, si tienes suerte porque no es tan directo como parece. En todo caso, perderás el exceso de lo retenido en el extranjero, que en la mayoría de las bolsas suele ser más alto (25%). Por lo tanto, perderás el 7% (25-18%).
> ...



Sí, algo leí sobre eso en su dia, y efectivamenteen en algunos casos puede tocarte perder esa diferencia porque te retengan más de ese 18% en el pais de origen... En cualquier caso, dejo constancia de que yo hablo en base a mi experiencia, de haber recibido cupones cuyo pais de origen son Dinamarca y Alemania, y sólo he sufrido una retención del 18%.


----------



## eminentemente técnico (25 Dic 2009)

b_rvc dijo:


> sobre la renta Variable, estoy esperando que venga el tio Paco con las rebajas para volver a entrar.



Ufff me asusta que tanta gente diga que vendrán rebajas en la bolsa,también los analistas lo dicen en su gran mayoría y ya sabeis lo que pasa cuando una gran mayoría predice lo que va a pasar en bolsa no?

En el anterior tramo alcista del IBEX (Octubre de 2002 a noviembre de 2007) también creo recordar que se decía que en 2003 vendrian rebajas y estas no se produjeron asi que me la juego y digo que estamos en un movimiento lateral que va para largo,para posteriormente volver a ser alcistas.


----------



## mfernama (25 Dic 2009)

Las rebajas en la bolsa esta claro que vendrán, lo dificil es el cuando, yo creo que ahora mismo están compradas las grandes instituciones, y que hasta que el IBEX no llegue a los 13000 con dinero de las gacelitas, no habrá bajada fuerte, pero si llega a esas alturas será porque el resto de bolsas sube tambien, y entonces vendrá la gran bajada hasta los 9000-9500, aunque vete tu a saber ....


----------



## tonuel (25 Dic 2009)

Cuando venga el FMI con la recortada me lo cuentas...








Saludos 8:


----------



## japiluser (28 Dic 2009)

*+ bonos*



tonuel dijo:


> Ya somos dos... :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> Por cierto, que coño hace este hilo sumido en las profundidades del foro... :no:
> ...



Espero que tengas suerte con los fondos en bonos corporativos Toluel, aunque personalmente creo que han subido demasiado y les espera un recorte.


----------



## tonuel (30 Dic 2009)

japiluser dijo:


> Espero que tengas suerte con los fondos en bonos corporativos Toluel, aunque personalmente creo que han subido demasiado y les espera un recorte.




te has olvidado de darme también las buenas noches...


----------



## Alxemi (30 Dic 2009)

Hola foreros, he leido este magnifico hilo desde el principio y creo que sería un buen momento para hacer un resumen de las diferentes opciones de las que se ha hablado, con sus pros y contras.

El objetivo, mas que protección frente a un corralito parece ser protección frente a una vuelta a la peseta (con su correspondiente corralito tambien) y su consecuente devaluación. La idea es sacar la pasta de España para que se quede en euros y luego volver a meterla con la peseta devaluada, obteniendo mas pesetas que si lo hubierasmos dejado dentro. Esto no nos haría mas ricos, pero no seríamos mas pobres como el resto.

Las opciones parecen ser:

-Contratar fondos de inversion extranjeros, desde gestoras como inversis, safetrader, etc. Lo positivo es que puedes ganar pasta con los fondos, lo negativo es que hacen falta muchos conocimientos de mercado para mover la pasta de unos fondos a otros (no hay mas que leer el hilo, lo que hace un año era seguro ahora no lo es). Exclavizador ha dado mucha información sobre estas opciones a lo largo del hilo.

-Sacar los euretes y guardar bajo el colchon los que no sean españoles (los que no empiecen por V). A mi este tema de que los billetes de euro impresos en España lleguen a valer menos que los de fuera me parece tremendamente escabroso la verdad

-Comprar acciones de empresas extranjeras seguras que cotizen en euros, que luego al vender se venderían en pesetas con el cambio del momento (después de la devaluacion). Lo positivo como los fondos, puedes ganar pero también perder.

-Abrir una cuenta bancaria en el extranjero y meter allí los euretes, para dejarlos en la cuenta, contratar un deposito, comprar deuda publica de ese pais, etc; en el hilo sobre bonos alemanes se detalla el proceso, y con el DV es posible sin mucha complicacion. Lo positivo que veo de esta opción es que perder pasta es casi imposible, a no ser que quiebre el banco, y mucho mas dificil si compras deuda alemana. Desde luego puede ocurrir de todo pero en cualquier caso parece mas facil que baje un fondo o unas acciones a que quiebre un banco como el DB o el estado aleman no digamos. Lo negativo de esta opcion esque ganamos poca pasta, o ninguna, y para cantidades grandes da pena la verdad. Además está el tema de como se trata el tema de la fiscalidad española, que no tengo nada claro y no encuentro informacion. ¿como tributar los intereses en españa de esa cuenta o deposito? Si declaras al BDE esa cuenta, en caso de vuelta a la peseta no tendrás problemas de algún tipo al intentar traer a españa los euros con el nuevo cambio?? ¿alguien lo sabe?

Y por ahora parece no haber mas opciones no?

Saludos!!


----------



## avioneti (30 Dic 2009)

Alxemi dijo:


> Hola foreros, he leido este magnifico hilo desde el principio y creo que sería un buen momento para hacer un resumen de las diferentes opciones de las que se ha hablado, con sus pros y contras.
> 
> El objetivo, mas que protección frente a un corralito parece ser protección frente a una vuelta a la peseta (con su correspondiente corralito tambien) y su consecuente devaluación. La idea es sacar la pasta de España para que se quede en euros y luego volver a meterla con la peseta devaluada, obteniendo mas pesetas que si lo hubierasmos dejado dentro. Esto no nos haría mas ricos, pero no seríamos mas pobres como el resto.
> 
> ...



Yo os doy otra opción:

¿donde coño está el corralito? En ningún sitio. Si llegase a suceder nadie sabe como será, lo cual todo esto es papel mojado y lo importante será adaptarse a esa situación. 

Y por último, casi todos los que escriben por aquí teneis 4 perras (me incluyo), si fuesemos ricos no escribiríamos esto en un foro, ya sabríamos como gestionar cifras de 6 y 8 ceros.


----------



## Gamu (30 Dic 2009)

Alxemi dijo:


> -Abrir una cuenta bancaria en el extranjero y meter allí los euretes, para dejarlos en la cuenta, contratar un deposito, comprar deuda publica de ese pais, etc; en el hilo sobre bonos alemanes se detalla el proceso, y con el DV es posible sin mucha complicacion. Lo positivo que veo de esta opción es que perder pasta es casi imposible, a no ser que quiebre el banco, y mucho mas dificil si compras deuda alemana. Desde luego puede ocurrir de todo pero en cualquier caso parece mas facil que baje un fondo o unas acciones a que quiebre un banco como el DB o el estado aleman no digamos. Lo negativo de esta opcion esque ganamos poca pasta, o ninguna, y para cantidades grandes da pena la verdad. Además está el tema de como se trata el tema de la fiscalidad española, que no tengo nada claro y no encuentro informacion. ¿como tributar los intereses en españa de esa cuenta o deposito? Si declaras al BDE esa cuenta, en caso de vuelta a la peseta no tendrás problemas de algún tipo al intentar traer a españa los euros con el nuevo cambio?? ¿alguien lo sabe?
> 
> Y por ahora parece no haber mas opciones no?
> 
> Saludos!!



Si vendes títulos alemanes, que compraste con euros españoles, y nos vamos a la peseta, lo lógico será que el estado te cobre la plusvalia del nuevo tipo de cambio.

P.ej: compras 10000 euros en bonos alemanes. Pasamos a neopeseta a tipo de cambio 1 euro=166,386 pesetas, con lo que tus bonos te habrian "costado" 1663860 pesetas. Se devalúa la peseta hasta 1 euro=250 pesetas, por lo que tus bonos valdrían 2500000 pesetas, y la plusvalia sería de 836140 pesetas.

En cambio, si pones el dinero en una cuenta corriente de un banco extranjero, no creo que pudieran cobrarte esas plusvalias, porque no es una inversión, no es necesario hacer una compraventa. Podrías incluso pedir una tarjeta de crédito internacional al banco extranjero y gastar poco a poco el dinero "ennegreciendo" legalmente esas "plusvalias" sin pagar ningún tipo de impuesto.

En resumen, la ventaja del dinero líquido, es que no tiene consideración de inversión, y aunque obtengas plusvalias por el cambio de divisas, no pagas impuesto por ellas. ¿o alguna vez habeis declarado plusvalias/minusvalias por recambiar el dinero que os ha sobrado de un viaje?


----------



## Alxemi (30 Dic 2009)

Gamu gracias por tu respuesta, aunque hay un par de cosas que no entiendo:

Cuando dices "lo lógico será que el estado te cobre la plusvalia del nuevo tipo de cambio" quieres decir que te cobra un porcentaje de ese beneficio no? 
Ese razonamiento supongo que es valido para titulos alemanes comprados desde españa con euros españoles, y tambien sería valido para las acciones de empresas extranjeras.

Sin embargo, en la segunda opción, usando una cuenta en un banco extranjero, la única opción que valoro es 100% legal, porque soy un pardillo y no quiero que nada se tuerza. ¿cual sería el escenario?:

-Mando 10.000€ a mi cuenta alemana
-España vuelve a la peseta, 1€=166, un par de días después se devalúa, 1€=250
-Mis 10.000€ ya son 12.000€, por intereses, depósitos, lo que sea.
-Quiero devolver esos 12.000€, que ahora son 3.000.000 pesetas con el nuevo cambio, a mi cuenta bancaria española. Tengo que tributar por los 2.000€ de intereses, ¿como lo hago? ¿me aplicarían el cambio nuevo sin problemas o el BDE pondría algún pero?


avioneti:
El corralito no está pero sinceramente con la que tenemos encima, tan aventurado me parece decir que tendremos corralito seguro como decir que no lo tendremos. Yo me meto en estos foros a aprender de todo y como poder escapar de un futurible corralito me parece algo muy, muy interesante ahora mismo. No soy rico pero tampoco tengo cuatro perras, y me ha costado mucho ganarlas, como a todos.


----------



## tonuel (30 Dic 2009)

avioneti dijo:


> Y por último, casi todos los que escriben por aquí teneis 4 perras (me incluyo), si fuesemos ricos no escribiríamos esto en un foro, ya sabríamos como gestionar cifras de 6 y 8 ceros.



Hable por usted... yo cada vez que salgo de un banco me echo las manos a la cabeza de ver lo que hay allí trabajando... :S



Saludos :S


----------



## tonuel (30 Dic 2009)

Por cierto...


¿Sabeis de algún fondo de Schroders donde metan el dinero debajo del colchón...? 


Saludos


----------



## Alxemi (30 Dic 2009)

Por cierto, ¿y PayPal?

¿Que pasa si metemos la pasta en paypal a saco en € y la reembolsamos despues de la devaluación? ¿no es igual que un banco extranjero?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Dic 2009)

avioneti dijo:


> Yo os doy otra opción:
> 
> ¿donde coño está el corralito? En ningún sitio. Si llegase a suceder nadie sabe como será, lo cual todo esto es papel mojado y lo importante será adaptarse a esa situación.



Eso no es una opción. Es una opinión. 

Lo que ocurre es exactamente eso. Nadie sabe lo que va a ocurrir. Pero si que sabemos que será bastante gordo.

Lo más razonable es prepararse para lo peor. Porque si llega ya será demasiado tarde. Y si no ocurre, como quiero pensar que es lo más probable, pues tanto mejor.

Me parece que es la actitud más prudente e inteligente.



avioneti dijo:


> Y por último, casi todos los que escriben por aquí teneis 4 perras (me incluyo), si fuesemos ricos no escribiríamos esto en un foro, ya sabríamos como gestionar cifras de 6 y 8 ceros.



Eso no es cierto. A los que timó Madoff tenían, muchos de ellos, más que "cuatro perras". Y se suponía que estaban asesorados por los mejores financieros... Si hubiesen seguido los consejos que dábamos por aquí, les hubiese ido mejor.


----------



## Ulisses (30 Dic 2009)

Alxemi dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿y PayPal?
> 
> ¿Que pasa si metemos la pasta en paypal a saco en € y la reembolsamos despues de la devaluación? ¿no es igual que un banco extranjero?




Supongo que las comisiones serán bastante grandes. De todos modos tendrías que hacerlo antes de que bloqueasen las cuentas de los bancos. Pero es una idea original, sin duda.


----------



## Gamu (30 Dic 2009)

Alxemi dijo:


> Gamu gracias por tu respuesta, aunque hay un par de cosas que no entiendo:
> 
> Cuando dices "lo lógico será que el estado te cobre la plusvalia del nuevo tipo de cambio" quieres decir que te cobra un porcentaje de ese beneficio no?
> Ese razonamiento supongo que es valido para titulos alemanes comprados desde españa con euros españoles, y tambien sería valido para las acciones de empresas extranjeras.
> ...



Cuando haces una transferencia desde el extranjero, no se considera compraventa, no te pueden cobrar ningún tipo de plusvalias.

Las acciones o los bonos si que tienes que venderlos.

Tampoco te podrían cobrar irpf por intereses, porque no te habrían pagado intereses. A todos los efectos es un incremento patrimonial latente.

Y aunque hicieran un articulado legal completamente adhoc, hecho para cobrar "algo" a las cuentas en el extranjero (cosa rara, que no hicieron ni los argentinos), tu podrías gastarte el dinero con una visa internacional, o sacar el dinero de la cuenta en billetes de euro y decir que te lo has gastado, y tampoco podrían cobrarte nada. 

El truco está en que para el líquido no hay compraventa, y por tanto no hay impuesto. Es como si tienes unas acciones de telefónica desde hace 40 años compradas a 3 euros. Con la diferencia de que ese líquido lo puedes usar para comprar cosas, no necesitas "ejecutar plusvalias" para convertir el activo en gasto.

Es como si te permitieran hacer trueque con acciones para obtener otras cosas sin tener que venderlas, y por lo tanto sin tener que declarar plusvalias. Lo malo es que esto no lo permiten salvo con el líquido.

No se si me he explicado bien, pero yo tengo bastante claro que la mejor opcion anticorralito es poner el dinero en un banco extranjero, a ser posible de un país europeo al que se pueda viajar con relativa facilidad.


----------



## Alxemi (30 Dic 2009)

Gamu gracias again.

Sin embargo me parece demasiado bonito, es decir si cobro intereses en españa tengo que pagar por ellos pero si cobro intereses en una cuenta extranjera no tengo que pagar en españa? se los cobra el banco extrnajero y ya esta? Yo pensaba que a los no residentes no se les retenia nada de los intereses porque tenian que tributar en su pais de origen, aunque no tengo ni guarra.

Otra cosa, si todo es tan sencillo, ¿por qué es obligatorio informar al BDE de las cuentas abiertas en el exterior? 

Banco de Espaa - Servicios - Entidades. Declaración de transacciones con el exterior

mil gracias y perdon por el interrogatorio jejeje


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Dic 2009)

Alxemi dijo:


> Gamu gracias again.
> 
> Sin embargo me parece demasiado bonito, es decir si cobro intereses en españa tengo que pagar por ellos pero si cobro intereses en una cuenta extranjera no tengo que pagar en españa? se los cobra el banco extrnajero y ya esta? Yo pensaba que a los no residentes no se les retenia nada de los intereses porque tenian que tributar en su pais de origen, aunque no tengo ni guarra.
> 
> ...



No he seguido la conversación en detalle, pero por supuesto que te toca pagar impuestos sobre los intereses y por las plusvalias de compra-venta de divisas. Si quisieran controlarlo y si no tienes declarados ingresos en el extranjero sería bastante fácil...Otra cosa es que de vez en cuando vivas y trabajes en el extranjero...


----------



## Gamu (31 Dic 2009)

ciertamente, por los intereses si que pagas impuestos, y por las compraventas de divisas tambien.

Pero una transferencia a un banco de la zona euro no se considera una compraventa de divisas, para más información ver la normativa de transferencias SEMPA.

Y si nos echan del euro, tampoco se puede considerar que las "plusvalias" de la devaluación sean intereses.

Por supuesto que si tienes una cuenta en el extranjero debes declararla, y que si te dan intereses debes pagar el impuesto correspondiente. El acuerdo con francia para cuentas de no residentes, por ejemplo, te obliga a pagar un 10% al estado frances y despues lo que corresponda al estado español, un 19 o un 21, si no me equivoco.

Las "plusvalias" de una supuesta expulsion del euro no son computables como plusvalias, porque tu nunca compraste euros, solo los transferiste. SI NO HAY COMPRAVENTA, NO HAY PLUSVALIA.

Por otro lado, tengo dudas de que tengas que declarar plusvalias por la inversión en moneda extranjera, salvo que uses vehiculos de inversión a ese efecto: futuros, warrants, etc. 

Por ejemplo, si yo compro ahora 10000 dolares en billetes, y luego los recambio, ¿tengo que declarar plusvalias? he recambiado dinero después de muchos de mis viajes, y nunca me los han incluido en la declaración a pesar de hacerlo todo 100% legal. 

Las "plusvalias" que uno puede obtener sobre el dinero líquido son casi imposibles de perseguir, porque en ningún momento se ha producido una compraventa, y por eso mismo ni siquiera se persiguen. Es como si te obligan a pagar un 18% del aumento de valor de los billetes que tengas en el bolsillo, es completamente ridículo e inviable. 

Si encima en ningún momento hubo compraventa sino que fue una transferencia legal y declarada, es directamente imposible de perseguir, salvo que hagan una ley EUROPEA adhoc con mecanismos para joder a los españoles. Y creo que es bastante más probable que la poli entre en tu casa a ver si tienes oro, a que España obligue a Francia o Alemania a "corralitear" a los depositantes extranjeros de sus bancos, impidiendoles sacar su dinero. De hecho, sería una violación flagrante de los derechos de los españoles como ciudadanos europeos, no creo que fuera posible hacerlo.


----------



## damnit (3 Ene 2010)

perdonad mi borriquería... ¿rentabilidad de un 6% a un año significa que en un año si invierto 1000€ tendré 1060? Si es así no es demasiado no? aquí hay depósitos que te dan el 10% anual... creo yo... iluminadme que ando pez


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ene 2010)

jsviejo dijo:


> perdonad mi borriquería... ¿rentabilidad de un 6% a un año significa que en un año si invierto 1000€ tendré 1060? Si es así no es demasiado no? aquí hay depósitos que te dan el 10% anual... creo yo... iluminadme que ando pez



Efectivamente es eso (te faltan los impuestos). Y sobre 1.000 es poco. Pero es que 1.000 euros son una penuría de ahorros.


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2010)

up, up, up para uno de los hilos más importantes ante los meses que nos va a tocar vivir.

Las opciones manejadas son menos malas que dejar la pasta en la CCC a la espera del zarpazo del bobierno. Sin embargo todas ellas tienen sus peros.


----------



## casorbla (5 Ene 2010)

*6 o 10%?,con perdón ¿a quién hay que matar?*



ghkghk dijo:


> Efectivamente es eso (te faltan los impuestos). Y sobre 1.000 es poco. Pero es que 1.000 euros son una penuría de ahorros.



Pues a mi un 6 o 10% me parece una barbaridad, por favor me podeis decir donde os dan eso? me apunto enseguida.:


----------



## reydmus (5 Ene 2010)

Y cuanto cobra el banco aleman de comisiones? Porque aqui en España bancorreos que es del DB te frie a comisiones


----------



## avioneti (5 Ene 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Hable por usted... yo cada vez que salgo de un banco me echo las manos a la cabeza de ver lo que hay allí trabajando... :S
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :S



Si en eso tiene razón, se ven muchos incompetentes en los bancos. Pero lo que yo dije es que muy pocos manejamos sumas potentes como para preocuparnos mucho por un problema que lo más probable es que no suceda. 

Porque especular con 2-3 millones de euros da buena rentabilidad una vez descontados los impuestos. 

Pero especular con 50.000-100.000 €, se saca más rentabilidad inviertiéndolo en negocios propios por ejemplo.


----------



## jolu (6 Ene 2010)

Alxemi dijo:


> Hola foreros, he leido este magnifico hilo desde el principio y creo que sería un buen momento para hacer un resumen de las diferentes opciones de las que se ha hablado, con sus pros y contras.
> 
> El objetivo, mas que protección frente a un corralito parece ser protección frente a una vuelta a la peseta (con su correspondiente corralito tambien) y su consecuente devaluación. La idea es sacar la pasta de España para que se quede en euros y luego volver a meterla con la peseta devaluada, obteniendo mas pesetas que si lo hubierasmos dejado dentro. Esto no nos haría mas ricos, pero no seríamos mas pobres como el resto.
> 
> ...



Yo este punto no lo tengo nada claro.Los billetes con la V están repartidos por toda Europa y los de otros paises están aquí.
en mi cartera ,en este momento, tengo 3 billetes V,P,Y.

No creo que puedan anularse los que tengan V.Otra cosa es que una vez lleguen al banco se vayan destruyendo o cambiando por otros(vaya ústed a saber).
Imaginate a un alemán que regrese de Mallorca con un montón de V y le digan en Berlín que no valen, no jodas.

El tema del colchón es apasionante.Si se es capaz de elegir el momento adecuado(el que lo quiera meter en balconchón) para rellenar el colchón se pueden salvar de un corralito al que seguiria si o si una salida-echada del euro y posterior devaluación.

¿Y luego?
-¿Podrás alegremente ir al banco a cambiar tus euros?
-¿Podrás cambiarlo(o que te o cambie un familiar guiri) en el extranjero?
Con el colchón te libras del corralito...pero y,¿ de la devaluación?


Se agradecerían aclaraciones e ideas.


----------



## reydmus (6 Ene 2010)

Y una cosa mas facil y para todos?

Cambiar euros por francos suizos, coronas noruegas o cualquier moneda estable. En caso de corralito la podras cambiar en la moneda que gustes.

Guardaditos en casa, no tienen comisiones de mantenimiento.


----------



## bullish consensus (7 Ene 2010)

si los cambias a otra moneda, pagas comision digamos 2% y cuando lo vuelvas a cambiar a la neopeseta otro 2% total cuatro de perdidas y por adelantado. a mas a mas lo que se pueda devaludar la monedita


----------



## reydmus (7 Ene 2010)

La cosa es pillar una moneda fuerte.

La moneda se podria devaluar pero tambien se podria apreciar y sin comisiones porque lo de mandar la pasta a alemania, a no ser que sea muchisima, te pueden freir a comisiones.

Yo hace años, en alemania, solo por hacer un ingreso te freian a comisiones.La unica manera de no papagr comisiones era ser estudiante


----------



## Marian201 (7 Ene 2010)

Tenía entendido que para poder abrir una cuenta en un país extranjero tenías que tener una residencia en ese país. Si no es así, que opinais de Andorra para abrir una cuenta?. Otra cosa, en caso de que se pudiera hacer, el ingreso se debería hacer en efectivo o se podría hacer un traspaso de una cuenta en españa a esa nueva? 
Mi ignorancia en temas económicos es total. Lo tengo todo en una única entidad y no estoy nada tranquila.
Gracias anticipadas


----------



## Alxemi (7 Ene 2010)

MArian no es siempre necesario: Lee este hilo para mas info:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ativas/53888-como-comprar-bonos-alemanes.html


----------



## fmc (7 Ene 2010)

reydmus dijo:


> La cosa es pillar una moneda fuerte.
> 
> La moneda se podria devaluar pero tambien se podria apreciar y sin comisiones porque lo de mandar la pasta a alemania, a no ser que sea muchisima, te pueden freir a comisiones.
> 
> Yo hace años, en alemania, solo por hacer un ingreso te freian a comisiones.La unica manera de no papagr comisiones era ser estudiante



ing direct y supongo que otros bancos online te permiten hacer transferencias a la UE sin comisiones


----------



## casorbla (8 Ene 2010)

*alguna posibilidad de que no vaya todo tan mal en el futuro?????*

pues eso:|:ouch:ienso:


----------



## Holonio (8 Ene 2010)

Marian201 dijo:


> Tenía entendido que para poder abrir una cuenta en un país extranjero tenías que tener una residencia en ese país. Si no es así, que opinais de Andorra para abrir una cuenta?. Otra cosa, en caso de que se pudiera hacer, el ingreso se debería hacer en efectivo o se podría hacer un traspaso de una cuenta en españa a esa nueva?
> Mi ignorancia en temas económicos es total. Lo tengo todo en una única entidad y no estoy nada tranquila.
> Gracias anticipadas



No necesitas ser residente para tener una cuenta en otro pais. Otra cosa es las pegas que te pongan en segun que sitios, sobretodo si llevas mucha manteca y no puedes justificar su origen


----------



## Holonio (8 Ene 2010)

fmc dijo:


> ing direct y supongo que otros bancos online te permiten hacer transferencias a la UE sin comisiones



Bancaja tambien y en oficina fisica


----------



## reydmus (8 Ene 2010)

Si lo digo no por las comisiones por mandar el dinero sino por las comisiones de tener la cuenta alla, la de mantenimiento, etc


----------



## ruben.600rr (8 Ene 2010)

Albertini dijo:


> No tengo ni idea



Yo tampoco.

¿Dónde puedo aprender en Internet? ¿Qué me puedo leer?

¿Hay cursos presenciales? ¿Dónde? ¿Cuánto cuestan? ¿Cuáles son buenos?

Thanks.


----------



## fmc (8 Ene 2010)

reydmus dijo:


> Si lo digo no por las comisiones por mandar el dinero sino por las comisiones de tener la cuenta alla, la de mantenimiento, etc



Ah, vale. 

Hace ya unos 10 años, pero cuando vivía allí tenía cuenta en la Sparkasse y no recuerdo que las comisiones fueran especialmente altas.... no más que aquí al menos.... supongo que será cuestión de buscar un poco


----------



## ghkghk (4 Feb 2010)

Vamos a dar un up a un gran hilo.


----------



## macpinty (5 Feb 2010)

Exclavizador, ¿ serias tan amable de actualizar tus recomendaciones de fondos de inversión anti corralito? Renta fija a corto ? estatal ? corporativa? que pais te merece mayor garantía en cuanto a su deuda soberana? Suecia, Holanda.... ? Tal vez commoditys ? oro plata ?


gracias anticipadas.


----------



## Dolmen (5 Feb 2010)

*Esta página está muy bien*

Blogs Expansión.com

si pasáis el cursor sobre las distintas categorías, veréis los fondos recomendados y qué comercializadora los recomienda


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (6 Feb 2010)

macpinty dijo:


> Exclavizador, ¿ serias tan amable de actualizar tus recomendaciones de fondos de inversión anti corralito? Renta fija a corto ? estatal ? corporativa? que pais te merece mayor garantía en cuanto a su deuda soberana? Suecia, Holanda.... ? Tal vez commoditys ? oro plata ?
> 
> 
> gracias anticipadas.



ahora es mas facil que cuando abrí el hilo porque ahora sabemos que no se va a acabar el mundo, que solo se va a acabar españa, cualquier fondo extrangero en donde no se corra mucho riesgo, nada de renta fija a largo porque en cuanto los mercados huelan la subida de tipo lo unico que darán son perdidas, renta fija a corto extrangera, a largo como mucho un poco de la de paises emergentes que sigue bien en este comienzo de año, un poco de riesgo en rusia, turkia, japón y sudeste asiático, que parece que siguen teniendo cuerda despues del festival del año pasado, por dios!!!, varios fondos de bolsa rusa con mas de un 200% de rentabilidad en 2009.

petroleo por supuesto, a alguien le ha ido mal con el petroleo?, a nadie o casi nadie, sigue cumpliendo a pies juntillas su comportamiento estacional, la semana pasada cuando estuvo a 73 $ fue el momento de entrar, pero hay que andar listo porque el tren pasa rapido, bueno ya pondré algún fondo en concreto.


----------



## Deudor (6 Feb 2010)

Con una crisis de deudas soberanas por llegar. No me parece muy buena idea la inversión en oro negro.


----------



## tamarindo (6 Feb 2010)

*Medidas anticorralito : Fondo de Inversiones en open bank*

buenas,
Estoy cada dia más acojonado con el corralito. Lo veo totalmente factible. Esta semana, con Zetapetas y compañia dando tumbos me ha terminado de acojonar.

Voy a intentar sacar de españa gran parte de mis ahorros.

He estado leyendo este hilo en diagonal. Y lo mismo no me he enterado bien.

Resulta que he mirado en openbank y por lo visto es factible contratar fondos de inversion extranjeros.

Hay un monton de fondos. Y la verdad es que no tengo ni idea. Sé que me tengo que poner al día pero mientras tanto...

¿Alguien tiene experiencia contratando a través de Openbank este tipo de productos?

Es decir, sale más caro que Self Bank, por ejemplo.

¿Cuales son los que tengo que buscar para que sean lo más seguros posibles frente a corralito y devaluaciones del euro, caidas de bolsa y demás lindezas?

Un saludo,

Tamarindo


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (7 Feb 2010)

Deudor dijo:


> Con una crisis de deudas soberanas por llegar. No me parece muy buena idea la inversión en oro negro.



todo lo contrario, en ese escenario el euro pa bajo e invirtiendo en petroleo ganas doblemente, porque el petroleo sube y el dolar sube, y si el petroleo baja el dolar lo compensa porque el dolar en ese escenario sube sí o sí, porque aquí el que está puesto en duda es el euro, ¿sobrevivirá a grecia y españa?

habeis visto que escenario tan distinto al inflacionista de 2008 cuando el petroleo subía y el euro subía?

un euro bajo es maravilloso, por un lado alemania puede exportar mejor y facilita la subida de tipos, por otro lado un euro en duda requiere ofrecer mayores tipos de la deuda, tipos arriba.


----------



## macpinty (8 Feb 2010)

perdoname Exclavizador que como ehjperto, te atraque una vez más. Buscando fundamentalmente EL EVITAR A TODA COSTA el posible corralito y anteponiendo la seguridad a la rentabilidad dame tu opinión acerca de que tipo de fondo y en que divisa. Lo ideal seria hacer una cesta con un 70% de seguridad total y un 30% para poder pillar algo de revalorización en tiempos turbulentos. Aunque con el escenario de todas las deudas soberanas en mayor o menor peligro no tengo claro nada. Tampoco la RV parece que tenga un futuro prometedor que digamos. Yo en principio pensé en renta fija de un pais nórdico, tal vez en SFK o bien CHF. Ahora tb se habla de posible burbuja en fondos de materias primas. total que ehjtoy hecho un buen lio.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (11 Feb 2010)

macpinty dijo:


> perdoname Exclavizador que como ehjperto, te atraque una vez más. Buscando fundamentalmente EL EVITAR A TODA COSTA el posible corralito y anteponiendo la seguridad a la rentabilidad dame tu opinión acerca de que tipo de fondo y en que divisa. Lo ideal seria hacer una cesta con un 70% de seguridad total y un 30% para poder pillar algo de revalorización en tiempos turbulentos. Aunque con el escenario de todas las deudas soberanas en mayor o menor peligro no tengo claro nada. Tampoco la RV parece que tenga un futuro prometedor que digamos. Yo en principio pensé en renta fija de un pais nórdico, tal vez en SFK o bien CHF. Ahora tb se habla de posible burbuja en fondos de materias primas. total que ehjtoy hecho un buen lio.



si miramos al pasado reciente, es decir, la crisis que acaba de pasar (para algunos, españa sigue y lo que le queda...), los paises mas fiables serían aquellos que no han tenido crisis, noruega y canadá, este ultimo además según he podido leer con un sistema financiero a prueba de bombas porque se diseñó para ello, con la mejor banca del mundo en conjunto.

lo mas seguro sería deuda a corto de estos paises, en cuanto a deuda a largo noruega ya ha empezado a subir los tipos y está un poco mas cerca del momento bueno, que sería aquel en que los tipos estén en el nivel que creamos mas alto, que todavía está lejos.

volviendonos paranoicos de nuevo, es mejor evitar la zona euro ya que ni siquiera alemania está a salvo si va a tener que pagarnos las hipotecas...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (11 Feb 2010)

ejemplo:

Nordea-1 Norwegian Kroner Reserve E EUR ISIN: LU0173778332

el mismo fondo exite en coronas noruegas, pero es mejor en euros para que no nos cobre el banco la comisión por cambio de moneda, el riesgo cambiario está presente igual porque lo asume el propio fondo al estar en euros, si el euro va mal en este veremos una rentabilidad mayor que en el equivalente en coronas pero en el segundo la diferencia la obtendríamos al cambiar la moneda al reembolso.

el fondo además invierte en bonos de corto plazo, ideal.

rentabilidad en los ultimos 12 meses: 12,89 %

por qué tan alta habiendo empezado ya a subir los tipos?, la explicación es que estos bonos han tenido mucha demanda y por eso han subido de precio, una prueba mas de que sigue existiendo miedo.

con la estabilidad del euro en duda no serán pocos los europeos de la zona euro que se refugien en la europa no euro, así que no sería extraño que este también fuese un buen año para este fondo.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (11 Feb 2010)

UBS (Lux) Money Market CAD P ISIN: LU0033504282


en dolares canadienses, la cartera del mas corto plazo como su porpio nombre indica.

rentabilidad en los ultimos 12 meses: 8,18 %


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (11 Feb 2010)

PF (LUX) Lat Am Local Ccy Debt R EUR ISIN: LU0325328705

me gusta latinoamerica y me gusta pictet, este invierte en deuda de paises latinoamericanos por lo menos 2/3 y puede tener derivados para finalidades distintas a la cobertura, como me gustan los fondos extrangeros, esto en teoría no se puede hacer en españa si no es a través de un hedge fund...

rentabilidad 12 meses: 18,32 %


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (11 Feb 2010)

el siguiente fondo no lo pongo porque sea una inversión anticorralito, que también lo es, sino a modo de curiosidad, no es el fondo que mas ha ganado en 2009, aunque un 136 % no está nada mal (modo irónico), lo que es sorprendente es la manera de la que se ha paseado por la crisis, si miramos la rentabilidad a 3 años, es decir, toda la crisis que estamos viviendo, la rentabilidad es del 52,5 % esto nos dice que a toro pasado indonesia ha sido el mejor lugar para pasar la crisis, por lo menos para el dinero, eso no significa que no bajara, que bajó, pero la recuperación ha sido espectacular, es un fondo de renta variable, sirve como anticorralito porque el dinero está bien lejos de españa pero no tiene seguridad.

FF - Indonesia A USD ISIN: LU0055114457


----------



## ghkghk (11 Feb 2010)

Muchas gracias por las recomendaciones, Excla. 

¿Esos fondos se contratan mediante comercializadoras situadas en España, en mi caso Barclays?


----------



## macpinty (11 Feb 2010)

yo tb te agradezco la respuesta Exclavizador. ¿ Que te parecería algún fondo similar al de NORDEA pero en francos suizos ?

Por cierto ya que eres un verdadero Ehhjjjperto en fondos podrías explicarnos el significado de la letra mayúscula que viene detrás del nombre de muchos fondos. Por ejemplo existe un mismo fondo pero acompañado de una A ,B ,C o P, X, etc. Cuando nos interesa un fondo como saber elegir entre los 4 o 5 tipos con el mismo nombre pero con diferente letra mayúscula.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (12 Feb 2010)

macpinty dijo:


> yo tb te agradezco la respuesta Exclavizador. ¿ Que te parecería algún fondo similar al de NORDEA pero en francos suizos ?
> 
> Por cierto ya que eres un verdadero Ehhjjjperto en fondos podrías explicarnos el significado de la letra mayúscula que viene detrás del nombre de muchos fondos. Por ejemplo existe un mismo fondo pero acompañado de una A ,B ,C o P, X, etc. Cuando nos interesa un fondo como saber elegir entre los 4 o 5 tipos con el mismo nombre pero con diferente letra mayúscula.



esas letras creo que están relacionadas con las comisiones de entrada y salida, ahora no tengo los datos exactos de la lista de categorías pero creo que cuanto mas avanzada está la letra en el abecedario mas comisiones, no siempre es peor mayores comisiones de entrada y salida porque no tendría razón de ser que hubiera dos fondos iguales con distintas comisiones, la razón es que puede que uno con mayores comisiones de reembolso tenga menor comisión de gestión, lo que sería mejor para alguien que tenga previsto mantenerlo mucho tiempo, pero esto no es importante en nuestro caso porque muchos comercializadores en españa no cobran este tipo de comisiones para la mayoría de los fondos extrangeros, con lo que es preferible el que tenga menor comisión de gestión.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (12 Feb 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Muchas gracias por las recomendaciones, Excla.
> 
> ¿Esos fondos se contratan mediante comercializadoras situadas en España, en mi caso Barclays?



claro que sí, yo siempre he recomendado inversis porque tiene la oferta mas amplia, tressis la tiene aún mas amplia pero no es un banco y por lo tanto no ofrece tantas comodidades y confianza para el efectivo, en el caso de barclays no lo sé, yo también soy cliente de barclays pero nunca he adquirido fondos a través de ellos, pero si entras en tu cuenta verás un buscador de fondos, mira a ver que tal está su oferta.


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2010)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> con la estabilidad del euro en duda no serán pocos los europeos de la zona euro que se refugien en la europa no euro, así que no sería extraño que este también fuese un buen año para este fondo.




Osea lo que yo me olía... que nos olvidemos de la renta fija en euros... :56:


No si... al final bancolchón será la mejor opción... ::

Saludos ::


----------



## corralita (12 Feb 2010)

macpinty dijo:


> yo tb te agradezco la respuesta Exclavizador. ¿ Que te parecería algún fondo similar al de NORDEA pero en francos suizos ?



Yo iba a hacer la misma pregunta, ¿Hay algún fondo semejante en francos? ¿Y en dólares autralianos?

Gracias


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (12 Feb 2010)

hay unos cuantos

Vontobel Swiss Franc Bond B ISIN: LU0035738771

CS BF (Lux) Aus$ Aberdeen B ISIN: LU0052909297


----------



## macpinty (13 Feb 2010)

Que os parece Renta4 como plataforma para operar. Lo digo por que hay que ingresar el dinero en una cuenta a su nombre ( estaba pensando en una cantidad algo fuerte ). Quizas sea un paranoico pero en estos tiempos que corren cualquiera puede petar de la noche a la mañana. ¿teneis info de renta4 ?

Salu2


----------



## tonuel (13 Feb 2010)

macpinty dijo:


> ¿teneis info de renta4 ?
> 
> Salu2



Yo soy cliente y estoy bastante satisfecho con el servicio... pero información privilegiada no tengo... :no:



Saludos


----------



## picor (14 Feb 2010)

Alguien ha estudiado el tema de la compra directa de deuda pública noruega?

Treasury bills - Norges Bank

Parece ser por lo que he leido que no venden la deuda directamente como la finanzengentur esa sino que la comercializan a través de unos "dealers".


----------



## ghkghk (18 Feb 2010)

Disculpad mi insistencia. ¿Un fondo se puede contratar directamente con la gestora sin mediar comercializador? Y si la gestora quiebra ¿a quién puedo ir a reclamar? Porque digo yo que mis inversiones en bono, materias, energía fotovoltaica o lo que sea seguirán existiendo...


----------



## Dolmen (18 Feb 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Disculpad mi insistencia. ¿Un fondo se puede contratar directamente con la gestora sin mediar comercializador? Y si la gestora quiebra ¿a quién puedo ir a reclamar? Porque digo yo que mis inversiones en bono, materias, energía fotovoltaica o lo que sea seguirán existiendo...




La inmensa mayoría, no. Lo cual es una pena porque el comercializador se lleva un pico, que es mucho más que la "comisión por depósito"; o sea, que buena parte de la comisión de gestión va al comercializador (por eso a veces tienen interés en que compres fondos de determinadas gestoras o no tienen las clases con menor comisión de gestión).

En caso de quiebra, los activos pasan a los poseedores de participaciones.


----------



## ghkghk (19 Feb 2010)

Dolmen dijo:


> La inmensa mayoría, no. Lo cual es una pena porque el comercializador se lleva un pico, que es mucho más que la "comisión por depósito"; o sea, que buena parte de la comisión de gestión va al comercializador (por eso a veces tienen interés en que compres fondos de determinadas gestoras o no tienen las clases con menor comisión de gestión).
> 
> En caso de quiebra, los activos pasan a los poseedores de participaciones.




Gracias por la respuesta. Imagino de cualquier modo que hacerse con los activos debe ser bastante engorroso. Habrá que crear una nueva gestora, o ponerse de acuerdo en liquidar a precio de mercado y repartir entre miles de inversores. 

Lo veo un lío de cuidado.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (20 Feb 2010)

Buenos días a todos, llevo siguiendo este y otros hilos de burbuja.info hace ya bastante tiempo y ahora después de mucho intentarlo si que no encuentro ya mas salidas para los pocos ahorros que tengo, lo de la cuenta en deustche bank nada de nada, inviable si no tienes al menos 100.000 €. He intentado abrir otra en bancos canadienses que operan online y nada de nada. Lo de los fondos de inversión pues como que me da un poco de respeto y no me atrevo pero lo que si tengo seguro es que todo esto se va al carajo, vaya que no vamos a levantar cabeza en una década como mínimo, entonces me planteo si bancolchón sea mi única alternativa ahora que lo peor se avecina, además aquí desde Canarias no tenemos la facilidad de movernos por Europa para intentar poner nuestro dinero en otro banco europeo, aunque tampoco me fio del todo, no se si Canadá sea la mejor salida para sufrir lo menos posible, aunque con las barreras del idioma pues ya me dirán. Bueno supongo que no soy el único que tiene todas estas dudas y que entre todos los que nos preocupa la terrible situación que vivimos podamos aportar ideas para salvar los muebles ante la riada que ya está sucediendo. 

Gracias a todos los que hacéis posible este hilo,se ve que hay un gran nivel y y una alta preocupación de nuestra realidad por estos lares además estoy aprendiendo muchísimas cosas de vosotros. Saludos desde Las Palmas.


----------



## Dolmen (20 Feb 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta. Imagino de cualquier modo que hacerse con los activos debe ser bastante engorroso. Habrá que crear una nueva gestora, o ponerse de acuerdo en liquidar a precio de mercado y repartir entre miles de inversores.
> 
> Lo veo un lío de cuidado.



Lo normal sería que a la gestora con problemas la comprara otra y que los poseedores de las participaciones casi ni se enteraran.


----------



## kaxkamel (23 Feb 2010)

y algún fondo que apueste por una caída gorda del ibex? hacia 6000 maomeno, o sea un fondo que se asemeje con ponerse corto?
gracias


----------



## ghkghk (23 Feb 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> y algún fondo que apueste por una caída gorda del ibex? hacia 6000 maomeno, o sea un fondo que se asemeje con ponerse corto?
> gracias




Para eso lo haces tú mismo. Te pones corto abriendo una cuenta en renta4 o Interdin y a correr. Con ponerte corto en BBVA, SAN, Repsol, Iberdrola y Telefónica ya estás corto en más del 80% del Ibex. Y te ahorras muchas comisiones.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Feb 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aquellos que seguís la bolsa USA, ¿qué opináis de este fondo como defensa anticorralito para un perfil moderadamente agresivo? Sería para meter unos 120.000 con un SL en los 105.000 aprox.

https://www.barclays.es/publico/cont...34&MV=FI81341# 

Gracias. 

PD. Estoy abierto a sugerencias para fondos de zonas fuera la influencia del euro.


----------



## Dolmen (24 Feb 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Para eso lo haces tú mismo. Te pones corto abriendo una cuenta en renta4 o Interdin y a correr. Con ponerte corto en BBVA, SAN, Repsol, Iberdrola y Telefónica ya estás corto en más del 80% del Ibex. Y te ahorras muchas comisiones.




O un ETF inverso. Sobre el Ibex los tiene lyxor que acaba de completar toda una gama de fondos inversos contra el Ibex, aunque hay muchas críticas sobre estos productos, porque es muy difícil calcular su rentabilidad; no hay fondos tradicionales inversos.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Feb 2010)

Dolmen dijo:


> Lo normal sería que a la gestora con problemas la comprara otra y que los poseedores de las participaciones casi ni se enteraran.



es que el que una gestora tenga problemas no tiene nada que ver con tu fondo, por ejemplo imagina que mañana el banco de santander esté en bancarrota, su gestora estará pues en bancarrota, pero eso no tiene nada que ver con tus fondos, la gestora solo se dedica a gestionar las inveriones, para que afectase a tu dinero tendria que haber metido la mano en los fondos y eso con todo el control que existe solo lo podría hacer habiendo montado una estafa planificada desde el principio en la que las inversiones hubiesen sido falsas, casos han existido, ¿os acordais de gescartera?, eso en el extrangero y con gestoras de prestigio parece mas difícil que en españa, pero siempre puede darse algún caso, ¿os acordais de madoff?, con respecto a las gestoras hay que hacer lo mismo que con el resto de inversiones, repartir, si quieres invertir en un tipo de activo, hazlo con varios fondos similares de distintas gestoras, y vuelvo a repetir, no para disminuir el riesgo financiero, sino el riesgo de que puedas meterte en una estafa.


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2010)

ya macho... cámbiate el avatar que me entran arcadas... :vomito:


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (25 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ya macho... cámbiate el avatar que me entran arcadas... :vomito:



es que es para las nenas...


----------



## corralita (25 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ya macho... cámbiate el avatar que me entran arcadas... :vomito:



Oye, que digo yo, ¿porqué nadie se queja de quien pone de avatar a chicas en pelotas? Y encima se lee el típico comentario de ... "no me importaria..." jajaja menos mal que no importan lo que opinan ellas de esos elementos


----------



## corralita (25 Feb 2010)

¿Alguien conoce alguna empresa noruega que cotice en bolsa que dé buenos rendimientos? Para diversificar. De Alemania tengo vistas algunas, pero de Noruega no sé cuáles son las más estables, buscando sobre todo seguridad vía pago intereses más que revalorización.

Gracias


----------



## picor (28 Feb 2010)

Y que intermediario podria ser recomendable para comprar algún fondo en divisas extranjeras?

Aparentemente renta 4 dispone de una oferta en fondos más bien limitada, mientras que la de inversis es aparentemente mucho más amplia. Sin embargo he leido en otras paginas opiniones bastante negativas sobre ellos


----------



## Dolmen (28 Feb 2010)

picor dijo:


> Y que intermediario podria ser recomendable para comprar algún fondo en divisas extranjeras?
> 
> Aparentemente renta 4 dispone de una oferta en fondos más bien limitada, mientras que la de inversis es aparentemente mucho más amplia. Sin embargo he leido en otras paginas opiniones bastante negativas sobre ellos



Mejor Selftrade: tiene las comodidades de un banco y fondos de clases baratas a las que se puede acceder con poco dinero.

En Inversis te van a dar la lata con comisiones y solamente tienen clases caras.

Para invertir en divisas (si es en dólares) no hace falta cambiar euros a dólares por ejemplo; sino basta con comprar fondos denominadas en euros, que no cubran el riesgo de divisa (unhedges) pero cuyas inversiones estén dólares.


----------



## corralita (28 Feb 2010)

También está https://www.cortalconsors.es/

No sé si es mejor que el de Selftrade en tema de fondos


----------



## corralita (2 Mar 2010)

¿Y para fondos en divisas francos y coronas, y de otros países, no es más recomendable monetarios que renta fija? Tiene menos riesgo, ¿no?


----------



## mcd (4 Mar 2010)

intento convencerme de hacer algo con la pasta y de momento solo me salen resumenes de hilos; de este y por lo que toca a bolsa:

Bolsa y otros (de Exclavizador y otros)

(((Vamos que por lo que he leido hay varias opciones. Me podeis explicar, o nos podeis explicar. Como hacer cada una de ellas en plan borrego total.
Deuda publica nacional o extranjera: Como se contrata.
Acciones de empresas extranjeras: Yo tengo una cuenta de valores en el kutxa me vale esa. Simplemente compro con esa cuenta y listo?
Fondos en el extranjero: eso como se contrata
Abrir una cuenta en el extranjero: Se puede hacer sin salir de españa? como se hace?
Pillar la pasta y para el colchon: esa creo q no necesita explicación 
Alguna mas??
Pues eso si nos podeis hacer un guia burros (del tipo vas tal sitio y pides esto y despues haces esto y con esto les dices que hagan esto...) os lo agradeceria y supongo q alguna gente tb.)))

(((y coleccionar billetes en euros y colocados en el calcetín, pero de numeración extranjera, es decir impresos en alemania, Francia, etc; lo de ir guardando los euros extranjeros que lleguen a tus manos es algo que ya todo el mundo debería estar haciendo.
Billetes de euro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 
los buenos
X Alemania
U Francia
P Países Bajos
Z Bélgica
L Finlandia
Los malos
V España
S Italia
Y los demas)))

si abres una cuenta en españa sea en la moneda que sea está en peligro, más cuanto la gente se refugie en ellas, eso es lo que pasó en argentina.
los títulos son títulos y si están en el extranjero son intocables para zp, 
el broker naranja es una buena opción si se quiere ir a largo, puesto que no hay comisión de custodia ni de cobro de dividendos. ing cobra 5e por cada compra/venta que realices, en el caso del dow o euroestok creo que eran 15e. a esto hay que añadirle la comision del broker que es de un 0'25 .. http://www.ingdirect.es/docs/LT_COM_NO_08-07.pdf
algunos titulos:
deutsche telekom 7,2%
enel 8%
renault 8,4%
RWE 5,5%
daimler 5,8%
france telecom 7%
BASF 5%
Eni 6%
Saint Gobain 5,2%
Sanofi-aventis 4,8%
Siemens está repartiendo un dividendo de 1.60€ por acción. No sé si repartirá más dividendo a lo largo del año, pero teniendo en cuenta que la acción está a 40€ el dividendo repartido supone un 4% de interés

(((((UNa pregunta para los entendidos del foro:
Si compro valores alemanes o franceses por ejemplo, al recibir dividendo de esas empresas ¿me quitaria dinero el fisco aleman o frances mas el español? o bien unicamente de la empresa de origen? si es el primero. ¿como evitar la doble imposición?
No se te aplicaría doble retención, hay convenios fiscales con Alemania y Francia (y con otros muchos países), y en su caso, lo puedes corregir en la próxima declaración de la Renta en la casilla que hay para ello. 
Este tema lo estuve mirando pero lo que se dice, bien a fondo y la cosa va así:
1. De entrada te retienen en ambos paises (doble imposición).
2. Luego en la declaración hay la casilla que mencionas pero que tiene un funcionamiento complejo en el cual lo máxima que puedes recuperar es el 18% que te retienen en España, si tienes suerte porque no es tan directo como parece. En todo caso, perderás el exceso de lo retenido en el extranjero, que en la mayoría de las bolsas suele ser más alto (25%). Por lo tanto, perderás el 7% (25-18%).
3. Lo de los convenios muchas veces suele ser papel mojado, puesto que para el país de origen te retenga solo el 15% que tocaría, por el Tratado, tienes que hacer una burocracia el broker que no te la suelen hacer si eres minorista.
4. Curiosamente, sí que la hacen algunos brokers y bancos con los valores de USA, el famoso formulario W-8BEN para que te retengan en origen el 15% (de esta forma solo pagaría el 3% adicional en España).))))

(((((((((((uno que hace un resumen:
El objetivo, mas que protección frente a un corralito parece ser protección frente a una vuelta a la peseta (con su correspondiente corralito tambien) y su consecuente devaluación. La idea es sacar la pasta de España para que se quede en euros y luego volver a meterla con la peseta devaluada, obteniendo mas pesetas que si lo hubieramos dejado dentro. Esto no nos haría mas ricos, pero no seríamos mas pobres como el resto.
Las opciones parecen ser:
-Contratar fondos de inversion extranjeros, desde gestoras como inversis, safetrader, etc. Lo positivo es que puedes ganar pasta con los fondos, lo negativo es que hacen falta muchos conocimientos de mercado para mover la pasta de unos fondos a otros (no hay mas que leer el hilo, lo que hace un año era seguro ahora no lo es). Exclavizador ha dado mucha información sobre estas opciones a lo largo del hilo.
-Sacar los euretes y guardar bajo el colchon los que no sean españoles (los que no empiecen por V). A mi este tema de que los billetes de euro impresos en España lleguen a valer menos que los de fuera me parece tremendamente escabroso la verdad
-Comprar acciones de empresas extranjeras seguras que coticen en euros, que luego al vender se venderían en pesetas con el cambio del momento (después de la devaluacion). Lo positivo como los fondos, puedes ganar pero también perder.
-Abrir una cuenta bancaria en el extranjero y meter allí los euretes, para dejarlos en la cuenta, contratar un deposito, comprar deuda publica de ese pais, etc; en el hilo sobre bonos alemanes se detalla el proceso, y con el DV es posible sin mucha complicacion. Lo positivo que veo de esta opción es que perder pasta es casi imposible, a no ser que quiebre el banco, y mucho mas dificil si compras deuda alemana. Desde luego puede ocurrir de todo pero en cualquier caso parece mas facil que baje un fondo o unas acciones a que quiebre un banco como el DB o el estado aleman no digamos. Lo negativo de esta opcion es que ganamos poca pasta, o ninguna, y para cantidades grandes da pena la verdad. Además está el tema de como se trata el tema de la fiscalidad española, que no tengo nada claro y no encuentro informacion. ¿como tributar los intereses en españa de esa cuenta o deposito? Si declaras al BDE esa cuenta, en caso de vuelta a la peseta no tendrás problemas de algún tipo al intentar traer a españa los euros con el nuevo cambio?? ¿alguien lo sabe?
Y por ahora parece no haber mas opciones no?))))))))))))


----------



## mcd (4 Mar 2010)

de los fondos:

Recopilando anti-corralito, los fondos (de Exclavizador y poco mas)

Norges Bank (direccion del tesoro noruego)
Treasury bills - Norges Bank

((todos los fondos serán sin comisiones de suscripción y reembolso))
((en cortalconsors de BNP Paribas., en inversis, estamos hablando de contratarlos desde españa, el comercializador no importa, lo más normal es que sea español aunque también puede que no, selftrade también tiene una amplia oferta de fondos, mira a ver si tiene disponible ese, selftrade no español, pero ya digo que el comercializador es lo de menos, lo impotante es el código ISIN, la matrícula del fondo, no debe empezar por E, verás que los que he puesto están domiciliados en Luxemburgo e Irlanda))

((inversis tiene una plataforma muy buena de contratación para bolsa y una oferta de fondos muy amplia, por este motivo la CAM, que es accionista de Inversis ha adoptado esta plataforma, a la que puedes acceder desde su web, Banca March entró en al capital de Inversis precisamente para poder acceder a esta plataforma, Citibank también ha llegado a un acuerdo con Inversis y en este van más lejos, cuando desde la página intentas acceder a la zona de inversiones directametne te redirige a Inversis.

la marca blanca de muchas cajas a la que tú te refieres es ahorro.com, esto es así porque este broker online se construyó sobre ahorro corporación, que es la agencia de bolsa que han utilizado siempre la mayoría de las cajas, la oferta de fondos queda muy lejos de la de Inversis, de hecho creo que ninguno, o la mayoría de los que estoy poniendo no podrías contratarlos a través de ahorro.com, para bolsa es otra cosa, en este caso tiene unas comisiones interesantes.))

(Carmignac, tuve el carmignac commodities a principios de año cuando las materias primas no paraban de subir, es una gestora independiente como pocas, ya sabes que son preferibles las que no pertenecen a grandes bancos para que no haya intereses cruzados.)

((la idea es pasar la fase de corralito teniendo valores y no dinero, lo que me parece imposible es que a alguien le obliguen a vender unos valores depositados en el extranjero si no quiere, si miramos al corralito argentino lo que pasó es que todas las cuentas en moneda extranjera se inmovilizaron y posteriormente (años despues y después de sentencia de los tribunales) se devolvieron los fondos pasados a pesos con un cambio ya devaluado, por eso la idea es tener valores y no efectivo, pero ¿qué valores?, acciones desde luego que no porque no vas a jugar a la ruleta para proteger tu dinero, puede ser tan malo el remedio como la enfermedad, y aunque se optase por tener una parte en bolsa no podría ser en acciones españolas, porque obviamente si vuelve la pesetas las acciones que cotizan en la bosa española pasarán a cotizar en pesetas con lo cual no evitarías la megadevaluación.

si llega el corralito o la quiebra de alguna entidad, que tan malo es lo uno como lo otro, pillará a todos aquellos con depósitos en esas entidades, o en todas si se trata de corralito, en realidad no tiene importancia que unos pocos hayan puesto sus ahorros a buen recaudo en el extranjero, está claro que la masa se verá pillada como pasa siempre, te imaginas al jubilado sacando su dinero del banco en que tiene tanta fe para llevarselo a un banco online para contratar cosas tan raras como fondos lejanos que invierten en volatilidad o en obligaciones de países emergentes?.))

((la bolsa local, dependería mucho del sector y la diversificación geográfica de la empresa; pasaría a cotizar en pesetas, pero algunas se podrían revalorizar en ese mismo momento))

(((((Y que intermediario podria ser recomendable para comprar algún fondo en divisas extranjeras?
Aparentemente renta 4 dispone de una oferta en fondos más bien limitada, mientras que la de inversis es aparentemente mucho más amplia. Sin embargo he leido en otras paginas opiniones bastante negativas sobre ellos
Mejor Selftrade: tiene las comodidades de un banco y fondos de clases baratas a las que se puede acceder con poco dinero.
En Inversis te van a dar la lata con comisiones y solamente tienen clases caras.
Para invertir en divisas (si es en dólares) no hace falta cambiar euros a dólares por ejemplo; sino basta con comprar fondos denominadas en euros, que no cubran el riesgo de divisa (unhedges) pero cuyas inversiones estén dólares. 
)))))


((yo no soy un defensor de los fondos de inversión, todo lo contrario, tienen muchos defectos, los valores liquidativos son muy manipulables y de muchas maneras, las comisiones son un timo, ¿pero qué no lo es?, ahora bien, pueden ser muy útiles en ciertos casos y este es uno de ellos, sacar dinero de españa fácilmente y ponerlo a salvo.))

(((hay muchos buscadores de fondos:
Buscador | Fondos de inversión
y foros:
Fórum de Fondos - Foros de debate de Expansión.com
ECONOMÍA E INVERSIÓN

la página de Selfbank trae carteras modelo que son bastante sensatas, y lo mismo hace Inversis y otros
y articulos
Encuentros y consultorio con analistas de inversin. Mercados. Expansin.com

si estás acostumbrado a invertir en acciones, que te busques la vida por tu cuenta.... invierte en acciones, en bonos o en lo que mejor se adapte a tu perfil, pero no metas más intermediarios. Un fondo de inversión no va a invertir en la búsqueda de tu beneficio, sino basándose en sus propios intereses, y encima les vas a tener que pagar un porcentaje ganen o pierdan

para la Renta variable pura está mucho mejor tener acciones que fondos; los fondos sirven para emergentes, materias primas, renta fija. Si hay un mixto bueno, como el Patrimoine, capaz de coger parte de las subidas y casi blindarse ante las bajadas (cerró el 2008 sin pérdidas))))

((((la gestora y la depositaria son por ley entidades distintas, aquí estamos poniendo fondos de inversión extranjeros que invierten en el extranjero pero en realidad lo que importa es que el dinero esté invertido en el extranjero, si la gestora es española no pasaría nada ni aunque quebrase el banco al que pertenece o la depositaria porque lo que existen son títulos, supongo que lo único que podría correr riesgo si quiebra la depositaria es el dinero en efectivo que existe para dar salida a los partícipes, pero es muy poco, así que en realidad ni siquiera habría que buscar gestoras extranjeras pero siempre es bueno un poco de paranoia.

imaginemos que vuelve la peseta y con ello inevitablemente el corralito, podría pasar que como has elegido una gestora española el fondo pasase a estar denominado en pesetas, ni siquiera eso importaría porque los títulos están en euros, es como si quieres un fondo que invierta en la bolsa de Tokio, los hay en yenes y los hay en euros, lo mismo da porque tú estás invirtiendo en yenes, que es en lo que cotizan esos títulos, si eliges el de yenes verás como te cobran una comisión de cambio de moneda, si eliges el de euros aparentemente no la hay porque ves que no te la cobran, pero la gestora tiene que pasar tus euros a yenes para comprar las acciones así que la comisión estará incluida en el valor liquidativo, lo que pasa es que no la ves.
claro alquien que recordase el caso gescartera me podría decir y con razón, qué pasa si la gestora pertenece a un banco que pasa por dificultades y vende los títulos y se gasta la pasta?, claro, eso no es imposible, por eso digo que es bueno un poco de paranoia y es preferible un fondo extranjero.))))

(Si en mi banco contrato ETF's en oro, plata, petroleo, inversas de deuda pública americana a largo plazo, etc.. me ha gustado eso de etf's inversos de deuda pública americana, ¿quieres aprovechar la explosión de la deuda pública eh pillín?)


----------



## Deudor (7 Mar 2010)

¿ Estáis hablando de comprar Bonos noruegos en el secundario?
¿ Sabéis si se pueden comprar directamente?
Me parece de lo más seguro ahora mismo. Un poco madmaxista, pero bueno...
Yo estaría dispuesto a comprar.


----------



## redx (12 Mar 2010)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> ejemplo:
> 
> Nordea-1 Norwegian Kroner Reserve E EUR ISIN: LU0173778332
> 
> ...



Exclavizador, he estado mirando la evolución de este fondo y en particular durante el último año la rentabilidad del 12,89% se debe principalmente a la apreciación de la corona respecto al euro. Perdona mi ignorancia pero a parte de la apreciación de la corona, ¿qué otra rentabilidad puede dar este fondo?

Saludos


----------



## Dolmen (14 Mar 2010)

Ideas para fondos con un riesgo algo más que moderado:

de renta fija, que están funcionando muy bien:
los de Franklin Templeton: Global Bond y Return Bond 

Templeton Global Bond N Acc € 
Templeton Global Total Return N


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (15 Mar 2010)

como sabeis he etado hablando sobre temas de discriminación de los hombres en la guardería, han conseguido marginar el tema metiendolos en un subtema sobre guerra de sexos, lo que es una trivialidad siendo un tema tan serio, estoy haciendo el petate, cierro el hilo, aprovecha para mirar algo si te interesa, tienes un rato antes de que borre el hilo, para temas de inversiones supongo que emigraré a rankia.


----------

